# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  لو خيروك بين ........ و ......... شنو تختار ؟؟

## عنيده

(( لو خيروك بين ..... و ...... أيش تختار؟ ))

*السلام عليكم 

هذه لعبة بسيطة وهي عبارة عن سؤال وهو:

(( لو خيروك بين ..... و ...... أيش تختار؟ ))

يعني كل عضو يسأل سؤال واللي بعده يجاوب عليه ويضع سؤال أيضا وهكذا

اعتقد أنه الفكرة واضحة*

*موفقين ..*

----------


## عنيده

لو خيروك بين الجامعه و المدرسه شنو تختار ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ليلاس

*المدرسة .."*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لو خيروك بين الحج لو  ايران وش تختار؟*

----------


## عنيده

الحج ..

لو خيروك بين طلعه ع البحر او طلعه في موول ؟؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

طلعة في المول =)

لو خيروك بين تدرس بالخارج وتدرس في نفس منطقتك !! ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

اكيد بنفس المنطقه

لو خيروك بين صيام رمضان في البلد لو بالسفر...؟!

----------


## مضراوي

اكيد باالسفر ..
لو خيروك بين السفر للنبي (ص) و زيارة الامام الحسين (ع)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زيارة الامام الحسين =)*

*لو خيروك بين    الماضي    و  الحاضر     فماذا ستختار؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

الماضي ..


*لو خيروك بين شخص يحبك وانت معه عادي* 
*و شخص تحبه وهو معك عادي* 
*فماذا ستختار؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بصراحه على حسب نوع الشخص* 
*ممكن الا يحبني مااقدر اتقبله  لانه قلبي مملوك لغيرهـ*
*طبعاً احتمال افضل... الا اني احبه واني وشطارتي في كسب قلبه ..هع* 


*لو خيروك بين الجوال ام النت ..فماذا ستختار؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الجوال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ـ* 
*لو خيروك بين العشاء الراقي او غذاء عادي مع شخص تحبه ..؟*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*طبعــــــآآ أختآر غذآء عــــــــــآآدي مع شخص أحبه* 
*أصلآ حتى بدون غذآء بختآآر الشخص اللي أحبه*

*لوكنتِ متزوجة وخيروك بين الدرآسة بالخآرج لسنوآآت وزوجك يبقى بالبلد أو المكوث في البلد مع إيجاد درآسة بديلة لها ..؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زوجي اهم طبعا 

يمكن حتى لو في البلد ما استمر اذا كان فيه مشقة 
بيتي وعيالي وزوجي اهم


لو خيروك بين اصلاح بين اثنين او افشاء سر ما يزيد الطين بله؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أكيييييييد الاصلاح =)*

*لو خيروك بين طلعه عائليه(لنزهـ)  ام   مع اصدقائك \ صديقاتك؟؟*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آمممممم على حسب الطلعة !!

 :bigsmile: 

لو خيروك بين سفرة لبلد أجنبي جميل والا مكان مقدس ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مليون بالمليون مكـــــــــــــــــــــــــان مقدس =)*
*هذا السؤال طبعاً للبنات خخخخ > افتقار الاسئله يسوي هيك*
*لو خيروك بين لبس البنطلون ام التنوره وش تختاري؟! هههههه*

----------


## عنيده

البنظلون اساسا ما البس تنوره ..

----------


## عنيده

لو خيروك بين الاب توب و الكمبيوتر العادي ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بصراحه اني ارتاح على الكمبيوتر العادي أكثر ..بس بختار الابتوب..هع*


*لو خيروك بين  العمره أو زيارة الرسول ..؟!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*العمرة ...وياريت رجبية لان بعدها زيارة للرسول صلى الله عليه وآله ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لو خيروكِ بين شراء المكياج او الملابس ؟*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

المكيآآج طبعآآ .. << عدوة الملآبس والسسوق بقده هع
لو خيرووك بين اللون الاسسسود واللون الآآزرق ..؟!
موضووع رآئع .. يسلموعنوده ع الطرح ..
تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الملابس..لاني مالي بالمكياج اصلا ..> مابـحبهوش هع* 

*لو خيروك بين البر او البحر ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههه سبقتني فروشه .. مايخالف بجاوب على سؤالها بعد* 

*اللون الاسود..*

*سؤالي  نفسه((لو خيروك بين البر والبحر وش تختار ؟!))*

----------


## لمعة

البــــــــــــــــــــــــرجميل وكذلك البحــــــــــــــــــــــــر 


وكل منهما له جمااااااااااااااااال خاص !!!!!! 


بس لوخيروني ؟


راااااااااح أختاااااااااااااار البـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لمعه وين سؤالك؟!*


*اممممممممم     اني بحط سؤال  =)*

*لو خيروك بين مشاهدة مسلسل خليجي  ام  مسلسل مصري      ؟*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هههههههههههههههههههه !!

أطفي التلفزيون   :toung: 

لو خيروك تشتري جوال بلاك بيري والا جوال آي فون ؟

----------


## ليلاس

*أختآر بلآك بيري ..~*

*سؤـآلي :*

*لو خيروك بين الطب و الهندسة ؟؟*

----------


## عنيده

الهندسه ..

لو خيروك بين طلعه وياه اهلك او وياه ربعك ؟؟

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ويآآ آهلي ..
لو خيرووك بين التلفزيون او الكمبيوتر ..؟!!
تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امممممممممم الكمبيوتر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لو خيرو بشرب الحليب ولا الزنجبيل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الحمدلله على النعمه ..*
*عاد الحليب مااحبه ولا احب حتى ريحته ..ممكن اختار الزنجبيل!*


*لو خيروك بين المال ام البنون  فماذا ستختار ؟!!*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

البنون :$ 


لو خيروك بين تنآم يوم كآمل والا تقعد على النت ! ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههههه اصبتي وتر حساس >> حياتي كلها  نوم ونت  :$ هع*

*طبعاً اختياري بيكون  الـــــــــــــــــنت* 


*لو  خيروك بين  الارتباط ’ بجمال الروح  ام  الشكل فماذا ستختار؟!*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

جمآل الروح :) 

لو خيروك بين طلعة جبيل والا طلعة سوق هـع !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اممم* 
*حاليا ً ودي في الاثنين* 
*بس بقول ســــــــــــــــــــــــــوق* 

*لو خيروك بين كنافة والا كيكه وش تختار؟  > نفسها بحلا  خخخ*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آلكيكه << وآني بعد مششتهيه حلآآ 
لو خيروك بين المآلح او الحآمض ..؟!
تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*المالح..*
*لو خيروك بين  المسن او المنتدى شنو بتختار؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مدري ويش اختار حيره ..*
*لان كل واحد له مكانه بس اول شي* 
*المسـن ،، المنتدى تاليه* 


*لو خيرووكِ بين طبخ العشاء او الغذاء شنو تختآاري ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بختار الغدا لانه فيه متعه ..آآما العشى عادي متعوده عليه ’‘لانه شبه وظيفه يوميه هع* 


*لو خيروك بين  الشاي ام القهوه؟!*

----------


## ليلاس

*القهوة ..~*

*لـــو خيروك بين بروستد الدجآج أو اللحم ؟؟ <<جوعآنهـ الأخت ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حتى اني جوعانه بعد  خخخ ...نفسي في بروستد دجاج بس عاد مو هالوقت هع 



لو خيروك بين المشروبات الغازيه او العصيرات ؟؟؟ هع  

*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*لو خيروك بين المشروبات الغازيه او العصيرات ؟؟؟* 
*أكيد بختــــــآآر العصيرآت ..*
*لأني  أسـاســآ ما أحب المشروبآت الغآزية ولآ أقربهـــآ* 

*لو خيروك بين ..* 
*الفيس بوك والمـــــآسنجر .....شنو تختآآر ..؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اكيد المسن 


لو خيروك بين علك البان ام العلك العادي ؟ >موتها هع 
*

----------


## ليلاس

*لآ هذآ و لآ ذاك ..<<هــــــــــع ..*

*لو خيروك بين الصيف ....... وً ... الشتآء ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الشتاء بالتأكيد 

لو خيروك بين موبايلي او زيـــــن ؟! هع 
*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

اني راح اختار زين 


الي المتزوجين والي راح ينزوجوا بعدين 

لو خيروك بين ان زوجش يتزوج عليش وبين انه يموت وشو تختاري ؟


خخخخخ

يسلموو لعى الموضوع الجميل

----------


## ورده محمديه

> الي المتزوجين والي راح ينزوجوا بعدين 
> 
> لو خيروك بين ان زوجش يتزوج عليش وبين انه يموت وشو تختاري ؟
> 
> 
> خخخخخ



*

هههههههههههه ويلي عليش خدومهـ على هالسؤال الا يفجع 

ويييييي بصراحه اسم الله عليه وعلى عمره وعلى شبابه 
.. >>خافت عليه من الحين كيفه بعد لو تعرفه ماادري وش بيصير فيها . هع 

بقبل يتزوج عليي ولا يموت
بس بصراحه المرآآه هي وشطارتها تقدر تخليه مايشوف ولا يفكر بغيرها ..وحتى لو كان ناوي ييأخد الثانيه بامكانها تكون له اربع بدل الوحده 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لو اكتشفتي أن زوجك يخونك هل بتستمري معاه  او بتطلبي الطلاق ؟!
*

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

اترك السؤال الى الا بعدي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

طيب بترك السؤال السابق يكون موجه الى الطرفين  من زوج او زوجه ؟!!!!*

----------


## همسة ألم

أطلب الطلاق 

السموحه زوجي العزيز  <<< إلي يسمعها يقول متزوجه هع هع 
بس إلي يخون مره يخون الف مره
وبعدين كيف تهون العشره عليه ويخون مدري والله
يحروني إلي يخونون .......


طيب

لو خيروك بين الزواج والدراسه وش تختار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

خخخخ ماكو دراسه بح 
يعني وقتها بيكون مافيه اختيار  


لو خيروك بين حضور مجلس حسيني الى الملا سعيد المعاتيق أو حسين الخميس ...وش تختارو؟..!
*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

صباح الجمال.. 

 على راسي والله خدام الحسين كلهم .. 
 امم بس بما إني ماتسمعت للشيخ حسين الخميس..!
 راح أحضر للملا المعاتيق،،، ربي يحفظهم أجمع ..


~
كُنتَ في مُشكلة ..وأنتَ فيها وفي حلها مُحير..! 
فهل تختار (الصمت والكبتْ )، أو (المشورة أو الإفصاح حتى لو لمجرد التفريغ )


~
عنيدة
محتواكِ نشِطْ ، مُفعم بالجمال.. 
..، لكِ شكري غالية
موفقة إن شاء الله
بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

كُنتَ في مُشكلة ..وأنتَ فيها وفي حلها مُحير..! 
فهل تختار (الصمت والكبتْ )، أو (المشورة أو الإفصاح حتى لو لمجرد التفريغ )


اكيد الافصاح بس لشخص اعرفه ومعشرته واثقه منه مو اي احد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لو فرضا أنت بيوم الاختبار النهائي وتفاجئت بأن الماده غير الا كنت مذاكرها  
...وخيروك بأنك تدخل الاختبار أو تعيد الدور  ...
شنو موقفكم وقتها  ؟؟

>>صارت قصه وخصوصا الان الاختبارات على الابواب هع<< يلااا شدو الهمه  خخخ*

----------


## همسة ألم

آدخل الاختبآر وآعتمد على ذاكرتي القويه مره <<< ايه هين خخخ


تيب

لو خيروك بيين النوم وبين الاكل شنو تختار ؟

----------


## لمعة

النوم 


طيب لوخيروك .......بين الخروج والنزهه وبين اوالذهاب لصديقتك 


شنوتختاري ؟

----------


## التوبي

*طبعاً النزهه*


* لو خيروك بين زيارة النبي (ص) أو زيارة الأمام الحسين  شنو تختار ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

.. السلام عليك يا رسول الله..

بس لا شعوريا .. زيارة الحسين عليه السلام..

لو خيروك بين ..صديقك.. اوحبيبك.. ايهما تختار؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امممممم 
*
*الحب..

لو خيروك بين  البنطلون او التنوره (للبنات)..والبدله والثوب (لرجال) ؟!
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

طبعا تنورة.. بلا تردد<< عشقي..

لو خيروك..

بين السفر.. أو السووق؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*السفر ..ولانه في السفر لابد من الاسواق ههههههههه* 


*لو خيروك بين  البسبوسه او الكيك*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الكيك اخف..

لو خيروك انك تعزم .. او تنعزم... شووو الاختيار؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اممممم ثنينهم حليوين ... بس ااعتقد ااعزم اافضل
 (لغرض بنفسي هع )*

*لو خيروك بين اكل المطاعم ااو البيت ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

طبعا البيت..

لو خيروك بين..

سيارة ..كبيرة وأخرى صغيرة... مادا تختار؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اممم صغيره

لو خيروك بين اسم دانيال    او    فدك اايهما تختار؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بظن فدكـ

لو خيروك بين ..

شوكرلاته غامقة.. وشوكورته بالحليب ... شوو بدكـ؟؟؟

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*الشكولاته الغامقة ..

ماعليش سؤال ثقيل نوعا ما :

لو خيروك بين المشي على الأشواك / وبين المشي على الجمر .. وش تختار ، مع ذكر تعليل/ تبرير إن أمكن !*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يمكن ان امشي عالجمر

سأتألم اولا ثم اتخدر فامشي بلا احساس باي شيء تالي تنكطع الرجل بالمرة..

مو احسن من جروح ومصايب... واتمنى الموت بسبب شدة الالم

لو خيروك  بين نبتة تعتنين بها  حتى تموت... وطفل لـ 24 ساعة متواصلة؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*أعتني بالطفل 24 ساعة و أرتاح بعده*

*أنت لو خيروك بين* 

*الصوم في النهار أو عدم النوم في الليل*

*ماذا تختار ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عااادي ما راح انام بالليل.. واكدر اصوم..

يعني عادي...لو خيروك بين...وظيفة بمعاش قوي.. برى المنطقة.. واخرى بمعاش اقل في المنطقة...

----------


## التوبي

طبعاً في المنطقه __ أكل خبر مع هلي أفضل من أكل خرفان مع العكفان

لو خيرك بين النوم على الحديد  أو النوم على الحجر

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ع الحجر..

لو خيروك .ز تستحم.. في مياه حارة جدا اواخرى باردة جدا؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*في الشتاء بالدفئه والصيف بالباره  وباقي السنه البارده*

*لو حيروك أكل المندي أو البرياني*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مندي...

لو خيروك تتم في غرفة كلها عقارب.. ووحدة ثانية كلها فيران؟؟

----------


## التوبي

في غرفه في أيران  غرفه فيران

لو خيروك بين النوم فوق السطح أو تحت الدرج

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

فوق السطح...

لو خيروك انك تبيع في سوق  السمج.. او تسوق تكسي... ليوم كامل 12 ساعة؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*التكسي حبته نفسي** ما أفضل عليه أي شي*
*جيبي فلوس مليانه ** تتخرخش وأنا أمشي* 
لو خيروك

تشتفل صباغ أو لحام

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اكييييد صباغ<< احب الون

لو خيروك انك تطبخ.. لو تغسل مواعين؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*الشغلتن لكن أطبخ أحسن لاني فني طبخ*

*لو خيروك بين ممرض أو فراش*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اممممم

يمكن ممرض.. لاني ع طول رح صير مريض..

لو خيروك.. تهدي او انك تنهدى؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*أهتدي و انهدي و أهدي أقدم هديه لا أهدي ( لا أعي )*

*أنهدي طبعا* 

*لو خيروك تشرب شاي بدون سكر أو تاكل رز بدون ملاح*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

شاي بدون سكر..<< ما يسمن

لو خيروك بين الملح والسكر؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ملح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لو خيروك بين الهريس والعصيد ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هريس..<< ما تحب العصيد

لو خيروك بين الشغل بالصوف... او الماكينة؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعض الناس تعبو بيعلموني صوف مافلحت يعني  بختار المكينه خخخ 

لو خيروك بين الاسود واالاحمر؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

أسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسود بلا تردد

لو خيروك  بين طبق حلو او طبق مالح.. شنو تطبخي؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بختار طبق مالح ..وبطبخ اممممم برياني لحم 

لو خيروك بين لف السمبوسه او وورق العنب شنو تختاري؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ورق عنب.. متعة .. وعشان ما اتدبس بشي ثاني..

لو خيروك.. بين كتابة خطبة.. كتابة قصة.. ايهما؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههههههه مااعتقد اافلح بالاثنين ..بس بختار قصه* 

*لو خيروك بين قراءة قصه رومانسيه وقصه حزينه؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

قصة حزينة<< واقعية اكثر

لو خيروك بين.. قراءة مقال سياسي .. وخر تكنولوجي؟؟

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

لآ سيـآسه ولا همك الله ..خبر تكنلوجي 

لو خيرك بين وقت الغروب ووقت الشررووق

----------


## التوبي

*أختر وقت الشروق لان الغروب وقت حزين*

*ولكن لو خيروك لعب كورة القدم لو السباحة*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

سباحه بلا منازززززع ..~

لو خيروك بين التبوله والسلطه ؟

----------


## التوبي

*السلطة طبعاً*

*لو خيروك بين تقشير ربيان أو تصفيط السمك*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تقشير ربيان اهون..

لو خيروك نتام عالارض.. او الكنبة؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*على الكنبة*

*لو خيروك أكل البطيخ أو الجح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امممممممم الجح 

لو خيروك بين  السهر أو النوم بدري؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ثنينهم ما احبهم..

لو خيروك..تشتري خاتم.. . تبيه ذهب لو فضة؟؟<< والاسباب

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

لا فضهـ ولآ ذهب << مـآحووبهم ابد 

لو خيروك بين تكون اختك ورده محمديه لو عاشقة المتسحيل ؟؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ثنتينكم خواتي وبلااا دلع زايد

لو خيروك بين رحلة للبحر او المزعة..شوووو بتختار؟؟

----------

ورده محمديه (02-08-2011)

----------


## التوبي

البحر طبعاً أحمل معي عدت الصيد
من دون تخير معظم وقتي في البحر

أنت لو خيروك

الفطور فول أو عدس

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

فول (قُلابه)خخخ 






لو خيروك بين الحب والصداقه شنو راح تختار ؟!

*

----------


## Hussain.T

أكيـــدن بختآر الصدآقهـ الحب أحيآنا الهـ تبعات مو كشخة!
--
لــو خيروك بين منتدى النآصرة والفيسبوك شنو تختآأإر؟؟!
>>هع هع سؤآأإل حلو ما هيك!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اكييييد منتدى النااصرهـ 

لو خيروك بين السمك المقلي والا المشوي ؟!
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* تحت القدر احلى هههههههه* 

*لو خيروك بين آلششموس لو الشتـآء ؟؟*

----------

ورده محمديه (02-08-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*اختار أنا فصل الشتاء *والجلسه من قبل العشاء*

*أنت لو خيروك تسوق سيارة بدون بريك في النهار  لو سيارة بدون أنوار في الليل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ضد السواقه 


لو خيروك تقضي شهر كامل  في  السجن أو مستشفى المجانين ؟!!!!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*مع المجانين حتى اصير مثلهم*
*لو خيروك بين التجويع او التعطيش اسبوع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ثنينهم صعبين ...بس كل شي ييهون ولا العطش الله ينعل يزيد وال زياد جميع

لو خيروك بين أنك تتزوج بمن تحب رغم انها لا تبادلك الشعور او تتزوج بمن تحبك رغم انك لاتبادلها  ...؟!! >سؤال عبيص خخخ 
*

----------


## التوبي

*اتزوج بمن لا تبادلتي الشعور*
*لاني أحب أكون مظلوم ولا اكون ظالم*

*لو خيروك بأن تعيش في بلاد بعديدة هن الاهل أو الحياة مع من تكون الحياة معهُ مريرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ويلي على عمري ...يمكن ااختار الثانيه رغم الشنع الا فيها  ,, ’’ لاني مااحب الغربه ولا ااطيقها ومااتحمل ابتعد عن ااهلي  


لو خيروك بين النوم على ضوء القمر او على نور الشموع ورائحة الزهور 
*

----------


## التوبي

*الشموع بدون دموع طبعا*

*لو خيروك أتحب السهر أو القهر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بدون تخيييير السهــــــــــــــــــــــر

لو خيروك بين أن تشكي همك وضيقك للبحر او للورق؟

*

----------


## همسة ألم

للورق  لانها تريحني 
وتتوافر في وجهي وين مارحت غير البحر يكون بعيد عني 
ولااقدر اشتكي له همي 


احم
لو خيروك بين العوده للزمن  او زياره الامام الحسين ..؟!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بالتاكيد زيارة الامام الحسين ...


لو خيروك بين الورد المحمدي او الروز ؟؟

*

----------


## همسة ألم

طبعا الورد المحمدي 


لو خيروك بين ان الوقت يوقف وبين الرجعه للماضي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بصراحه الاثنين ماابغاهم ’الثاني نو ماابغاهـ الاول يهون شوي ...((ابغى المستقبل المشرق بالسعادهـ وراحة البال 

لو خيروك بين عصير الليمون بالنعناع او المانجووو ؟؟
*

----------


## همسة ألم

حاليا ليموووووووون بالنعناع 
لاني توي من ششوي شاربه مانجوا



تيب

لو خيروكـ بين  النوم من المغرب او الجلسسه من صباح الله خير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الجلسه من الصباااح رهيبه مرهـ>زي تسالي هع 



لو خيروك بين  شبس حااار   او على كاتشب ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أختار الكشب* 
*لو خيروك بين تسمع وأنت ساكت أو تتحدث وغيرك يسمع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ااسمع وواني ساكته ....وهذا الا دائماً يصير



لو خيروك بين الشاي أو النعناع ؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

*توقيعي يحمل ما أحب*


*لو خيروك بين الكتابة في الشعر أو الروايه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الاثنين مااعرف ليهم  بس ااحب ااقرا روايات وااشعار 


لو خيروك بين تصفح مجله او جريده؟

*

----------


## التوبي

*مجلة طبعاً*

*لو خيروك بين البكاء أو الضحك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الضحك لكن  ااخفي خلفهـ الكثييييييير والكثيييييير 


لو خيروك بين الابتوب والجوال؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*الجوال من عير سوال*

*لو خيروك بين وجبة واحدة في اليوم الغداء أو العشاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اكيد العشاء ااهم ووجبه 



لو خيروك بين سمبوسه مقليه ااو مشويه !!

*

----------


## التوبي

*مش ـــوي لو خيروك بين بيض مقلي أو مسلوق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ثنينهم مااحبهم ... المسلوق زفر الحمدلله المقلي ااحسه ااهون 



لو خيروك السفر بالسياره او القطار 
*

----------


## التوبي

*القطار يشتت الأفكار أحب السفر بالسيارة*

*لو خيروك بين أن تغلق عينيك أو تغلق فمك عن الكلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ااغلق فمي عن الكلاام ... وهدا طبعي 


لو خيروك بين اان تشكي او تبكي؟
*

----------


## همسة ألم

اختار ان ابكي 




لو خيروك بين 
الفرح للحظات وبين الحزن لساعات

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

الفرح وان كان الحظات...
...........

لو خيروك بين الفراق ...او البقاء مع التجريح؟!!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ااذا كان مع من (يتنفسه قلبي ) سا بقى واان كان بتجريح!


لو خيروك بين كرامتك أو قلبك ؟!

*

----------


## لمعة

كرااااااااااااااااااامتي  


لوخيروك بين الضحك والبكاء شنوتختاري

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الضحك طول يومي ااضحك لكي ااخفي دمعي وحزني وضيقي ...

اختار الان البكاااااااااااء لـِنُفس عما بداخلي


لو خيروك بين شمعه أو   وردهـ! 
*

----------


## لمعة

أختار الشمعه  


لوخيروك بين الحياة والموت  شنو تختاري هههههه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هههههههه بصراحه الحياه ..لانه الحياه مهما كانت صعبه بيكون الموت ااصعب علينا خصوصا اان ماعدنا ااعمال كافيه تحمينا وتقينا من القبر وااهوالهـ 

لو خيروك بين الماء (الله ينعل يزيد ) أو العصير ؟!

*

----------


## لمعة

الماء الماء الماااااااااااااااء <وجعلنا من الماء كل شيئاً حي <


لوخيروك بين التلفزيون والانترنت

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
النت 

لو خيروك بين الهاتف أو الجوووال ؟
*

----------


## لمعة

جوال 


لوخيروك بين اكل البيت وبين اكل المطعم شنوتختاري

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حلو التغييير ..بس اااكل البيت بيكون احلى والذ أو ما ينمل منه زي المطاعم



لو خيروك بين الليل او النهار؟



*

----------


## همسة ألم

الليل .. للعشاق <<<اقول مناك هههههه


طيب لو خيروك بين الجديه وبين الرومنسيه وشش تختارين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الاثنين ...لانه مو حلو الحياه تكون جديه بشكل مستمر لازم من وقت رفاهيه خخخخخخخ 
وبنفس الوقت مو حلوه الحياه تكون بدون جديه وكلها ااستهتار .
يعني برائيي خير الامور والوسط



لو خيروك بين أن تشكي الى ااحد اافراد اسرتك أو صديقاتك؟؟

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اختااااااااارك انتي :bigsmile:  :toung:  .............        :embarrest: 


لو خيروك بين النوم مكان هدوء لكن شمش او مكان بارد و زعاااااااج ؟!

----------

ورده محمديه (02-12-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههه ادري* 


*...الهدوء مطلوب ومحاااااال النوم في الازعاج !
بس بضطر ااختار المكان البارد المزعج * 

*لو خيروك بين القلم أو الدفتر  ؟!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*القلم  لان الدفتر ثوبي*

*لو خيروك بين زيارة النبي (ص) أو زيارة الامام الحسين (ع)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حالياً بختار زيارة النبي* 


*لو خيروك بين  المسن او الفيس بوك؟!*

----------


## التوبي

المسن ما أعرفه  أختار الفيس بوك وأن موجود فيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وين السؤال؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*لو خيروك بين النوم أو الجلوس على الكميوتر ماذ تختار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الجلوس على الكمبيوتر* 


*لو خيروك بين الجلكسي أو فليك ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*الجلكسي بطبع*

*لو خيروك بين حضور مناسبات الافراح أو مناسبات الاحزان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياعلي ياعلي الافراح أكيد ااني مادخلت الاحزان الا السنه الا طافت الله لا يعودها علينا من اايام يارب* 


*لو خيروك بين تحتفل بالمولد النبوي في البلد او في المدينه ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*في البلد فيها يرتاح الولد*

*لو خيروك بالحياة في الماضي أو الحياة في هذه الايام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الحاضر ....متأملهـ للمستقبل 


لو خيروك بين أن تحيي حفل زفافكـ \( كِ ) ’في حسينيه أو صالة افراح .؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*سوأل في مُخيلتي  وبدن ما أحتار .أختار منازل الأخيار الحسينيه طبعاً*

*لو خيروك بين الجلوس على ساحل البجر عند الشرق أو عند الغروب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الشروق 


لو خيروك بين القهوه التركيه او العربيه ؟!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اثنينهم لكن افضل التركيه ....


لوخيروك بين السفر في باص ومع الناس لي تحبهم او السفر في طياره بوحدك ؟!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
مع الا ااحبهم طبعا حتى لو مشي هههههه


لو خيروك بين الذهب أو الفضه ؟!
*

----------


## همسة ألم

فضه 



لو خيروك بين ترتيب الغرفه وبين تنظيف المطبخ << :toung:  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
امممم ارتبهم ثنينهم مع بعض  عادي 
الغرفه بيكون ترتيبها ااسهل ..بس المطبخ ااحس فيه متعه أكثر  >> يعني بختار لمطبخ 

لو خيروك بين ’’تكون بغرفه خاصه أو مع باقي أخوتك؟!

*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آخـآف لحالي ههههههه* 
*السؤال نفسه للي بعدي ههههههههههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 

بصراحه آمنية حياتي اكون بغرفة لحالي وماعتقد هالحلم بيتحقق 

لو خيروك بين فرشاة الاسنان والسواك ؟ 

*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*فرشـآة الاسنـآن* 

*لو خيروك بين انك تكون طبيب جراحه ولا طبيب اسنان ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

طيب اسنان اهوون على قلبي


طيب

لو خيروك بين الدراسه في السعوديه والدراسه برا

----------


## التوبي

*الدراسه في السعودية*

*لو خيروك بين قراءة الشعر أو القصص القصيرة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اثنينهم  بس الشعر اكثر ..~

 *لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار* ؟!

----------


## التوبي

*الحبيب طبعاً لانه هو الطبيب*


*لو خيروك أي الاوقات تحبها أكثر الخروج في الليل أو الخروج في النهار*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

في الليل ...


............

 *لو خيروك بين* الحر الشدييد او البرد القارس الشديييد ..؟!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
البرد القارس والمطر والرعد والثلج ...واو مافيه ااحلى من كدا 


لو خيروك بين اللوز أو لكنار ؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

*الكنار لان موسمهُ في مثل هذه الايام*

*لو خيروك بين النظر للقمر أو النظر للبحر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

للبحــــــــــــــــر ..وياحبذا لو ثنينهم ممع بعض بيكون ااحلى واحلى 


لو خيروك بين الحج لو زيارة عرفه عن الامام الحسين عليه السلاام..؟

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اكيييييييييييييد زيارة الامام الحسين عليه السلام 

فضل *زيارة* قبر *الحسين* يوم عرفة *تعدل مليون حجة..~*
*ورزقنا وياكم* 
*زيارتهم في الدنيا* وشفاعتهم في الاخره *...*


لو خيروك بين المولد النبي عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام في البلد او في المدينه ؟!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بصراحه جربت المدينه بالناصفه اابدا ماعجبتني ...يعني الاحتفال بالمولد في البلد ااحلى بوايد

لو خيروك بين البخور لو العطر ..؟!!!

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أحب الاثنين* 

*بس العطر اكثر استانس عليه لانه بأختياري وذووقي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لو خيروك بين .. أكل التفاح  او  الكاتوه ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اممممممممم التفاح

لو خيروك بين قلم الرصاص ام الحبر؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*أختار قلم الرصا لان كل خرابيشي بالرصاص*

*لو خبروك بين ركوب السيارة الامريكيه أو ركوب السيارة اليابانية ( ما أقصد السياقة)*

----------


## همسة ألم

اليابانيه خخخخخخ 


لو خيروك بين انك تفضفض لاحد وبين انك تبكي ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ابكي واشكي لوسادتي...

لو خيروك بين السلطه او التبوله؟!
*

----------


## همسة ألم

السلطه 


لوخيروك بين الفطور والغذا

----------


## التوبي

أنهُ فصل الشتاء * وأنا أبغي الغداء

لوخيروك بين الوجبات

الخيفه مقل السندويش والفطائر 

أو الوجبات ا لثقيلة مثل الرو و الهريس

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
الخفيفه 
لو خيروك بين العصير أو البيبسي؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*هذا ما يصير*

* أخاف أمدح البيبسّي ويزعل عليّ العصير*

*لو خيروك بين الشاي أو القهوه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
الشااااااااااااي طبعاً
لو خيروك بين الفراوله والمانجو ؟!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

الفراوله...


...........

لوخيروك تقضي سبوع مع صديقك ..او  يوم مع احد الأعضاء..... ياتري تختار مين ؟!!!

----------


## همسة ألم

آحد الاعضآء ،،، وخاصه دمعه 

لو خيروك بين آنك تدرس وبين انك تعمل وش تختار ..؟!

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
الدراسه خلصنا وخلاص ميئوس منها ..بختار العمل كان يقضي على روتيني و وقت فراغي !
لو خيروك بين  الاصنصير لو المصعد(السلم) الكهربائي  ؟!
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

المصعد : لآن مابتعب روحَك وبتضغط على اي زر هههههههه 

لو خيروك بين اجازة الخميس والجمعة لو اجازة الجمعة والسبت

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اكيد الخميس والجمعه ..السبت ثقيل دم حتى لو اجازه ما ادري  لويش!! استغفر الله*

...

*لو خيروك بين اثنين عزيزين على قلبك غرقانين في البحر مين بتساعد*....!!! ((لا سمح الله مجرد سؤال

----------


## التوبي

*أساعد الأثنين  وإذا ما قدرت أرمي نفسي معاهم  لأكون ثالثهم*

*لو خيروك الافراط في أكل الملح  أو الأفراط في أكل السكر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الملح ..لانه ارغب له أكثر 

لو خيروك بين الاسكريم لو البووظه ؟؟؟

*

----------


## التوبي

*تو كدر يعني الأثنين ولكن البوظه* 
*لو خيروك بين الدراسه او العمل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

العمل ...
لو خيروك بين التانج أو الفيمتوو ؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

*التنج* 

*لو خيروك بين الفول أو العدس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الفول 

لو خيروك بين الرحلات بفصل الصيف أو الشتاء؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

*الهروب من الحر يعني الصيف*

*لو خيروك الشاورم أو الأوصال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الشوارما ..
لو خيروك بين الكيك أو البسبوسه 

*

----------


## التوبي

*البســ بوسه*

*لو خيروك بين الشطه أو الليمون*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الشطه مااحبها يعني بختار الليمون

لو خيروك بين كوب حليب في الصباح أو كوب شاي ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*كوب حليب* 

*لوخيروك السهر أو القهر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وي الله يبعدنا ويبعدكم عن القهر يارب 

اكيد سهر ولا قهر ....


لو خيروك تكون فقير ومحبوب من الناس او غني ولا احد يحبك ؟!!!

----------


## التوبي

*ليش يخيروني أنا فقير ومحبوب*

*لو خيروك بين الهروب والبقاء في خوف أو العقاب والعيش في أمان*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*العقاب والعيش في اماااااااااااااااااان ...*

*لو خيروك بين* 

*أنسان تحبه ويخونك........ ؟؟
*
*اوانسان يكرهك وانت تحبه؟؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*يكرهني ,انا أحـــــــــ*
*كل شي ولا الظلم*

*لو خيروك بين المنتدى أو القيس بوك*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

المنتدى ...

لو خيروك بين تكذب على عزيز عليك او تدخل السجن؟!!!

----------


## التوبي

*أدخل شباك السجن ولا أكذب على الأقل في السجن أقدر أعتب و يمكن أسب و زورني المُحب*

*لكن لو أكذب الكل فيني يسب*

*لو خيروك بين السفر على دراجه ناريه أو السفر على حصان أعرج*

----------


## همسة ألم

السفر لمسافات طويله 

بالطبع دارجه ..



لو خيروك بين الذهاب للدعاء والبكاء على ذنوبك وبين زياره بيت جدك ..؟!

----------


## همسة ألم

السفر لمسافات طويله 

بالطبع دارجه ..



لو خيروك بين الذهاب للدعاء والبكاء على ذنوبك وبين زياره بيت جدك ..؟!

----------


## التوبي

*زيارة بيت جـــــدي* 

*لو خيروك بين الدعوة على غداء أو الدعوة على عشاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
امممممم عادي ثنينهم بس الحين بقول الغداء


لو خيروك بين انك تصارح الشخص الا دائماً يزعلك او انك  تسكت كل مرهـ  وتمشي الموضوع ولا تعاتب..؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*ما كل عتب هنا ينكتب*

*لو ينكتب هـذا عجب*

*ولكن أفضّل التـعب*

*حتى لو قلبي من خشب*

*لو خيروك بين القهـّر لو العيشه في جور الدهــّر ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
بدون تخييير عايشه بالاثنين معاً

لو خيروك بين أن تستمع الى عزاء لو مولد ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*مولد خصوصاً لشيخ مصطفى الموسى*

*لو خيروك بين اكل البرتقال أو أكل التفاح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
احلى الشي التفاح وخصوصا من الصبح ..

لو خيروك بين البنين او المال ؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

البنييييييييييين اكيد ...


لوخيروك بين القهوه التركيه او العربيه  شنو تختار ؟!!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
خخخ التركيه تعرفي ليش ااني اشربها مو لسواد عيونها هع ...يعني باختار العربيه 

لو خيروك بين ان تجالس شخص مثقف وحقود ام شخص جاهل وخلوق؟!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*الجاهل و الخلوقــ مثليـــــــ*

*لو خيروك بين شرب كاس عصير البصل*

*أو أكل نصف كيلو ثوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ههههههههه اصعب اختيارين مرو عليي 
طبعاً لو يصير ما يصير  لا هذا ولا داك 

لو خيروك بين مصاحبة شخص ثرثار أو بخيل ؟!
*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

فكرة روعة _I like it_  
_^_^_  

_أكيد أختار_  


_الثرثار_ 

_لأن الطيور على أشكالها تقعـ ^_^!!!_ 
_أبّا أمزح انا مو ثرثار_ 





_أرفض البخيل ~!!_


_لان البخيل قد يضر من حوله بسب بخله__ـ_ 





*لو خيروك بين أن تكون فقير أو أن تكون غني !!*

----------


## التوبي

*الفقير مهموم ..وهم الغني ما مهتنـّي* 
*لكن أحب أنا الفقير.. حتى إن أصبح حقير* 
*لان الكبر ما أرغبـــه.. وأرغب أكون دائم صغير* 
*لو خيروك .. وعن طبعك أنت غيروك ..أو حيروك* 
*بين البقاء في الذل يعني صيروك  ؟* 
*أو الحياة من دون عيال ومن دون الأبووه سيروك ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

العيشه في الذل ااهون عليي من العيشه من دون عيال وابووو 

لانه بوجودهم بيكون الراس عالييي 


لو خيروك بين رحلة بريه أو جويه ؟
*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

بَريــــــــــة
ـأحـب أنــــــآظــر ـألدنيــــــآ ح’ـولــــــــي
وـإلجــــــــــو مَـريــح ؛؛ وَ سـَـريـــــــــــع
لكـــــــــن ممــل + وكتمـــة
ـألبـــريــة ـأفضــل

لو خـيرؤوكـ  
تكـــون ـأعــمــى ـأو ـأصــــــــــم
وِش أهــوَن ع’ـلــيك بيــنـهُـم ؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*أفضل النعم نعمة البصر

لو خيروك بين الاستمرار في جو بارد مثل الشتاء

 أو جو حار مثل الصيف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الشتاء وياليت حياتنا كلها برد × برد



لو خيروك بين أن تكون\ـــي  مذيع \ ـــه بالتلفاز أو مذيع \ـــه في الراديو ؟
*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

أخ’ـتـــــــآر ـآلــبطــــــآلـــــــة

ـآلـمــرأة كُـآـهـــــــآ عورة عدآ وجههــــآ وكفيــهــآ بـآلــصـلآإْة فقـط

لــو خـيــروك تـعـيش بـآلـمـأضـِـي او بـآلحــآضـِر وش تختـآر

وإذا المـآضِـي أي عصـر والسبب

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ويش يهم الحاضر ؟!والناس ما تعرف الناس!! وابسط مثال نص الجيران ما يعرفون بعض!!!*

*اختار الماضي  ..*
* بساطة الناس وطيبة قلبهم*

*.....*

*نعكس السؤال* 

وين احسن عندك  ماضيك و ذكريات الماضي او وقتك الاحالي ؟!!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الوقت الحالي 


لو اجبرك أنك تتغرب عن الوطن لمدة خمس سنوات بتختار من يكون معاك أحد من افراد اسرتك أو ااصحابك ؟؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*طبعاً أحد أفراد الاسرة

لو خيروك  تتغرب في الوطن أو في خارج الوطن*

----------


## التوبي

> * 
> ههههههههه اصعب اختيارين مرو عليي 
> طبعاً لو يصير ما يصير  لا هذا ولا داك 
> 
> لو خيروك بين مصاحبة شخص ثرثار أو بخيل ؟!
> *



*كيف ما توقعت أن يكون هذا من أصعب الخيرات

فقط شراب كأس عصير بصل شو لكان
عاديـــــــــــــــــــ*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-13-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الغربه كربه في كلتا لحالتين 
بس بختار(بالوطن) ..دخيل الله بتهون عليي شويات لاني بتنفس هواء بلادي خخخ 


لو خيروك أن تستمع عزاء لشيخ حسين الاكرف أو باسم الكربلائي؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*وين ما أروح باسم في أدوني 


لو خيروك  بين التمريض  أو  التعليم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اممم لو بختار التعليم بيجيني المرض فخلينا على التمريض 


لو خيروك بين عباءة الراس ام الكتف؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*أرى الموضوع يثيرُ هنا قضايا

وركزتم على لبس الصبايا

فلو خيرت رفضتُ الكف طبعاً

ولخترتُ بأن تلبس عبايا


لو خيروك  الفطور معلبات أو طبخ بيت*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-13-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
طبخ البيت 

لو خيروك بين البيض او الشكشوكه ؟

*

----------


## التوبي

*نفس المطبوخ  هي البيض هي الشكشوكه 

انقول مسلوق

لو خيروك بين المشخول أو الكبسه حتي لو أن سوالي عفسه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
المشخول يعني ابيض عفر يعني بختار الكبسه 


لو خيروك بين فنجان قهوه في الصباح او المساء؟

*

----------


## التوبي

*المشهور قهوة الصباح

لو خيروك بين الخبر التنور أو خبر الفرن*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

^_*  
مو أثنينهم نفس الشيء له  

أنا أختار خبز الفرن ^_^  

لو خيروك بين جوال جلكسي و جوال أي فون

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
جوال جلكسي مااحصل ليي الشرف بمعرفته ..الله يخلي قوقل مااقصر عرفني عليه  هع 


بختار اي فون عفر 


لو خيروك بين الانوار البيضا لو الصفرا ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*الانور الخمسه  أه  الدار البيضاء  قصدي الأنور البيضاء

لو خيروك بين أن تكون

 صحفي  أو مصور مع صحفي  في ساحة حرب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بالنسبه لبنت مااعتقد ثنينهم لايقين 

بس بختار مصورهـ لصحفي 

لو خيروك بين أن تعاني بالمرض وتترك علاجك على خالقك أو تلجأ لطبيب مباشرهـ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*لطبيب

لو  خيروك في أقسام المنتدي  ألادبي أو الأستراحه*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*أنا أختار الأستراحة لان ما أفهم في الأدبي ^_*!!!*


*طيب* 


*لو خيروك بين* 


*السفر إلى العراق وبين السفر إلى إيران*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
العرا ق وسبق رحت ليها كدا مرهـ خاطريييييي بالقووه اروح ايــــــــــــــــــــــــران 
لو خيروك بين مشاهدة فلم مع عدة ااشخاص او بمفردك؟؟!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*فلم رعب ومع عدة اشخاص وتطفي النور بعد*

*........*
*لوخيروك من تنزوج * 

*1- المخلصه صاحبة القلب الحنون والحب الجارف* 

*2- الفاتنه وصاحبة الجمال والدلال والوجه الجميل* 

*3 - المتدينه صاحبة الطاعه لزوجها والمربية الابناءها* 

*سؤال حق البنات و الشباب ...*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*3 - المتدينه صاحبة الطاعه لزوجها والمربية الابناءها* 


*------*

*لو خيروك* 

*وقالوا لك*

*تدرس* 

*في الأبتدائي* 

*أو في المتوسط*

* أو في الثانوي*

* أو في الجامعة*

----------


## التوبي

*كرهتُ الداسة حتى يكاد

مجيي إليها كأني أقاد

أحب أكمل الجامعة

لو خيروك  رحل بريه أو بحريه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بحريه 


لو خيروك بين التاوه لو لقداوه ههههه ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*التاوووه اكيييييييييد....*


*لو خيروك بين تزور يوم الجمعه انسان عزيز عليك متوفي او حي ؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*أزور امي في قبرها

أحب أبكي في ذكرها 

كانت تقول أنت كاختك

في رباها وفي صغرها

لو خيروك بين الفطور بدري او متأخر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

بالعاده مماحب شي ااسمه فطور ..امممم يلا نقول متأخر 


لو خيروك بين ورقه بيضاء او ملونه ؟!!

----------


## التوبي

*السادة يعني الغير ملونه

لو خيروك بين صفاء الجو أو يكون غيامي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

صافي حلوو ... ومغيم ااحلى وواحلى لانه بيكون يبشر بهطوووول الامطارررر :nuts:  :nuts: 

لو خيروك بين شتاء معتدل البروده و ممطر او شتاء قارس البروده بدون مطر ؟!

----------


## التوبي

*الاول  شتاء معتدل ممطر

لو خيروق بين التمر الحساوي أو التمر القطيفي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
عفر يمدحو الحساوي ماادري 

لو خخيروك بين عطر عود أو بخاخ ؟
*

----------


## Hussain.T

هههههه اي اي الحسسآوي حلوو بسس ما ميش على القطيفي...!

^_^

----------


## التوبي

*العود دائم في صعود يعني في السعر

لو خيروك تسمع شعر فصيح أو شعبي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
شعبي 


لو خيروك تقضي يوم الاجازه مع الاهل لو الاصدقاء؟!!

*

----------


## التوبي

*معيوده   الاهل

لو خيروك الجلوس على النت أو الخروج في نزهه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
النت وزهقنا منه يعني بختار النزهه 


لو خيروك بين المعجنات لو المشويات؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*مليت من أكل الفطاير

كرهت بعد ريح السجاير

يعني تدري شنهو بختار

المشاور..المشاوي

لو خيروق بين شرب الزيت أو شرب البيض*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الزيت ااهون عفر من الزفاره


لو خيروك بين تكون حارس بمقبره لو بحديقة حيوانات !!
*

----------


## التوبي

*حارس في حديقة حيوانات

لو خيروك تكون نجار لو مكنيكي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نجاره ..*

*لوخيروك بين (اختيار اثات بذوقك.ولكن تنسيق غبرك.او تنسيق اثاث منزل ولكن ذوق غيرك ؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*والله مباعارف ذا السوال لكن أقولن الأول 

لو خيروك بين الشرب في كاس زجاج أو كاس صين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
كاس زجاج 

لو خيروك بين وظيفة محاسب او مدرس رياضيات ...ماذا تختار؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

> *والله مباعارف ذا السوال لكن أقولن الأول 
> 
> اقصد انك ترتب اثاث المنزل على ذوقك وختيارك ... او ذوقك اثاث المنزل ولكن ترتيب غيرك يضع كل شي مكان لي يعجبه هو 
> 
> لو خيروك بين الشرب في كاس زجاج أو كاس صين*



 
زجاج 


لو خيروك بين النوم في البراو البحر  ؟!!

----------


## التوبي

*مدرس رياضيات

لو خيروك بين شرب البن أو البيبسي بعد العشاء*

جواب الثاني النوم في البر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اللبن ما حبهوش بختار البيبسي 


لو خيروك بين تذكرة سفر أو هديه قيمه ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*تذكرة سفر  و أسافر في صفر

من أجل كل الذنوب تغتفر

الله المعين يعني أزور الأربعين

لو خيروك  الأكثار من الصلاة أو الصوم ماذا تفضل ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الصلااه 
لو خيروك بين طيبة القلب اام قسوته؟


*

----------


## التوبي

*الطيب غلب الطبيب

البونتي أو الجلكسي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الجلكسي اارغب ليها ااكثر بس الحين بختار البونتي

لو خيروك بين جرح الابدان اام القلوب؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا دي ولادي 

الأثنين عني بعادي

الابتعاد عن الجروح أساس إجتهادي

لان الجروح تحرم الجارح والمجروح من طعم الزادي

السوال 

تحب الهدواء أو الأنفعال ؟*؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الهدوء بالطبع 


لو خيروك أنك تكون صريح اام كتوم ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*طبعي خدوم أقطع بصل أقطع ثوم

بس الغنناء ما أستمع حتى أم كلثوم

ما ظنتي طبعي كتوم

لو خيروك أنك تكون بين الشاي أو القهوة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

شاااااااااااااااااااااي

لو خيروك تواصل\ــــي وتنام\ـــــي بعد صلاة الفجر أو تنام\ــــــي بدري وتجلس\ــــي مع وقت الصلااه؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي نمت و الحين قمت 

ما كان الى روحي لممــّت

على السهر ما تعلممت

حتى النهار تحلمت 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وين  السؤال ؟!!!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لو خيروك بين الغيره الشديده بالحب  أو الحب بدون غيرهـ؟! *

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بصراحه حلو يكون حب مع غيره لكن مو شديده !!*
*(حب بدون غيره ما يمشي هع ..وغيره شديده تخرب بيوت* 


*لو خيروك بين (تقضي شغلك وكل امورك في الصباح او الليل؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اافضل ااخلص شغلي طول اليوم من الصباح الى المساء لانه الليل خاص الى النت هع 


لو خيروك اانك تصادق كم هائل من الاصدقاء او تكتفي بعدد قليل ؟!! *

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عدد قليل  ...* 


*لو خيروك بين ( غسل الملابس او كوي الملابس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعطيني كل شي الا لثياب كريهين ...الكوي ااحس سالفه قديمه كح كح 
بختار الغسيل 

لو خيروك بين تنظيف المطبخ لو الحمامات وانتو بكرامه ؟!!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*المطبخ  ...*



*لو خيروك بين (( الرسم  على ورق او لوح خشب ؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*الورق يخفف الارق 

لو خيروك  بين العمل كوي أو غسال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
امس قلت غسال اليوم بختار كوي


لو خيروك بين تحتفظ بااغراض اابنك الصغير لهُ لذكرى  أو تقدمهم تبرع لاشخاص تحتاج لهم ؟؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*بعد التعديل  

أحتفظ بهم لانهم من حقها

لو خيروك بين السكن في الدور الأرضي أو العلوي ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
عادي اي شي 
بس بما ااني بالارضي بقول العلوي >السالفه كانها بالعاند
*

----------


## التوبي

*تبقى الصفحه بدون سؤال ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لو خيروك بين البر لو البحر   *

----------


## التوبي

*ذي الأيام البر

لو خيروك الموصلات في الخاص أو المكرو ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اممم مادري المكرو عفر 

لو خيروك بين مسابقة الجري او السباحه ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*السباحه توبي

لو خيروق بين المكسرات أو المقبلات ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ثنينهم 
بس الحين بقول المكسرات 


لو خيروك بين الحب لو المكسرات؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*المشكلات أي المكسرات

لو خسروك بين السفن أو البيبسي ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الاول والاخير البيبسي 
لو خيروك بين الاستماع بسماعات الاذن ااو بالسمعات الخارجيه !!

*

----------


## التوبي

*الخارجيه حتى في العزيه  سماعات الادن أديه 

لو خيروك بين أقاف وجبه أو قطع النت ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الوجبه ولا النت ...  

لو خيروك بين ااضاعت وقت فراغك بالنت  او الخروج مع الاصدقاء
*

----------


## التوبي

*هافٍ هاف على حسب الوقت والمناسبه 
كلاً لهُ وقت الحمد لله أوقاتي في يدي

لو خيروق بين السوق أو النزههههه ؟*؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 ثنينهم بس ياحبذا السوق 


*

----------


## التوبي

تبقى الصفحه بدون سؤال ؟؟؟


2  \ 0

----------

ورده محمديه (03-18-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لو خيروك ((تعيش في غابة لمدة اسبوع ..او رحلة في اعماق البحار ..؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*الغابه يمكن فيها غرابه 

لو خيروك بين الحلوى أو الرهش ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الحلوى 


لو خيروك بين الحلوى العماني او البحريني ؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مشكل كل اسئتكم همي هم دبتي  ؟!!!! هع* 


*على العموم حلوى بحريني ... * 


*.........*

*لوخيروك بين  قلم او ورقه  ...*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-18-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ههههههههههههه اني مني وحده ااحس كملو الاسئله الا عندي خخ 
 
الورقه لانه القلم خبري فيه قديم يمكن حتى مااعرف اامسكه هع 

لو خيروك بين اان تبقى طريح الفراش بالمستشفى لو المنزل >الله يدفع البلاء عنكم يارب 




*

----------


## التوبي

*لا فائدة في قلم بدون ورقه

لو خيروك زيارة المريض  أ زيارة السجين ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وي وي  اسم الله علينا وعليك والله يبعد الشر عن الجميع * 

*بصراحه لا منزل ولا بيت  ما ابغى يكفي  الهم الي فينا* 


*.........*

*لو خيروك بين تسافر الهند او اليابان من تختار ..؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لو خيروك زيارة المريض أ زيارة السجين ؟؟ 
زيارة مريض ..
لو خيروك بين تسافر الهند او اليابان من تختار ..؟!
ااهند ااحس طبيعتها تجنن بس بختار اليابان 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لو خيروك بين انت تقرأ  دعاء بمحفل يعج بالمؤمنين او تختلي بنفسك و تناجي خالقك؟
*

----------


## التوبي

يبقى السؤال ؟؟؟

 وحدي   

لو خيروك بين  مشاهدة الكورة أو المصارعه

----------


## قطرة عطاء

وردة محمدية ديري بالك ترى في اليابان زلازل وتسونامي ها لأيام الله يحفظكم 
لو خيروك بين العيش مع امك أو ابيك اذا كانا مفترقان فأيهما تختار

----------

ورده محمديه (03-18-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لو خيروك بين مشاهدة الكورة أو المصارعه

تجيني ضيقه من يحطوهم.. لا هدا ولا داك 

لو خيروك بين العيش مع امك أو ابيك اذا كانا مفترقان فأيهما تختار
امي امي امي 

لو خيروك بين العيش في  البيوت الشعبيه او فلهـ؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الشعبيه اكيد ....* 


*لو خيروك بين ( الرسم او تلوين ؟..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
التلوين 

لو خيروك بين قراءة قصة لطفل قبل النوم ..أو السهر مع طفل رضيع ؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* قراءة قصة لطفل قبل النوم ..*

*لو خيروك بين (( العبة الصراحه مع الاهل او الاصدقاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بين الاصدقاء

لو خيروك بين تكون موظف\ـــــــة ااستقبال  بالمستشفى أو بفندق ؟!!  *

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بفندق ...* 


*لو خيروك بين (( تركب دراجة ناريه ...او حصان ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
رغم ااني خيفوفه من الاثنين بس بختار ..حصان 

لو خيروك بين تكون دكتور\ة  بشريه أو بيطريه ؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بشريه ...*


*لو خيروك بين (( بركة سباحه او البحر ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بركة سباحه بشرط خاليه من الانفاس!

لو خيروك بين العصافير أو الحمام ؟!! 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*العصافير...*


*لو خيروك بين (( كتابة قصه قصيره او خاطره ..؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
خاطره

لو خيروك بين قميص او تي شيرت ؟  *

----------


## التوبي

*أنا ما أعرف هذا الحكي ويش معناه ولكن الستر واجب

لو خيروك بين العطلة اليوم او يوم الاربعاء القادم  ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الاربعاء القادم ....*


*لو خيروك بين (( صلاة الليل او التطوع في جمعيه خيريه ؟...*

----------


## التوبي

*النطوع في ج

لو خيروك بين تغسيل ميت أو حفر قبر ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وي وي ... اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*نرعش قلبي بهذا السؤال * 

*حفر قبر اكيد * 


*لو خيروك بين ( رادود _ه  حسيني_ه   او  تاليف قصائد في حق الاهل البيت عليهم السلام ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*التاليف أختصاصي طبعاً

السؤال ترافق مريض في مستشفى

أو تعمل حارس مدرسه
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مريض في مستشفى ...*


*لو خيروك بين (مؤذن مسجد  او ملا حسيني ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*مارستها يعني الأدن

لو خيروق بين الاستماع لتعزئه 

تختار  لمحاضر أو لمحاضرة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*المحاضر = تقصد الشيخ  اذا صح اختار المحاضر ..* 


*لو خيروك بين ( علبة الوان او علبة اقلام رصاص ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*بالرغم أني أجيد الرسم وأحبه


ولكن أختار أقلام الرصاص

لاني ما أعرف أكتب أشعار

بدون قلم رصاص 

لو خيروق بين النظر للقمر أو النظر للبحر ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
البحر 

لو خيروك بين تعود لايام الطفوله ااو تتقدم بالعمر (عمر الشيخوخه )؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا دي ولا دي  ما ترضى بلادي

لو خيروك ركوب الطائرة ,العبارة في لبحر ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
طائره اابغى اروح اايران 


لو خيروك بين تضحك لمدة 3 دقايق كامله بنفس واحد بدون ما توقفها ..لو ترفع غرشة بيبسي بفمك بدون ما تمسكها وما تنزلها الا لما تخلص ؟ 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ميت في كلتى الحالتين لا محاله

لو خيروك بين أكل الرز بدون أدام أو أكل الأدام بدون رز ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
رز فقط 

لو خيروك بين تغمر رراسك في بركة سباحه 5 دقايق بدون ننفس أو تسبح في بحيره فيها تماسيح ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*يظهر المت خلفي في كلتى المصبتين

مع المساح ربما أرتاح  

لو خيروك بين الجلوس مع مجنون أو مع مدوم أي معدي ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
المجنون باخاف منه ...يمكن مع المعدي 


لو خيروك بين مشاهد مسلسل خليجي او مصري أو سوري أو تركي  ؟
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشاهد السسسوري* 

*لو خيروك بين تجالس منافق  او  تجالس كذاب  ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا هذا ولا هذا ....*
*لكن المنافق راح اعرف من كلامه ..* 

*لوخيروك بين (( فن التجميل او الخياطه  ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
فن التجميل ويا حبذا يكون شعر ..حف .. صباغ...الخ
 ماعدا المكياج لاني مالي خلقه 

لو خيروك بين مشاهدة فلم تاريخ ااو ااجنبي ؟!!
*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

اذا يصير اشاهد فيلم اجنبي تاريخي في نفس الوقت ما عندي مانع 
لو خيروك بين رجلين مؤمنين كفاءة للزواج  أحدهم وسيم عاطل والثاني مدير بس لديه سمنة مفرطة فأيهما تختار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

العاطل مرده بيوم يشتغل ...اما المدير ما تهمنا فلوسه>على قولتهم خذو فقراء يغنيكم الله 


يعني الاول ..رغم ااني ما يهمني الجمال بس يكفي اانه من المؤمنين الاخيار!


لو خيروك بين الغنى أو الفقر؟
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اختـار الفقر .. وبالاستغفار يزداد الرزق* 
*لكن الغنى غنى النفس مو غنى المال ..* 


*لو خيروك بين اكمال الدراسة او تربية طفل ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تربية الاطفال ..

لو خيروك بين التدريس أو الدكتوراهـ؟؟

*

----------


## التوبي

*التدريس

لو خيروك بين  تكون طيار أو قبطان سفينه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
طيار ااحس ااحلى ... اما البحر غدار ينخاف منه 


لو خيروك بين ..يزورك ضيوف بينك وبينهم معزه وروحات وجيات   بخبر سابق  ...أو يزوروك ضيوف جدد أول مرهـ عادي تتقبل تستقبلهم حتى لو كنت  بوضع محرج   بدون خبر سابق؟

>احسه سؤال عبيط ملخبط
*

----------


## التوبي

*عادي أستقبله في أي وقت و لو أن يكون لي أعلم أفضل


لو حصلت على وظيفه ما تفهم فيها

ولم تجد مساعد معك تواصل العمل أو تفصل ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ااذا ماافهم فيها وش لي بها بعد!!! اانفصل وربي ييكتب الا فيه الخير ليي 


لو خيروك بين تكون سماك أو مزار ع؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*ما أحب الزفر  يعني مزارع

لو خيروك بين تكون سكرتاري أو  إداري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سكرتاري  ..*

*لو خيروك تششاهد تلفزيون لو قعده ع الفيس بوك ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*الفيس طبعاً ماخد أكثر وقتي

لو خيروك بين  شغل البيت أو وظيفه خارج البيت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

شغل البيت 


لو خيروك بين غسيل الملابس او المواعين خخ ؟
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المواعين   خخخ* 


*لو خيروك تقلي سمك او تقلي دجاج ؟*

----------


## التوبي

سمك

لو خيروك تعجن لكيك أو لقيمات ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اممم دجاج  رغم اان الحرق لا زال موجود بسببها  خخخ 

لو خيروك بين تغير جوالك او لابتوبك؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لو خيروك تعجن لكيك أو لقيمات ؟؟

كيك 

لو خيروك بين تغير جوالك او لابتوبك؟
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعجن كيك ..*

*واغير لابتوبي ..*



*سؤال/ لو خيروك بين تأكل جوز هند او تأكل حب شمسي ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ثنينهم مو مرهـ بالنسبه ليي 
بس بقول حب شمسي بس اهم شي مالح خخخ 


لو خيروك بين تهاجر من البلاد ..او تسلب كامل حقوقك وتعيش مظلوم مضطهد بارض وطنك ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*أسعى في مناقبها

أهاجر أفضل

لو خيروك بيت صغير في وسط البلد أو بيت كبير بعيد عن الاقارب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
احلى شي في وسط البلد 

لو خيروك بين شعر طوووويل بس مو ناعم او شعر قصير وناعم ؟!!!
*

----------


## التوبي

أهم شي النعومه يعني قصير

لو خيروك بين طهي القوة أو الشاي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الشاي 
لو خيروك بين اسعاف مصاب أو الذهاب لموعد ضروووووري لأحد الاصدقاء؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*من أحيا نفس  أسعاف مصاب

لو خيروك بين كثرة الاولاد أو كثرة البنات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
والله ثنينهم خير وبركه ...وكلهم نعمة من الله 
بس يمكن ااختار البنات بس ااهم شي ييكون بينهم ولد

نفس السؤال ...
*

----------


## التوبي

*إلي يجي من الله يحيه الله

لكن إذا فيه خيرة بين كل ولدين بنت وحدة

لو خيروك بين التخصاصات ماذا تختار ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
حلمي ........علم نفس 

السؤال نفسه~   :)
*

----------


## التوبي

*أخصائي أجتماعي 

لو خيروك بين أن تعمل  في مكان داخل مبنى بشرط لا أحد معاك

أو تعمل مع جماعه تحت أشعة الشمس في الخارج*

----------


## لمعة

شسوي داخل مكتب لحااااااااااااالي ! هع 

أختارمع جماعة تحت أشعة الشمس بالخارج

----------


## لمعة

لوخيروك بين الشاهي 

وبين القهوة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله اثنينهم خير وبركة 
بس اذا في حلى اخذ قهوة

  محموص والا سمك مشوي ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
محموص ..الحمدلله السمك المشوي ما ااحبه 

لو خيروك بين البرياني لو البخاري ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يوجد سؤال؟؟

س لو خيروك تقراْ بحروف كبيرة واضحه أو حرف صغيرة كلش

يعني تحتاج الى الورد للتكبير ؟؟*

----------


## لمعة

سمك مشوي 


مندي والامظبي

----------


## لمعة

هههههههههههههههههههه ,,,بموت من الضحك !

أختارالخط الكبير 


لوخيروك بين الكمبيوتروبين الاب توب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد الحرف الكبير :huh: 

مندي :amuse:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الكمبيوتربس اذا بتحرك اللابتوب اسهل في التنقل

لو خيروك بين الفائدة والتسلية

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ثنينهم ..نحتاج الى الفائده ونحتاج الى كسر الروتين اليومي باللعب والتسليه والترفيه عن النفس !

لو خيروك بين راحة الابدان ام القلوب ؟
*

----------


## لمعة

أكيدراحة القلب والنفس قبل البدن 


لوخيروك بين الشعرالقصير وبين الشعرالطويل شنوتختاري تسريحه

----------


## التوبي

*القلوب تنير الدروب خصوصاً عند الغروب


لو خيروك النوم على الارض و أنت مرتاح البال

أو النوم على أفخر الفرش وأنت ضايق البال ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لوخيروك بين الشعرالقصير وبين الشعرالطويل شنوتختاري تسريحه
الشعر الطويل ااختار ..اما تسريحته ماادري على حسب نوع الشعر ’وحلو التنويع كل مره تسريحه غير خخ 


لو خيروك النوم على الارض و أنت مرتاح البال

أو النوم على أفخر الفرش وأنت ضايق البال ؟؟؟
النوم على الارض ...اهم شي الراحه النفسيه قبل الجسديه


لو خيروك بين اللون الفوشي او الاحمر ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*الفوشي ؟؟؟ ما أعرفهوشي

ولكن الأحمر  أفضل من الأسمر

لو خيروك بين اللحوم أو الأسماك ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
على حسب النفسيه ...بس بختار الحين السمك 


لو خيروك بين الرخام \السراميك أو الفرش؟!
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

على حسب مكانهم 

بين السبوحة في الحمام والا البركة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هاليومين خاطري في بركه 

السؤال نفسه..
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد بركه

لو خيروك تنجب نفر واحد لو توأم؟؟ :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اكيييييييييد2  ..هذا حلمي  خخخ بس ااهم شي ثنينهم من جنس واحد والافضل اانهم ااولاد وبشرط ااسمائهم حسن وحسين خخخ 

السؤال نفسه ..
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني بعد اتمنى توم 
والي يجي من الله حياه الله :embarrest: 

ايفون واللا ايبود :rolleyes:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الاول 

لو خيروك بين تقرأ دعاء على ضوء شمعة أو ثريه؟!!! 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اختاره على ضوء شمعة ..*

*لو خيروك بين طلعه للكورنيش او لمطعم ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الكورنيش ....* 


*لوخيروك بين ( نطاره شمسيه او ساعة يد ..؟*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

اختار نظارة لأن الجوال به ساعة 
لو خيروك بين المال أو العلم ايهما تختار ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

العلم لانه المال مو كل شي بالدنيا 


السؤال نفسه ...
*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

اختار العلم لأن المال تحرسه والعلم يحرسك كما يقول الأمير عليه السلام 
لو خيروك بين الكتابة أو القراءة ايهما تختار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
القراءة 

لو خيروك بين مصاحبة بخيل أو غبي !! 

*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

مصاحبة غبي ولا بخيل 
لو خيروك بين أولادك أو زوج جديد ايهما تختاري

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اولادي طبعاً ...

لو خيروك بين يبقى ااسمك الشخصيه مثل ما هو ...أو تغيرهـ الى ااسم ثاني ؟..


*

----------


## التوبي

*يبقى أسمي كما هو

لو خيروك بين رعي الأغنام أو تربية الحمام ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هههههه ثنينهم صعبين عفر 
بس بختار الثانيه 

لو خيروك بين لحم البقر أو الغنم ؟

*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

اسمي الشخصي اعتز به كثيرا 
ولو خيروني بين رعي الغنم أو تربية الحمام لخترت رعي الغنم شغلت الانبياء 
ولو خيروني بين أكل لحم الغنم أو لحم البقر لأخترت لحم الغنم 
لو خيروك بين الهجرة إلى الخارج أو العيش بذل في بلادك ايهما تختار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مشكلتي لو ااسافر يومين حنيت بسرعه الى بلادي ...بس مع هذا يمكن ااختار الاول

السؤال نفسه...

*

----------


## التوبي

*لحم البقر أحيناً و الغنم كذلك و لكن الأغلب البقر أخف دسومه

أكتشفت هذه المعلومه مضمومه كلمت معلومه لو ما مضمومه

لو خيروك بين المشي على الأسفلت أيام الصيف بدو حذاء

أو المشى بملابس خفيفه في أبرد ليالي الشتاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الثانييييييييييييييييييييه ...لانه هدا الشي دائما ااسويه 

لو خيروك بين المشي على جمر أو المشي على زجاج؟!

*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

بالنسبة لسؤال الهجرة ام العيش بذل في البلاد يعتمد على مقدار ذلك الذل وهيهات منا الذلة 
بالنسبة للمشي على الجمر ام الزجاااج اختار الزجاج 
لو خيروك بين تنظيف قن الدجاج ام بركة الأفاعي ايهما تختار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وي وي الدجاج ااشوى 

لو خيروك يكون فيك \كِ’’خال كبير على الانف أو على الخد ؟!!

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله وجهي متروس خيلان
على الخد احلى 

لو خيروك/ش بين ركوب سيكل والا ماطور؟؟ :weird:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*هع سيكل..*


*لوخيروك بين ((  تبيع في محل عطور او محل اعشاب شعبيه ..؟*

----------


## التوبي

*بيع العطور لانه عمل ثقافي

بيع الأعشاب عمل القدماء

لو خيروك على بعثه تختار دوله عربيه أو غربيه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غريبه منها استكشاف و رحله .....*


*لوخيروك بين (( عطر او بلوزه ؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*اختار ألعطر 

لو خيروك بين تـُشتم أو تـُضرب ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الحالتين  لالالالا* 

*لكن اضرب مع الايام ينسى  ..وشتم يجرح القلب ولا يبرى ...*

*........*


*لو خيروك بين (( جو مزرعه او البـــــــر ..؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله ثنينهم ما يتفوتوا في هالجو
هم بس يتحصلوا وخليها علينا


لو خيروك بين شبس وبين بيبسي

----------


## التوبي

*أختار البيبسي

لو خيروك توقف حامل طابوقه لمدة ساعة

 أو توقف على رجل واحدة لمدة ساعة كذاك ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الثانيه

لو خيروك بين الاعتراف ومصارحة من تحب  ...أو اخفاء تلك المشاعر ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*الصراحه راحه

والراحه براحه

لو خيروك أكل السمك الكبير أو أكل السمك الصغير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الصغير 

لو خيروك بين المفتاح أو القفل !!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*أختار القفل طبعاً

لو خيروك بين تكون الرحلة يوم الخميس أو الجمعة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
خميس ..

لو خيروك بين تطيييييير في الفضاء..لو تستكشف ااعماق البحر ؟! 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أستكشف أعماق 

لو خيروك بين رحله لشرق أسيا أو رجله لأفريقيا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اسيا عفر 

لو خيروك بين تلبس شراب بصندل ااو جزمه بدون شراب خخخ ؟؟>وانتم بكرامه
*

----------


## التوبي

*صندل و شراب ماهن غراب وهن ّ أحباب أو أصحاب

لو خيروق بين  الاستمرار على الملابس الشتويه طول العام

 أو الأستمرار غلى الملابس الصيفية  أيظاً طول العام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الاستمرار بالملابس الصيفية طبعاً..*

*لوخيروك بين لعب كرة القدم او كرة التنس ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
عاد اني مااقدر على الكوره خير شر ..ولا عاد القدم تقرفني ومن ااسمع صوت المعلق تجيني ضيقه ااتذكر ليلة السبت ااول ليله بالدراسه  خخخ 

يمكن ااختار التنس ااهون علييي 


السؤال نفسه ... 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

كرة قدم  بما اني بنت وحيده بين اولاد في البيت تعودة اشاهد معاهم كورة قدم غصبا عني 


*لو خيروك بين (( ركوب قطار او سفينه ؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
قطار ...لانه البحر غدار اابداً ما آآمن فيه!!

السؤال نفسه... 
*

----------


## التوبي

*السفينه حتى لو ماهي أمينه

ما أحب آنا القطار لأني أذكر شلي صار

في بلدنا قبل عام وفي مصر تحطم قطار

السؤال  لو خيروك تكون رئيس أو تكون  مرؤوس ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ما ااحب ااكون قائده ولا رئيسه على ااحد وبنفس الوقت مااحب ااحد يقيدني ...

افضل ااني ااكون رئيسة نفسي >اادري خرجت عن مغزى السؤال بس .....!!


لو خيروك بين الماوس أو الكيبورد؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*الكيبورد

لو خيروك تسافر لأحدى المراقد المقدسه

مع من تسافر مع أمك أو مع أبوك ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اممممممم*

*شي يحير ((اثنينهم* 


*ماتقدر تستغني عن رجال  محرم عليك في السفر*

*لكن بختار ((امــــــــــــــــــــــي ...*

*........*

*لوخيروك بين (( وجبة معلبة ..او  وجبة بايته ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*بايته بشرط تكون  سليمه

 لو خيروك بين شرب الشروبات الساخنه أو البارده*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ساخنه وبالتحديد شاي

لو خيروك بين الكهرباء أو الماء ؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

*وخلقنا من الماء كل شيءٍ حي 

لو خيروك بين الهريس أو العصيد ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

امممم الهريس عفر 


لو خيروك بين الساقو او الحلوى خخخ ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

ا*لساقوه عمل محلي مضمون 

لو خيروك بين السهر أو القهر ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
السهر ااهون علينا من القهر

لو خيروك بين أن تبقى في العتمه لمده طويله أو القلق بضع ساعات؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

*لا أطيق القلق لانه أكبر مسبب لأ رق

لو خيروك أن تطبخ لمناسبة فرح أو مناسبة حزن ( مأتم الأمام )؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

احلى شي الطبخ الى المماتم ...جربت كدا مرهـ مع أمي [الشعور ررهيب غير شكل 


لو خيروك بين أن تقضي شهر العسل في اايران لزيارة ضامن الجنه أو دوله سياحيه؟؟! 

*

----------


## التوبي

أ*أحلم أقضي شهر الع  ـــــــــــــسل في إيران طبعاً

لو خيروك  بين الخروج للتمشيه في العصر أو المساء ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*المســـــــــــاء ...*

*لو خيروك بين (( صندوق مقفل ما تدري ويش فيه لك من هديه !او عطر ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*عصفور في اليد ولا خمسين في الجو العطر طبعاً

لو خيروك بين النوم بعد الغداء أو قبل الغداء ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
قيلولة الظهر تجيب ليي صداع ..ماتعجبني لا قبل ولا بعد
احلى شي بعد صلاة المغرب

السؤال نفسه <......

*

----------


## التوبي

*نغتنم الفرص أما بعد أو قبل و الأفضل تغدى و تمدى

لو خيروك بين تناول الوجة على طاوله أو على الأرض ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أكيد على الارض :)

لو خيروك بين تناول الطعام باليد أو الملعقه ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*باليد 

لو خيروك تأكل وحدك أو مع العائله ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مع العائله 

لو خيروك تكون\ـــــي بغرفه خاصه لك\لكِ... أو مشتركه؟!
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أختار غرفه خاصه 
لو خيروك بين زيارة مريض اوالمشي في زجنازة ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
زيارة المريض ااهون عليي 

لو خيروك بين السراميك او الفرش ؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

*الفرش 

لو خيروك كتابة واجب رياضيات أو إنجليزي ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 ثنينهم لا 
السؤال نفسه ....
*

----------


## التوبي

*ما دح نفسه يبغي رفسه أعني نفسي هههههه

الحمد لله أحب المادتين يعني شاطر


لو خيروك تكون مدرس أو مشرف في مدرسه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مدرسة علم نفـــــــــــــــــــــــــس 


لو خيروك بين تقرأ\ئـــي روايه بالجوال او الابتوب ؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

* الابتوب 

لو خيروك بين قرأة قصه أو قرأة قصيدة ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

القصيده..لانها ااخف دم واللطف 


لو خيروك بين تطلع بجوو مغبرر أو شديد المطر ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*الطر أريح للنظر

لو خيروك بين البطيخ أو الرقي يعني الجح أكل ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الجح ثم الجح ثم الجح ثم البطيخ ...

لو خيروك بين الحامض أو الحار ؟

*

----------


## التوبي

*الحار صاص

لو خيروك بين أكل المقلي أو المشوي ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

المقلي ..
السؤال نفسه 
*

----------


## التوبي

*الزيت يسبب حرقان أصير زعلان زهقان طول نهار أشرب ماء يعني عطشان

لو خيروك بين تركب مع سائق ضعيف النظر أو سائق متهور ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بكون معاهم ثنينهم في خطر  هههههه
بس يمكن ااختار ضعيف النظر لانه مستحيل بيسوق الا وعليه نظارته يعني بتساعد شوي 


لو خيروك بين ارضا الناس او ارضا ذاتك ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*رغم إن رضا الناس غايه لا تدرك ولكن نسعى لرضا الناس

 بس مو على حساب مرة النفس

نفس السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الجواب نفسه ...

لو خيروك بين أن تجامل أو تصارح!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*مممم على حسب المواقف و الافضل الصراحه

نفس السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

 على قولتهم الصراحه دائماً ينزعل منها ..رغم ااني ااكرهـ المجاملات لكن ااضطر باستخدامها في الضروره 

لو خيروك بين تلجأ لناس عن الحاجه لهم ..أو عزة النفس ؟ 

*

----------


## التوبي

*الناس بالناس و لكن عند الحاجه الماسه يعني مو إتكالي على غيره

نفس السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
دائماً وابداً عزة نفسي تكن سيدة الموقف 


لو خيروك بين تلفون عادي او لاسلكي ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*علدي حسب مزاجي

لو خيروك أكل الفواكة أو البقوليات يعي سلطه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الفواكه...
لو خيروك بين تتأمل قوس قزح وترسمهـ ...أو شلال ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*وين عندنا الشلال  قوس قزح وهذا نراهُ على علبة الحليب يالله نرسمه 

السوال لو خيروك بين العد من المائه إلى الواحد أو قراءة الحروف الأبجديه على غيب*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-26-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
جواب ظريف وسؤال ااظرف 

الحروف الابجديه هههه


السؤال نفسه ..
*

----------


## التوبي

*ماحافظ الحروف رغم كل الظروف متى ما طلبت مني يداخلني الخوف

العد أقولها بجد والمدرسه يوم الأحد 

لو خيروك بين تربية الولد أو البنت ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
البنت لانها بتكون هادئه مو مثل الاولاد شياطين 

لو خيروك بين الدين أو الدنيا؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*الدين 

أما الدنيا دناء ولس لها عزه 

لو خيروك الغناء أي تو متش مني وتكون بعيد عن الناس 

أو فقير قريب من الناس ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الغنى غنى النفس ...
الاختيار الثاني :)

نفسه.............~
*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

أحب مجالسة الفقراء 
لو خيروك بين الجنة أو الصلاة فأيهما تختار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يؤ اكييييد الجنه ..والجنه ااساساً ما بتجي الا من الصلااه والعباده ههه 


لو خيروك بين قضاء يوم الاجازه مع الاهل ام الاصدقاء!

*

----------


## التوبي

*هلي طبعاً 

لو خيروك بين ترقية بدون زيادة أو زيادة بدون ترقية ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وشنو فايدة الترقيه بدون زياده؟!!!!


نفسه~
*

----------


## التوبي

*أبعد عن الشر وغني له و الترقيه بدون فهي شر

لو خيروك تشتري فرن للبيت أو غساله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ثنينهم ممهمين ...الغساله مهمه و الفرن ااهم ...

بس بختار الثاني..


لو خيروك بين تشترك بجمعيه أو تأخد قرض ؟! خخ
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشترك بجمعية احسسن لي* 

*لو خيروك بين تروح سوق متجول  او مول كبير ؟*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

سئل الأمير عليه السلام أيهما أحب اليك الجنة أم الصلاة فقال الصلاة لأن فيها رضا ربي والجنة فيها رضا نفسي 
مول كبير اذا كان فيه حاجتي بشرط غض البصر 
لو خيروك بين ان تقتل أحدهم أو يقتلوك فإيهما تختار

----------

ورده محمديه (03-26-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

> سئل الأمير عليه السلام أيهما أحب اليك الجنة أم الصلاة فقال الصلاة لأن فيها رضا ربي والجنة فيها رضا نفسي 
> 
> 
> *
> صدق أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلاام ..
> 
> 
> *
> 
> لو خيروك بين ان تقتل أحدهم أو يقتلوك فإيهما تختار



*
يقتلوني 
...
لو خيروك بين السجن المؤابد أو الققاص~>الله يبعد الشرعن الجميع
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وي الله يبعد عن الجميع ويش هذا السؤال يفجع القلب يا ورده محمديه* 

*ابختار سجن المؤابد بس في قلب احد يحبني  تستهبل البنيه<<*

*لو خيروك بين (( مدير-ه مدرسه او فندق ؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مديرة مدرسه احسن من فندق مااعرف أصله*

*لو خيروك بين عشاء مع عضو بالمنتدى او غذاء مع صديق ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

عشاء مع عضو من المنتدى........ بس على شرط اني لي اختار يكون من العضو  :amuse: 

لو خيروك بين(( ترتيب وتنيسق حديقه او منزل ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

المنزل وزهقنا منه بختار شي جديد الحديقه هع ...

لو خيروك بين عشاء مع ااحد ااعضاء المنتدى من راح تختار\ي؟ <~~ 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أختار شبكة الناصرة صار لي أكثر من أربع سنوات

تعب قلمي في هذا المنتدى وما مر على موضوع من مواضيعي

حتى بكلمة شكــ    ـــراًً


لو خيروك نفس الخيار ويش الجواب ؟؟*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

سؤال محرج 
راح أعزم الأخوات بدون استثناء مع الوالدة وأخواتي وبصراحة ما اشوف مشاركة للشباب من زماان مثل يوم سعيد والفضلي وأويس القرني وابو طارق وغيرهم علشان جدي راح اعزم روحي عندهم ههههه 
في هذه العزومة ترغبون في وجبة فطور ولا وجبة سحور ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ههه شكراً لك أخوي على العزومه...

بالنسبه الى سؤالك فطور لو سحور  ..؟اممممم 
يعني قصدك في شهر رمضان  الله يحينا وياكم اان شاء الله 

بنقول السحور لانه ااخف واريح ..مانبغى نتعب الجماعه ههههه

سؤالي ..لو خيروك بين نوع من انواع الحلا شنو راح تختار\ي؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*اختار الرهش

لو خيروك بين أنواع العصيرات شنهو راح تختار ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
المرتبه الاولى المانجو والثانيه الليمون والباقي كلهم عليهم ااكس 


السؤال نفسه ....؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*طبعاً المانجو و الجواف الطبيعي

لو خيروك بين مشويات الفخم أو مشويات الفرن ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الفحم 

لو خيروك بين السكين او الصحن ؟! 
*

----------


## التوبي

*الصحن

لوخيروك بين العشاء من مطعم أو طبخ البيت ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بالنسبه الى اكل البيت ااحلى بوايد ...بس حلو التغييير 

طبعاً ااختار ااكل البيت :)


نفسه~
*

----------


## التوبي

*البيت يكفي ما رأيت في المطاعم وما قيل لي

لو خيروك بين بيتزا خضار أو لحم ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
خضار 

لو خيروك بين القلب اام العقل ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*العقل ولقد فضلنا بني .....

نفس السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
رغم اان العقل يستجيب لــــــ نداء القلب ...بس بختار العقل 

لو خيروك بين طلاء جدار (لغرفتك\كِ) ...فاآآآآآي الالوان ستختار\ي؟

*

----------


## التوبي

*اللون الأبيض أو السكري

السؤال نفسه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اممممم مادري

لو خيروك بين الاستقرار او الترحال ؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الترحال من بلد الى بلد واشوف البلدان لي ما شفتهم* 

*بعدين افكر في الاستقرار...*


*لو خيروك بين (( مفتاح سياره او مفتاح بيت ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*مفتااح بيت ياليت

لو خيروك فرن الغاز أو فرن كهرباء ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الكهربائي... ماعدا القلي بختار له الغاز 

نفسه~!

*

----------


## التوبي

*الغاز  ألغار أفضل من الكهرباء من حيث السرعه

لو خيروك التلفزيون لو النت ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
النــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت 

لو خيروك بين المنتديات او الفيس بوك؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*المنتديات أوسع مجال لاثبات المهرات و الأبداع و التنوع والتنقل بين الأقسام

وأخذ أراء الأخرين والأحترام بين الاراء والتعبير لذا يكون أفضل

أما الفيس لعرض الصور أي الأستعراض والتعليق بسخريه على الأخرين

في معظم الحالات المشاركات محدودة  أستخدام حجم الخط محدود

عوار راس في عوار راس ولكن إتجاه الموضه للخراب هناك

أعيد السؤال هنا تفسه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
المنتديات 

لو خيروك بين عشاء بوقت متأخر أو بدري؟! 
*

----------


## التوبي

*متأخر ولكن بدري خفايف 

السؤال نفسه  ؟؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بدري لاانه اكثر الاحيان ما اتغداء ...*

*لوخيروك بين (( قطعة ارض او 3 خيول عربيه اصيله ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*قطعة أرض

لو خيروك بين منتدى مزحوم بالاعضاء أو منتدى فيه الأعضاء قليله ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
صحيح دائما نطمح في المزيد 
بس..
قليلين وقلوبهم على بعض خير من كثرهم على قلة فايده 


نفسه ~
*

----------


## التوبي

*الكثير لزيادة التفاعل بين المواضيع والتشجيع

ولكن ربما يكونوا غير متفقين في الطرح 

لو خيروك بين بين الغبار أو الضباب المستمر الذى يعيق حركة المرور؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ثنينهم يعيقو ..بس الضباب ااهون علييينا 
لانه الضباب بيأثر فقط على الا بيطلعو بس الغبار بيضر الكل والجميع 

لو خيروك بين فيس  أو  ؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

:amuse: 



*لو خيروك بين (( الجلوس على المسن مع اعز ناسك ..او الجلوس مع اهلك ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

على حسب 
اعتقد ان فيه افضلية على حسب الظرف 
احيانا يلي في المسن ما اتشوفه الا نادرا 
او في سالفه خطيرة ما تنقال فيس تو فيس 
فالمسن افضل مكان اليها
واحيانا الي جايين الأهل نفس الحكاية ما اتشوفهم زود اووو
اما جلستك عالمسن بدون سالفه طق حنج والجماعة جالسة اعتقد عيب 
الأولى للحضور 
ول هدرت وايد عفر 

اعيد نفس السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعز ناسي ..لانه ااهلي بقدر ااشوفهم كل وقت 

لو خيروك بين شرب الشاي بعد الغدا او البيبسي ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*هــُنا حسب نوع الغداء والأفضل الشاي و إذا كان سماور 

يعني مخذر في براد صين 

لو خيروك بين لف السنبوسه أو ورق العنب ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ثنينهم ااحب اسويهم :)
بس ورق العنب يكون فيه متعه اكثر رغم اان تعبه ااكثر 

لو خيروك بين أن تصحى على تغريد العصافير أو ازعاج السيارات والهرنات برى خخخخ ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*على فكرة قبل أسبوع علق هرن سيارة قبل صلاة الصبح

أزعج الفريق طلعت و لقيت الحريم عند الابواب

يحسبوا صافرة الأندار هههههه

أثارها جالس على السيارة قطو سنور هههه

أحب صوت التغريد

نفس السؤال ؟*؟

----------

ورده محمديه (03-28-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ههههههههه 


...

كل يوم ااصحى على تغريد العصافيير 

لو خيروك بين نوع من انواع الطيور شنو تختار\ي؟!
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تغريد العصافير احلى* 

*لوخيروك تسافر بسياره او طائرة الى مكان بعيد ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*كناري يغرد في الصباح وفي العصاري

نفس السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
طياره اريح ..وايد علينا  تعب السفر هناك خخخ 


لو خيروك بين ركوب طراد او باخرهـ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

كلٌ لغرضه الطراد لصيد و الباخرة مسافرة لكن أحب الحداق



لو خيروك بين الصيد في البر أو البحر ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
البحـــــــــــــــــر

لو خيروك بين تقيم في  بيت مسكون أو تستخرج جني من شخص؟!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*الأثنين عندي عادي  ولكن استخرج الجني مرة وحدة  وأفتك يعني أستريح

نفس السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ثنينهم لالالالا 


لو خيروك بين جمال الروح ام الشكل؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*إذا المراء لم يدنس من اللئوم عرضهِ

كل رداء يرتديه جميلُ

من أقوال الأمام ابو الحسن

نفس السوال ؟؟*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-28-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
احسنتم ...
جمااااااااال الروح 


لو خيروك بين المصافحه ااثناء السلاام أو الاكتفى بنطق السلاام فقط؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*على الميل الأولى و الف ميل الثانيه حسب تعاليم الشريعه السمحاء

نفس السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
المصافحه 

لو خيروك تربية اابنائك بنفس الطريقه التي تربيت عليها أو بصوره مختلفه ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*الأفضل و الأفضل ولكن حسب الأعراف والتقاليد الأسلاميه والمذهبيه

ولكن مع مواكبت العصر الحاضر

للهرب من سوال جديد نفس السوال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بطريقتي الخاصه  اكيييييييد ...


لوخيروك بين ( الخياطه او الرسم ...

----------


## التوبي

*الرسم هواتي القديمه قبل الشعر ولا زلتُ أخربش بها

لو خيروك بين إن تخصص في الزخرف الاسلامة أو الخط العربي ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
امممممممم 

الزخارف 
نفسه~
*

----------


## التوبي

ا*لخط العربي 

لو خيروك بين  المأكولات البحريه أو البريه ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بحريه 

لو خيروك بين ...تتعامل مع الشخص لمعصب بالسكوت أو الاخد والعطاء ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

سطرين حكي الأفضل الأخد والعطا نتعامل كالأصدقا حتى المعصب يرضى


نفس السوال ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تتفاوت بين مرهـ ومرهـ والمزاج له دور بعد.... >بس حاليا السكوووووووت 

لو خيروك أنك تتعترف بـــ سر يخصك\كِ,,  من تأمن عليه من الاعضاء؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

شبكة الناصرة لا نه المدير العام 

نفس السوال ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اممممممم ...

دمعة طفله يتيمه ..بحكم اانها اااقرب عضوه وصديقه عرفتها من هنا :)

لو خيروك  انك تشترك في برنامج من الا يعرضوهم على mbc اي برنامج بتختار\ي؟!
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ولا واحد  :weird: 

نفس السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*حضي ويش أشوف في هذي القناة أهمّل قنوات المواليه وأشاهد قناة مامبا شي 

أخلي السوال على ما هو عليه يعني نفسه ؟؟


 .. مع أحترامي لوجة نظر كل عضو على راسي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ولا واحد بعد  ...

........

لوخيروك بين (( البيع في محل العطور او الزهور وورد ..؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بصراحه المحلين أحبهم ومحتواهم حلو ولطيف* 
*بإختار العطوور* 
*والورد آهداء من الحبايب ^ـ^*

*نفس السؤال ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أختار بيع الزهور  لان النظر للورد رحمة للنظر

لو خيروك بين عمل تقطيع بصل أو تقشير ربيان ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تقطيع البصل ...>وظيفه يوميه ليل ونهار وواحنا نقطعهـ 

لو خيروك بين مروحه لو مكيف بفصل الربيع (يعني مثل هالفتره)؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*اختار المروحه  

يبقى السؤال ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اغلب شي بدونهم ثنينهم ...احيانا وقت النوم بس اشغله(التكيف)

لو خيروك بين تقاوم مثلجات في عززز الحر والرطوبه ...او تقاوم المشروبات الساخنه بعز البرد؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*لعن الله يزيد ما أقدر أقاوم المثلجات يعني أحتاج المياه الباردة

الساخن ربما لا أحتاج له

لو خيروك بين شرب الحليب البارد أو اللبن  ؟؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللبن ..*

*نفسس السؤال ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أنا أحب الحليب البارد 

لو خيروك عندما تذهب إلى الطبيب تذهب مع زميل يعني مرافق معك أو وحدك ولماذا ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
فيني صفه مااحب اروح المستشفى الا بالشديد القوووووي ..
واذا باروح اافضل اامي تكون معاي  خخخ 

نفسه~
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد مع احد ما احب اروح لحالي

لو خيرت بين القراءة او الكتابة؟

----------


## التوبي

*الكتابه طبعاً

يبقى السؤال  ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
القراءة 

لو خيروك بين مشاهدة عالم الحيوان ...او عالم النباتات 
*

----------


## التوبي

*التو قدر يغني الاثنين

نفس السوال أريح لب ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ثنينهم ما ااحبهم ...بس بختار النبات 

لو خيروك بين شمعه او ورده ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*الشمعه تضيى وربما تحرك وتذوب

الوردة تبقى وردة حتى بعد الدبول يعني الوووردة

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ورده 

لو خيروك بين الموز او اللوز ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*الموز أختار ولا أحتار

لوخيروك بين السمن أو العسل ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

العسل...

ذهب او اكسسوار؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*الذهب تركه صعب من أجله كل هذا التعب

يبقى السوال ؟*؟

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اختار الذهب ينفع وقت الحاجه ..*

*لو خيروك بين صندوق صدقات وبين صندوق بناء حسينيات ؟؟؟*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

كلا الصندوقين مسؤولية لكن اختار صندوق بناء حسينيات 
لو خيروك بين الزواج بالطريقة الحديثة أو التقليدية ايهما تختار \ تختاري

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تقليديه 

نفسه....!
*

----------


## التوبي

*أختار التقليدي أحب العادات والتقاليد القديمه والتي مازلنا نتمسك بها

لو خيروك بين شراء المنتوجات المحلية أو المستوردة  ؟؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

المستورده 

لو خيروك بين النوم وبين العباده ؟

----------


## التوبي

*باب العبادة مفتوح ولكننا نحتار
دائماً النوم وللمجاملة سوف نقول العبادة
السؤال لو خيروق 
بين النوم أو الجلوس مع شخص طالما أنتظرت لقاهُ ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الجلوس طبعا

لو خيروك بين شراء منزل جاهز أو بناء منزل جديد ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*المنزل الجاهز أريح للبال و توفير للوقت
وتجنب صداع الرأس أشتر و أسكن
البناء عمل البيت على كيف الشخص وذوقه
يعنـي كما تتخيل يكون بيتك
ولكن أكره مشاكل البناء يعني البيت الجاهز

يبقى السؤال لمعرفة الآراء من الزملاء ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مو كل جاهز يكون اللي يروق لي...

ولا كل بيت راح ابنيه .. راح يخليني رايقة.. اضل في بيتي احسن..

نفس السؤال

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بناء منزل عشان تفصيل البيت من المذخل الى نهايه ذوقي .,.


........

لوخيروك بين (( زيارة الاهل وصلة الرحم يوم الجمعه او قراءة دعاء في حسينيه ..؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اروح اقرا دعاء هواي ارحم..<< ما تحب تشوف الناس خاصة اللي تعرفهم.. مع اني في كل جمعة في بيت اهلي..

وظيفة صباحية او مسائية؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

صباحيه 

لو خيروك بين الباونتي او فليك؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

مالي غنى عنه البو  نتي


يبقى السؤال ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اممم..الحين الباونتي ...بس بصفه عامه فليك 

لو خيروك بين سنكرس او مارس؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*في مارس يقولو مولدي  يعني النجم نجم الجدي

أحب المارس

نخلي السؤال حتى أرى شنهو الجواب ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  سنكرس 


لو خيروك بين كت كات أو جلكسي؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

*أكين تو متش كوتشن إن ذس سبجكت أول ذس سويت 

أختار الكتكات 

يبقى السوال ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

كت كات 

لو خيروك بين القهوه التركيه او الفرنسيه ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*تركش كوفي

لو خيروك بين الكعك و الكنار ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ابغى كعك 

نفسه~
*

----------


## التوبي

*الكنار لانه فيه عدة انواع 

لو خيروك بين الركوب في سيارة امريكية او جابانية ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مادري  مافهم بهالشغلاات ...

نفسه...

*

----------


## التوبي

*الأمركية 

لو خيروك بين أجهزة الكهرباء تعمل على 110 أو 220 ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

110 

لو خيروك بين النافده او الباب!!!


*

----------


## التوبي

أوقف على الأعتاب تم أدق الباب 

تذكرت فعلة الأصحاب

حين خرجت من دون جلباب

لعنهم الله إلى يوم الحساب

يبقى السؤال  ؟؟

----------

ورده محمديه (04-02-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الباب...

لو خيروك بين تصور عدد هائل من الصور بكميره عاديه..
أو تكتفي تصور كم صوره في الاستيديو؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*النتويع في الأماكن مطلوب في الطبيعه

بيقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اكتفي بكم صوره في الاستديو....

لوخيروك بين (( تعلم فن التصوير اوفن الرسم ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أطور موهبتي يعني الرسم 


يبقي السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

التصوير 

لو خيروك بين طاوله من الزجاج أو الخشب ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*زجاج

لو خيروك بين شاشه مسطحه أو شاشه عاديه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مسطحه 

لو خيروك بين لابتوب جديد اي نوع تختار\ي وشنو لونه؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*النوع  توشيبا  واللون أسود

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ههههه نفس الا اابغاهـ


لو خيروك بين لبن مثلج او فيمتو مثلج ~~> (صبعبلي) خخخ ؟!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*امممممممم ما ادري اي نوعيها بس افضل شي     واللون  الاسود زهقنا منه  افضل ابيض احب الابيض وااااااايد* 
*وعشان كذه حتى الابتوب ابغاه يكون ابيض ...*

----------


## التوبي

*لوزي حساسه 

لو خيروك بين مشاهدة فلم أجنبي أو فلم عربي تاريخي ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يوووووووووه صاير الكل يرد في نفس الوقت!!!!!!*

*انسحاب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  لو خيروك بين مشاهدة فلم أجنبي أو فلم عربي تاريخي ؟؟

ويلي ثنينهم ماا اقدر عليهم ولا ااتحمل اشاهدهم 

نفسه ؟!
*


*


*

----------


## التوبي

*تاريخي عربي 

لو خيروك بين مشاهدة الشمس عند الشروق أو الغروب ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

احب ااشاهد الشمس في كلتا الحالتين 
تشرق بأمل وحلم جديد وتغرب باحزاني والامي واهاتي..

نفسه~
*

----------


## التوبي

*شروق الشمس ظهور أمل و إستبشار بيوم جديد

الغروب وداع يوم وأنتها يوم من العمر

الاول اجمل

لو خيروك تكون المشاهدة على ساحل البحر أو على مرتفع في الصحراء ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  البحر 
نفسه ...........!

*

----------


## التوبي

*البحر أشاهد نور الشمس و نور أرتسام الشمس على سطح الماء

لو خيروك بين الجلوس تحت ظل شجرة أو الجلوس تحت مظله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اكيييييييييد شجره مافيه ااحلى من كدا 

لو خيروك بين بركه مفتوحه بالكامل  او مغلقه؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*مفتو       حه   مغطاه ممم  على حسب الوقت  الفصل في فصول السنه 

الاقرب مكشوفه 

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مكشوفه 

لو خيروك بين تتبع الموضات بشتى انواعها ...او ترضي نفسك و تلبس بذوقك؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*مالي وعوار الراس  و ضيق الانفاس

الذوق وبس 

السؤال لو يبقى تمام  يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  اكره شي ااسمه موضات ...اافضل اللبس بذوقي طبعاً

لو خيروك بين تسهر\ي   مع ااختك او ااخوك ؟!!! ههههه

*

----------


## التوبي

*هههه
بدون سبب خليهم يولون الاخ و الاخت أنا ما أستغني عن النوم

السؤال أي يوم تحس فيه براحه نفسيه الخميس أو الجمعه  ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الخميس ..ام الجمعه ااستغفر الله ما اادري ليش ااحسه ثقيل نوعا ما ...الظاهر لانه ليلة السبت لاعبه دورها هههه


نفسه~
*

----------


## التوبي

*المفروض عصرية الاربعاء .. لكن من بعدها يوم الخمس

لو خيروك بإن تغيب يوم عن المدرسه من أيام الأسبوع ماذا تختار ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  السبت لانه ثقيل دم واذا تخلصت منه عشت باقي الاسبوع بسلاام هههه

نفسه~

*

----------


## التوبي

*في منتصف الأسبوع يعني الأثنين

لو خيروك تضرب شخص 100 جلدة ويخلى سراحه

أو تمتنع ويبقى ذلك الشخص في السجن ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  اضربه حتى لو عورني قلبي عليه ولا ااتركه مرمي بالسجن 

نفسه~
*

----------


## التوبي

*نعم أقوم بضربه و أزيدهُ يستاهل
ولا يبقى بيعد عن أهله ساعه واحدة
لو خيروك بين نصرة الباطل وتعيش في رغد الحياة
أو ترفض و تعيش في ذل الحياة ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  الحق وما اادراك ما الحق ...


لو خيروك بين تكون محامي\ــهـ أو تكون\ـــي حاكم \ـــه ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*الظلم تيربع هنا وهناك كلتيهما 

ولكن ربما المحامه تكون أخفُ ظلماً

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  المحاكمه حتى ااعفي عن كل الناس ههه 

لو خيروك بين الحياه بالحب او بدونه؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*العفو قلت العفو

يالعضو والله كفو

جاز لي التعقيب منك

وعلى الباقي شرفو

مافهمت السوال بين الحاكم والمحامي

2- الحياة اساسها الحب كملح الطعام كالدبس في اللقيمات ما مات اللقيمات

يبقى السوال لمن يمر هنا ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  الحاكم ااقصد به الا يوقف قدامه المحامي’’’عفر اسمه قاضي مو حاكم  هههههههه 


........
بالحـــــــــــــب لكن مو اي حب!

’’’لو خيروك بين شامه على الخد أو الرقبه؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

*الله يرحمك يا يوبــا 

الخلد أو الرقبـــــا

أختار يا لله وخطبــه

أنقول يالله الرقبــه

يبقى السوال ما نشطبــه  ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  مشكله في الوجه ..في الرقبه ااهون 

لو خيروك بين العدسات او النظاره؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*في الوجه دليل على الوفاء بالعهد

صرت حكيم لغوي كتير أووي هههه

الله مبعدنا عنهن تنتيناهم لكن النظارات يحكوا الصراحه

والعدسات غش في السلعة يعني تجميل غير حقيقي

يبقى لمن لا يرضى او يرضى نرى ربنا معارضه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 مثل ما قلتو الله يبعدهم عنا ثنتينهم 
بس ااذا ااضطر الامر بختار عدسات رغم ااني ااخاف من دي الحاجات 


لو خيروك بين بقلاوه او تشيز كيك ؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*كل الغلاوة في البقلاوة
أحلى حتى من الحلاوة
خصوص إذا فيها طراوة
يبقى ليرقى وربما الجوب أنقى ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  بقلااوهـ

لو خيروك ...
بفطور شنو تحب\ـــــــي  تأكل\ـــــي ؟!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ولا شي فقط فنجان قهوه تركيه ..*

----------


## التوبي

*وين السوال 

الفطور خبز تنور جميل على إشراقة النور

مع كاس حلبيب بالكفي  مع شويه عسل مع شوية جبن 

مع شوية جام مع شوية كيمر مع شوية بيض

وقليل من البتر  فطور خفيف

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  ولاشي ااكتفي بكوب شاي ...


لو كانو عازمينك على عشاء وخيروك اي نوع من الاصناف تحب\ــي تاكل\ـــي؟! شنو تختار\ي؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*أحتار و احتار علموني كيف اختار

يمكن اختار سندوشه على بصل و خيار

الان العزومه ممنوعه من الاعذار

اخاف من التحقيق عن ماجرى وصار

يبقى السوال لا ما اغيره هذا محال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بشاميل 


لو كانو عازمينك على غداء وخيروك شنو تحب\ـي تاكل\ـي ؟ شنو تختار\ـي؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بخاري ...*

*بو خيروك  غداء في البر او البحر ...*

----------


## التوبي

*لو خيروني في غذاء

أهب وما ألبس حداء

أخلي التواض مبدئي

وغيض كل أهل العداء

أختار البحر حتى أنظر زرقت الماء 

باخلي السوال علشان لي أجي بعدي إجاوب عليه ؟؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أختار البر عشان نكون على راحتنا موزي البحر زحمه ناس رايحه وناس جايه* 

*لوخيروك بين البيتزا.... ورق العنب ؟؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

بيزا 


لو خيروك بين الذهاب لسوريا و الذهاب لإيران ..؟

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اروح سوريه وبعدين اروح ايران

لو خيروك بين الجنة والنار
اكيييييييييييييييييد الكل حيقول الجنة ولكن كيف نحصل على الجنة؟؟؟؟
لو خيروك بين الذهاب في رحلة الى البر وغدا لو ختمة سورة ياسين في حسينية*

----------


## همسة ألم

الختمه 


لو خيروووك بيين 
البر او السفر للقمر

----------


## التوبي

*أختار الذهاب إلى إيران وذلك لزيارة ضامن الجنان

والاطلاع على ثقفات الامم الغير عربيه

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

آختارني القدر للذهاب لسوريا 
إذا لسوريا



إذا خيروك بين تقبل رآس آمك وتقبل رآس آباك

----------


## التوبي

*بر أمك ثلاث يعني الأم


يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

وآيضا لآقبل آجفان اعينها وآقدمها الطاهره 

لو خيروك 
بين آخوك وبين آختك

----------


## التوبي

*الاخت وما أدراك ما الاخت

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

محير ... 
لذا آترك للأقدار آن تحدد 



طيب


لو خيروووك بين 
سوا وبين موبايلي

----------


## التوبي

*موبايلي 

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

سوا 

لو خيروك بين نهر من شوق وبين حلم مذبوح

----------


## التوبي

*نهر من الماء  من ويش الشوك لا الشوق الشوق

لوخيروك بين صيد السمك أو صيد الأرانب ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

هههههه
إي 
نهر من شوق مو من شوك 




آختار السسمك



لو خيروك بين 

اللعب مع الاطفال وبين مناقشه الكبار

----------


## التوبي

*النقاش مع الكبار إستفادة ودرايه ودراسه كسب الخبرة 

وأكتساب المعرفه والثقافه ومعرفة التحدث ووو

بيقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

لحول كله ويبفى السسؤآل  :toung: 

آختار المنآقسه 
ففيها متعه 



طيب
لو خيروك بين آلآجازه وبين الدراسه

----------


## التوبي

*الاجازة وعدم الدراسة

لو خيروك السفر في الفترة الصباحيه أو المسائيه*

----------


## همسة ألم

الصبآحيه .. 
لو خيروك بين 
الآمل و والالم

----------


## التوبي

*الامل وحسن العمل

لو خيروك بين الاقتراض من شخص ثرثاري

 أو الأقتراض من شخص ما عندة ثقه في أحد ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

الثرثاري 

لو خيروك بين 
الورد الاحمر المخملي والورد الابيض

----------


## التوبي

*الثنتين وردة ولكن اللون الاحمر يحكي الجمال و الابيض يحكي الصفاء

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

البياض له نقآئه 


والاحمر له سحره 



لو خيروك بين

البكاء وبين الضحك

----------


## التوبي

*ربما يقال البكاء

 للمرءة ولكن أختار البكاءالان النبي يعقوب بكاء  وغيره من الانبياء

الضحك صفة مدمومه في كثير من المواضع

يبقى السوال رغم اني اعرف الاجابه ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

طبعا البكااااء...<<ما تعرف غير<< امزح

بس ما احد يمثل بكى.. بعكس الضحك.. ببساطة يصطنع..

سـ: تقرا .. ام تكتب؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*أنا بالنسبه لي أكتب أكثر من أقرا


يقال يسهل تمثيل البكاء عند النساء
مو أنا لي أقول هل هذا معقول
السوال لو طلب منك تمثل البكاء أو الضحك ؟؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تمثيل...

اثنينهم يصير... بس امثل بكاء<< لاني بصيح من قلب..

نفس السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ما ااتخيل نفسي ااتصطنع البكاء!!  ولا حتى اابكي قدام ااحد حتى لو كان من جد !

اما الضحك مافيه ااسهل منه ..نضحك على الفاضي والمليان وعلى الا  يسوو والا ما يسوى>خلنا نضحك قبل لا الدنيا تضحك علينا 


لو خيروك بين تشاهد هايدي او فلونه هههه ؟!
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هههه

ولا واحد... امبيه طالعت هايدي .. بدل لوسي.. وي بنتي..

حناء.. او خضاب؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 حناء

نفسه~

*

----------


## التوبي

*حيره هذي الغة ماهي معروفة في الديرة
محتار ويش أختار 

ما فاهم والله ليه كذا*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اني ما احب لا الحنا ولا الخضاب
بس لوخيروك
تلبس العباية الكتفاي الغير مزركشة ومسكره الواسعة أو 
عباية الرأس المفتوحة والضيقة والمزركشه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

فنتينهم لالالالا 

غير عباية الراس المحتشمه ما ااختار شي 


لو خيروك بين الشعر الطويل لو القصير؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*جاوبت مثله أنـا
يمكن مو موجهه لنا 
أحط رايّ وأنركه لغـيرنا
أقول القصير لو طبيعي أقول يصير
بس يقصه يجاري الموضة ذا عندي عسير
هنا أقول يبقى السوال
ربما غير يجاوب باختصار ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الطويل ااجمل 

لو خيروك بين محاشي كوسا أو بطاطس!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*حلات البطاطس مقلي المحاشي الكوسا و نحلي بالبسبوسا

لو خيروك بين الكبسه أو المشخول ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
امممم ااذا ااني الا ااطبخه اافضل المشخول بس لو باكله على الجاهز كبسه 

نفسه~
*

----------


## التوبي

ا*لمشخول  علاج عن مرض المشغول

الجواب لا للمنقول

لو خيروك  تغطيت العينين مدة شهر أو عدم الكلام مدة شهرين ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يادافع البلاااااء ...ااربط لساني هون عفر ’’ولا ااغمض عيوني !

نفسه~
*

----------


## التوبي

*صحيح اللسان و لا العيون

أغلاق العيو يسبب الجنون

لو خيروك بين تكوني مخدومه أو خادمه بين أهلك ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
خادم القوم سيدهم ...

لو خيروك بين تأكل من عرق جبينك او غيرك يشقى ويكدح وانت \ـــي تأكلي بالجاهز ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

الأكل من الجبين

هذا أمر من الرب المعين كدحناهُ من سنين

ما زلنا على السراط المستقيم

والجزاء هناك في يوم الدين

يبقى كماهو ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الاولى طبعا..

لو خييروك بين تفرغ\ــي نفسك ليلة الجمعه الى جمعة الاصدقاء والاهل أو التقرب لله من دعاء وزياره وذكر؟! 
*

----------


## التوبي

*كلٌ لهُ وقت زرنا و دعونا وبعد الملل للبيت عودنا

لو خيروك بين العمل مع من تعرف أو مع من لا تعرف ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مع الا ااعرفهم لاني خيوفه او مو ااجتماعيه مااعتقد ااطلع للمجتمع الخارجي بوحدي :$

نفسه~
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

على حسب اذا اللي اعرف مابرتاح وياه افضل مع من لا اعرف... لان ساعات احب الانفراد..

قلبك ام كرامتك؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*نفس المستوى 

لو خيروك بين غداء جماعي او غذاء فردي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

فردي...

الصمت ام الكلام؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*الصمت إذا كان الكلام من فضه فالسكوت ذهب

لو خيروك بين أكل الجراد أو شرب البيض ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

سؤال غير شكل 
لا هذا ولا   داك 

نفسسسسه~

----------


## التوبي

*أشوي الجراد ياسلام أكله شهيه

لو خيروك بين تاكل ما يعدل وجبتين في وجبه واحدة

 أو تجوّع لفترة وجبتين دون أكل ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

الثانيه ..

نفسه~

----------


## التوبي

*المطلوب أعمل رجيم بعني الثانيه

لو خيروك بين تجلس مع ثرثاري ساعتين أو مع أغتم أربع ساعات ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

الاغتم ..على الرغم اانه بيكسر خاطري 

لاني ما اتحمل ااجلس بمكان فيه ناس ثرثارين 

لو خيروك بين حاسة الذوق او الشم ؟!

----------


## التوبي

*أختار الذوق و ما أدراك ما الذوق

بيقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

الذوق طبعاً

لو خيروك بين تسوي (تطبخ\ـي لجماعه)عزومة غذاء لو فطور ؟!

----------


## التوبي

*كل مناسبه أطبخ 30 كيلو  رز برياني عادي عشاء

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-08-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشاء الله ..

بعدي ما ااوصل الى ربع هالمستوى هههه بس بختار الغداء

لو خيروك بين الباستا او الباشميل؟!

----------


## التوبي

*البشميل مع الجبن 

لو خيروك بين كاس عصير بمبر أو كاس عصير ريحان ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

هههههه ثنينهم لالا 

نفسه؟!

----------


## التوبي

*لو خيروك بين النوم قرب سجن يسمع أصوات صراخ السجناء

 أو النوم قرب مستشفي  يسمع أصوات صراخ المرضي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ويييي في الحالتين بيتقطع قلبي عليهم بس بختار المستشفى المرضى اهون عليي من المساجين

...نفسه>اطالب بالجواب على السؤالين االسابقين!!!

----------


## التوبي

*عادي أشرب عصير البمبر لاني أكل البمبر

2 قرب المستشفى لاني سبق و أن رافقتُ مريض 

والسوال هو لو خيروك لو أثناء الأختبار مسكوك مع زميلك

تنقل منه أو تيقل منك وخيروك  بين وحد ينجح والاخر يرسب ماذا تختار ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بما ااني عمري ما رفعت عيوني من ورقة الاختبار !
فبتكون هي الا غاشه مني> بتبرا منها حزتها  جزاها ترسب  ههههه> لحظه اانانيه وحب الذات 

نفسه~
*

----------


## التوبي

*إذا كان يستحق التضحيه

يستاهل حتى وإن لم أمشي في هذا الدرب

السوال لو خيروك تمشي على الأسفلت

حافي القدمين في أحر يوم الصيف

أو تبات في السطح بدون غطاء في أبرد

ليله في الشتاء ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الثاني..لاني عادي ااسويها 

لو خيروك بين الكمبيوتر المكتبي او الابتوب؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنا أبي المكتبي

لو خيروك بين رئيسة مشغل أو مسؤلة أكوافير ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اممممممم !
الثانيه

لو خيروك بين كادر\هـ أو مزور\هـ تبع الحمله!
*

----------


## التوبي

*الأثنين عادي الحمد الله صوت 

كادر خبرات مكتسبه

ممم ولكن الثانيه أفضــل  

لوخيروك تضع الرز في الصحون أو تضع الأدام ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الرز ...
نفسه~

*

----------


## التوبي

*كذالك الجواب

لو خيروك بين أن ترسل طعام لجارك في صحون سفري أو صحون تسترجع ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههههههههه سفري عفر ااحسن  لهم ..لانه فيه ناس يستثقلو شوي لما يكون صحن من البيت ..ويحاتوو وش يرجعو فيهم! هع*


*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*صحيح و الله ساتر على عبادة

لو خيروق بين زيارة الخال أو العم ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* انتينهم  اكيييييييد ...

لو خيروك بين (( توزيع بطاقات زواج او كروت اعلانات؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لا زواج مااعرف عفر ااستحي ااعزم الناسات ...
بختار ااعلانات ااوزعهم وواني ساكته اابرك ليي  :embarrest: 



نفسه ~

----------


## التوبي

*إذا كان الكروت تخص غيري لا مشكله

لو خيروك بين تغطي بطل دكتور في عيادة أو بدل أخصائي مختبر ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ثنينهم لا... رحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*أغطي المختبر وأقو كل الأجهزة عطلانه
وكل التحاليل أحضروها غداً ههههه

السوال لو خيروك تعد حب رمانه أو تعد حب بوبيه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اعد... ما احب الرياضيات.. بعد ايام عمري...

جديا.. يمكن الرمان..

لو خيروك بين حلم تتمناه من الطفولة واخر حلم يقظة.. واحدهما فقط يحققونه... ما تختار؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*حلم اليقظه طبعاً بس من يحققه

لو خيروك بين الموت في النهار أو في الليل ؟؟
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

في الليل .. وخلهم يدفنوني بالليل بعد..

اصلا من بيكتشف اني متت كبل ما تطلع الشمس!!!

ان تحتفظ بمن تحب.. ام تحتفظ بذكراه فقط؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

احتفظ بمن ااحب ...

لو خيروك بين تسوي ساقو لو هريس ؟! هههه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عادي وردة..

اسويهم اثنينهم...

في حالة العضب والحزن.. البكاااء او الصراخ؟؟.

----------


## التوبي

*الصمت والتريث أفضل

لو خيروك بين العمل في شفت أول ليل أو شفت أخر ليل ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بالنسبه ليي ثنينهم لا ...*

*بس بالنسبه لغيري ااقول ااخر ليل ااحسن لانه ااول ليل  خساره يضيع العصر والليل* 

*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*أختار أخر ليل 

لو خيروك بين أكل الربيان قبل الطبيخ أو الكبدة قبل الطبخ  ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وييي غربال يغربل بليس ..فنينهم لالالالالا*

*نفسه بنشوف الجواب!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*مجبور أختار لاني من وضع السوال

الكبد .....ه اه وي

لو خيروك بين تاكل مع شخص فيه مخاطه على فمه

 أو شخص ياكل شوي و يقدف ثم يرجع أوصل الأكل ؟؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اثنينهم لا*
*اطل جوعانه ولا اكل شي الوعو جبدي* 

*اطل نفس السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*ألس قناع واجلس مع ابومخطه واتغدى عدل

لوحيروك  بين تنام بدري و تصحي بدري

 او تنام متاخر و تصحى متاخر ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انام بدري وصحى بدري ...*


*لوخيروك بين (( لبس النتوره او البنطلون بنسبه الى البنات ..*

*او لبس الثوب او البنطلون بنسبه الى الرجال ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*البنات أتحفظ عن

أما الرجال أقول الثوب يظهر شخصية الرجل وشياكته وكشخته

يبقى السوال لربما يحل الشطر الثاني منهُ ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بنطلون ..مااتخيل نفسي بتنوره هههههههه*
*وبالنسبه الى الرجال الثوب اافضل والبنطلون للشباب*

*لو خيروك بين رز لين او خشن ههههه؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*أحتاج مترجم لفهم السوال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*واضح السؤال ..*
*خلاص بغيره*
*لو خيروك بين سن توب أو سن كولا؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*أممم كاب رز لين أوخشن ما توقعت ذي السوال حسبته رزلين e

النفري لا ذا ولا ذاك بتوين وسط 

2 السانتوب لانه فيه طعم الحموضه

يبقى 2 كوتش تو كدر فور أنسر ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نفس الجوابين* 


*...*
*لو خيروك بين برياني دجاج أو برياني لحم؟!*

----------


## التوبي

برياني اللحم بكرة فيه نذر وطبخ 


لو خيروك في تبني يتيم  تختار تبني  ولد أو بنت ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

بنوته,,
لو خيروك بين جوال بدون رصيد ااو كمبيوتر بدون انترنت؟!

----------


## التوبي

أختار كمبيوتر بدون

حتى أشغل ذي العيون

لا أعصي رب السما 

إذا بــدا لي الفـتـون

يبقى السؤال ؟؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اكيدات كمبيوتر...

لو خيروك بين ايفون .. & ... ايباد؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*لم أتوصل ولكن الأيباد

أخلي السوال على ما هو ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الايباد...*

*لو خيروك بين تتنازل كل مره لمن جرحك وتكلمه وتبدا بالصلح او تترك له المباردهـ بالصلح؟!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*راح اتنازل لكن على حسب نوع الجرح ..*


*لوخيروك (( غرفه بوحدك او يكون معك شخص؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ااصبتي وتر حساس :(
بوحدي ااتمنى بس خلاص مافي الامل!


نفسه~

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ههه

الوحدة راحة...

بس ماكو الحين راحت ايامي لوحدي من زمان..

طبخ او نزهة ... في يوم ماطر جميل كاليوم؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

الثاني ..

نفسهـ~

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نفس شي الجواب الثاني ..*


*لو خيروك بين (( نزهة في قارب او منطاد؟*

----------


## التوبي

*قرب أخاف من النطاد

لاني ما أنا معتاد

لو خيروك بين فطور نواشف أو كبدة و مفروم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نواشف...*
*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*أيام و أيام  أشكل من فطور الصيام  

لو خيروك بين أكل الرطب و العنب ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"ثنينهم بس الحين خاطري رطب*

*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*المثل أكل العنب حبه حبه 

ولكن الرطب ذو فائدة غذائيه إذاً أختار الرطب كذالك

و خيروك بين تكون قارىء حسيني أو قارىء أناشيد أسلاميه في مناسبات ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اممم اثنينهم .. احس صوتي يساعد لكن بصراحه ماعندي الجراءه ...*



*لوخيروك بين(( تنطيف بركة سباحه او تنطيف مزرعه ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*ههه على حجمها المزرعة  

و إلأ البركه سهله على السباح مثل ي

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تنطيف بركه ...*


*لو خيروك بين (( علبة بخور او علبة عطر ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*مر و مر و مر هذا السوال

على حسب أفضل البخور

و أترك العطور

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*والله من كثر ما خلصت الاسئله يحتار الوحد ويش يقول ويسئل ...


نفس الجواب البخوووووووور ...



لوخيروك بين (( حل كلماته متاقطه او فك رموز ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فك رموز...لاني الكلمات المتقاطعه مااعرف ليها ااصلاا هع ولا عمري فكرت ااجرب اللعبها*


*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*ما عندي الذكاء للرموز حتى الكلمات 

أكتب خربوشه أفضل أو الأولى يمكن أسهل

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

فك الرموز...

لو خيروك بين (( تاليف قصه صغيره الى الاطفال او روايه

----------


## التوبي

*ربما أستطيع على الأثنين و لكن الأسهل للأطفال

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قصه للاطفال ...*

*لو خيروك بين حضور مجلس الى الملاا سعيد المعاتيق ..او الشيخ مصطفى الموسى؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*الثاني أختار

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ثنينهم ..بس يمكن خاطري الان في الملاا سعيد..*


*لو خيروك بين الاستماع لمحاضرة عبد الحميد المهاجر..او السيد محمد الصافي؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*الصافي يعطي الموضوع وافي

وما يخلي شي خافي

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الصافي كمان* 


*لو خيروك بين تستمع الى باسم الكربلائي عزاء او مولد؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*باسم أبدع في الحزن 

يخلي لي ما يون يون

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الجواب نفسه ..*

*لو خيروك بين عصير ليمون او ليمون بالنعناع ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*عصير شنهو نعناع ما جربت ولكن ما أحب الحمضيات

أحب اليمون العماني يعني شاي ليمون

يبقى السوال ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ليمون بالنعناع ...يالذيذ يارايق*


*لو خيروك بين قراءة قصة احد الانبياء أو معاجز الى احد الائمه (ع)؟*

----------


## التوبي

*معجزة الاحد الائمه 

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احب ااقراء معاجز ..*

*لو خيروك بين تثقف ثقافه عامه ااو دينيه؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*العام يفيد طول العام ويشمل الدين

يبقى السوال ؟؟

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ثقافه عامه*

*لوخيروك بين(( قلم فضي او قلم أسود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خلي القلم الى ااهله..تدخل السنه وتطلع سنه وواني ما اامسك قلم هع ..*

*بختار الاسود وبعطيك وياهـ*


*لو خيروك بين حضور موكب عزاء او حضور ماتم والاستماع الى الخطيب الحسيني ..بيوم الوفاه؟!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تسلمي ورده على الهداء كلك ذووووووق* 
* .........*

*حضور ماتم* 

*.........*


*لو خيروك بين (( تقول الحقيقه وان كانت تجرح او الصمت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الصمت رفيق دربي ...*

*نفسه~!*

----------


## التوبي

*إذا كان الكلام من فضه الصمت من ألماس

لو خيروك بين الذهاب لوليمه زواج

 أو الذهاب لحضور مأتم على الزهراء وعشاء*

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

أحاول ان اذهب للاثنين
لو خيروك بين السفر او البقاء

----------


## التوبي

*السفر لمن على الرمضاء أعتفر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سيد    وين السؤال.؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*نفكيري في العشاء و توجيب من وترك من والله حاله وزحمه

لو خيروك يكون عشاك في مكان مختصر عن الاخرين يعني ضيف شرف

أو مع المعازيم اللذين حضور يعني الناس العاديين* ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*افضل اكون مع عامة الناس ...*


*لو خيروك بين لبن او روب (زبادي)*

----------


## التوبي

*الزبادي عن عين الحسادي

كلمات من إجتهادي

التأليف سهل وعادي

يبقى السوال ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ثنينهم ما ااحبهم* 


*لو خيروك بين حليب او جبن؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*الحلبيب بس مو اي حلبيب

الطبيعي مع العسل 

يزيل همي والكسل

لو أشربه يمكن أبد

ما كل معاه حتى بصل

و لو يسالوني كان أقول

هذا الذي والله  حصل

بيقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ثنينهم ما ااحبهم* 


*لو خيروك بين الفراوله او التوت*

----------


## التوبي

*التوت لا لانه يوسخ الملابس

الفراوله ما يوسخ لا الفوانيل ولا  السـراو له

إلي ياكل منه  أقول له عليك بالعافيه

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*التوت الفراوله ما ااحبه ..*

*لو خيروك بين بطاطس مقلي او بيض مقلي ههههههه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتين ويش تحبي اجل ورده كل شي ما احبه (( تحبيني عفر مو ؟* 


*وبعدين انتو اسئلتكم كله عن الاكل زهقنا دور اسئله غير ..*

*بطاطس مقلي ..*

*لو خيروك بين (( قلادة ريحان مع ورد محمدي او قلادة ورد روز ...؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا ما ااحبش وبلاها الثقه الزايده 

وثانيا انتي ماتجي الا بوقت اسئلة الاكل ..ااحنا ااسئلتنا كوكتيلات هع 
(اكييييييييد ريحان او ورد محمدي )
...
لو خيروك بين بيتزا خضار ااو بيتزا لحم <<حابه تعاند ههههه*

----------


## التوبي

*اللحم 

لوخيروك  بين دورة حاسوب أو دورة إنجليزي ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حاسب* 

*لو خيروك بين الحب او الصداقه ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*ممم بيني وبين الحب مسافات ولهُ شروط و قوانين

لكن أختار الصداقه ؟؟

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الحب ...يمكن لانه شي جديد والانسان يحب يجرب كل شي!!*

*لو خيروك بين تنزل\ي حفره كلها ثعابين او تدخل\ي قفص الاسد؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*أدخل القبر قبل التعديب أهون لي

لان في الأثنين قساوه وطريق للقبر

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههه من حفره حفره لأخيه وقع فيها ..*
*ياساتر استر ..بدخل الى الاسد لاني مابي استعجل على عمري وادخل قبري برجلي* 




*لو خيروك بين تكونـ\ـي مدرب\ــه في السرك أو تكون\ـي مسئول\ـه عن اطعام الاسد في حديقة الحيوان ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*أختار إطعام الأسد 

ولكن أرمي الأكل من مسافه و أهرب 

يبقى السوال ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههه عجبني الجواب ..جوابي نفسه* 



*لو خيروك بين تتكفل بـــ فقير او يتيم ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*اليتم لحديث الرسول الأكرم أنا وكافل اليتيم ك.........

يعني كفالة اليتيم

لو خيروك تكون سيد أو عامي ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بالتأكييييد بختار سيده(حلم حياتي)عاد اني احلاامي كلها سراب:(*



*نفسه؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*الحمد لله أتمنى أن أصون هذا الشرف بحسن التصرف

لو خيروك فطور من الوجبات القديمه أو الوجبات الحديثة  ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اذا كان الفطور من الوجبات القديمه بيكون ثقيل ودسم ...ااني ااكتفي بشي خفيف يعني بختار الحديثه* 


*نفسه ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

يا سلام على الوجبات القديمه

لقيما بالدبس + عصيدة + خبيصه + هريسه + ساكو + نشى + عفوسه

خنفروش + عقيلي + عروق +مرقوق + برنجوش ( رز بالسكر أو الدبس )

سويا (شعيريه أو بلاليط ) كفى ما ذكرناه

لو خيروك بين سندوش بالبيض المقلي أو المسلوق ؟؟[

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ثنينهم ما ااحبهم ..يهون عليي المقلي ولا المسلوق* 


*نفسه..*

----------


## التوبي

*المقلي قليل الزيت 

لو خيروك بين العصير بالثلج أو العصير المبرد مسبقاً  ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الثاني..*

*لو خيروك  تسافر مع افراد اسرتك..أو مع اصحابك؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*على حسب السفرة إذا كانت دنيه مع الاهل

وإذا كانت نزهــــه و أو علاجيه مع الأصدقاء

و أختار الأولى

بيقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اهلي ثم اهلي ثم اهلي ولا بختار ااحد غيرهم*



*لو خيروك بين تنظر\ـي لشمس بوقت الظهيره لمدة خمس دقائق* 
*او* 
*تركب\ـي درج بدون حاجز(حامي) 300 درجه؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*في ذي الأيام أنا مريض عيوني 

الشمس لا  الدرج شرط ما أطلاع خلفي

يبقي السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اختار الشمس..لاني لو بركب اول درجتين احس اني بتعرقل وباطيح خخخ* 


*لو طلبو منك تمشي ساعتين يومياً ايهما تختار وقت الشروق أو الغروب؟*

----------


## التوبي

*الشروق لان الجسم غني بالحيويه 

الجو يكون بارد و الهواء نقي

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الغروب ..*


*لو خيروك بين ورد روز او ورد محمدي؟*

----------


## التوبي

*وردة المحمديه لانها تحمل أسم سيد البشر 

و هي طبيعيه و محليه غير مستوره

يبقى السوال غلى الوردة ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بالتأكيد الورد المحمدي ...وما ادراك ما المحمدي :)*


*لو خيروك بين أن تقطف ورد ؟! او تزرع ورد؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*تذكر كلام الشاعر
يا زارع الريحان حول خيامنا
لا تزرع الريحان لست مقيــّمُ
أنا أزرع الورد ربما أحصل على من يدعو لي بالمغفرة
يبقي السوال ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ازرع الورد.....*


*لو خيروك بين تروح\ـي الكويت لو قطر؟*

----------


## التوبي

*ليش الكويت أشتري بيت
أو قطر أهرب من الخطر
ناقص أتمنى الموت في صفر
من دون قهر أختار قطر
يبقى السوال ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قطر*

*لو خيروك بين تكثر من الصلاوات او التسبيح؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*خير الأعمال الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد  
بيقى السوال ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد <~~*




*لو خيروك بين تختار ملابس الى مولود\هـ ,,وش تفضل تختار الى بنت او ولد؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*للولد 
بيقى السوال ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كنت بقول الولد بس خلاص غيرت رايي البنت* 




*لو خيروك بين مصاحبة شخص خلوق بس بخيل او شخص بغمي هههه بس كريم ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*الأخلاق  هي كل شي في الأنسان

والكرم كرم الله لا خير في كرم العبد أم كرم الله

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صح لسانك ااخوي وواعتلى شانك* 

*الاخلاق اهم..والكرم كرم الله لا خير في كرم العبد*


*لو خيروك بين مشاهدة فلم رعب بمفردك أو مع مجموعه؟*

----------


## التوبي

*الرعب نحن في الرعب ماذا بقى 

كل يوم ونحنُ نشاهد بمفردنا و مع المجوعة

والعارف لا يعرف

يبقى السوال إذا كان هناك جواب أفضل وبعيد عن ..... ؟؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هو مابقى شي مو رعب في الحياة..

لو خيروك بين مذاكرة لامتحان او حل واجباااااااااااات واجد...<< متراكمة..؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*حل الواجبات لان المذكرة تجعلني نعسان
لو خيروك المشى تحت أشعة الشمس لمدة ساعة
أو تعلق طابوق للدور الثاتي لمدة ساعه
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امشي تحت الشمس*


*نفسه..*

----------


## التوبي

*ألبس طربوش و أمشي تحت الشمس

لو خيروك بين تهدي لصديق أو الصديق يهديك هديه ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

آهدي 
آحب آبقى بعد عمري آثر يذكرهم بي 
وغير من الامور الاخرى .. 


نفس السسسؤال

----------


## التوبي

*أهدي لمن أحب

لو خيروك بين بين العمل المكتبي أو الميداني ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

متى ماتوفر أحداهم فسآكون جآهزه 



لو خيروك بين الشغل المهلك وبين الجلوس بالبيت

----------


## التوبي

*العمل هو الجهاد 

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

المهلك 


طيب


لو خيروك تروح للبحر في الليل او في الصباااح

----------


## التوبي

*البحر في الصباح

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*البحر مع وقت الشروووق يكون ولا احلى* 


*لو خيروك اسكريم فانيلا او شوكليت؟*

----------


## التوبي

*بوضه أوإيس كريم على لبن أبو عصى

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الثاني مااحب الاول* 


*لو خيروك بين شبس ملح وخل او حار ؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

فنيلا 
بس إذا سوري باخذ شكلاته ... 



لو خيروك بين النومه بكوابس مزعجه والسهر

----------


## التوبي

النوم حتى مع الجن النوم

يبقى السوال ؟؟

----------


## همسة ألم

السهر 
مزعج آن تقوم من نومك مفزوع



لو خيروك بين الزعفران وبين النعناع

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النعناع ..*
*بس مو كانكم طنشتو سؤالي !*


*السؤال فوق ما بغيره*

----------


## همسة ألم

آختار الحار


لو خيروك بين 
الباطس المقلي وبين الشوربه

----------


## التوبي

*البطاط المقلي

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ما اارغب لشوربه وايد ..*
*اختار البطاطس المقلي* 



*لو خيروك بين الكنافه او البقلاوه ؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

الكنااافه 
لاني ماازبطها مثل مرت عمي 


طيب


لو خيروك بين الذهاب للمساجد وللحسينيات

----------


## ورده محمديه

*المسجد ااحس يشرح الخاطر ..والواحد يحس فيه بروحانيه ااكثر وخشوع ..*



*نفسه..*

----------


## همسة ألم

الحسينيه لانها اقرب 



لو خيروك بين مشاهده فلم وبين الجلسه بالمنتدى

----------


## ورده محمديه

المنتدى 

لو خيروك بين طلعه  يوم الخميس او الجمعه؟

----------


## التوبي

*مهذا ؟؟؟؟؟

الطلعه الخميس و الجمعه للعباده

نفسه السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الخميس ..*

*لو كنت\ـي متعرف\ـه على شخص جديد\هـ وش تفضل أنت تبدأ بزيارته\ـا أو هي\هو الا يزورك قبل؟*

----------


## التوبي

*خيركم من يبداء بالسلام

يبقى السوال ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ااني اافضل ااعزمهم عندي قبل ...لاني ااحب الناسات يزوروني و* *لانه طلعاتي قليله جدا جدا جدا يعني شبه منقرضه خخخ*

*...*


*لو خيروك بين ترسم\ي رسومات خياليه او من الواقع الحي؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*أفضل أتخيل و أرسم يعني من وحي الخيال

لو خيروك  تساعد قريبك أو تساعد جارك  ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*(الا مافيه خير مع اهله مافيه خير مع الناس )*
*يعني بساعد القريب ومن ثم الجار مباشره* 



*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*خيركم خيركم لأهله 

لو خيروك بين مصاحبة القريب أو مصاحبة الغريب ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الغريب ...*


*لو خيروك بين تهدي باقة ورد أو علبة شوكلاته؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*شوكلاته كلما تذوق الحلى تذكرني

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شوكلاته لاني بقدر ااهديها اي احد..بس الورد بيكون الى ناس خاصين* 

*لو خيروك بين الالوان الخشبيه و الشمعيه؟*

----------


## التوبي

*الالوان الخشبيه

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الشمعيه ..*

*لو خيروك بين الشاي الاخضر او الاحمر؟*

----------


## التوبي

*الشاي العراقي الأحمر و في غوري صين مخدر

يبقى الشاي أه يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الاحمر..*
*لو خيروك بين الزيتون الاخضر لو لاسود؟*

----------


## التوبي

*الأسود 

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الاسود بس حاليا الاخضر*

*لو خيروك بين تستمع الى محاضره في اليوتيوب او البالتك؟*

*..>سمعت عنه ولا عمري دخلته وشفته كيفه*

----------


## التوبي

*أم أول سو نوت سي دات بي فور

ماعندي أنسر جواب لهذا الاكوشن 

لو خيروك بين أكل شي حلى زيادة أو أكل شي مالح ملحه زيادة ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ارغب الى الموالح ااكثر من الحلى ..بس بملح معقول* 

*يعني بختار سكر زياره مو نقصين شي ييرفع ضغطنا ااكثر* 




*نفسه..*

----------


## التوبي

*أفضل السكري على الضغط يعني الحلى

يقول العارفين يدفع عن الموجودين البلى

الله على ريــم الفلى

يتفاخروا أهل العلى

السوال  لو خيروك بين الغداء والنوم إذا كنت تعبان ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النوم..بس احيانا الوحد ما يقاوم الجوع ولا يقدر ينام خخ*


*نفسه..*

----------


## التوبي

*صحيح الغذء لهُ الفداء

بدونهِ أنصب عزاء 

لو خيروك بين مع أكيل يعني شخص يأكل كثير

 أو مع شخص يكتفي بالقليل يعني ما عنده شهيه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اختار الناس الا تشجع على الاكل ..كل ما اكلو بآآكل معاهم وبنقول هل من مزيد هههه* 


*نفسه~*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طبعا الي ياكل عشان اضمن شبعتي  هههه  لو خيرت بين تنويم طفل رضيع او طفل ذو 3 سنوات؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رضيع ..ياعلي عفاف ااني من الصبح ننفسي في ياهل ووانتي حمستيني هههه* 


*نفسه..*

----------


## التوبي

*أهم شي أكله نظيف ومرتب 

العجب وكل العجب 

من أناس يأكلون حتى الخشب

لا نسو الطباخ  يا شعب

لو خيروك بين فخد الدجاجه أو الجناح ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ما احب في الدجاج لا الفخد...*

*لو خيروك بين صدر دجاج او فخد؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أبتدي أكلُ فخداً

ثم أمضي للصدور

دأئماً أكل دجاجه

ربما النومُ يدور

ما أمل منهُ حتى

لو أكلت منهُ دهور

السوال لو خيروك بين رز أبيض أو كبسه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الرز الابيض مع السمك والليمون والدهن ..يالذيذ يارايق* 


*نفسه...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد كبسة  نفسه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كبسه ...*


*لوخيروك بين (( المبة نوم لونها احمر هادي او اصفر*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا عيوني... 

انم في الظلما احسن..<< لا بديل عن الازرق او الاخضر... الهاااادئ

روحة البحر او البحر؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مناجاة وش الفرق؟!!*

*يلا عشانك بختار البحر ههه*


*لو خيروك بين ماوس لاسلكيه او عاديه ؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا سلكية..<< كنت بكتب بر وبحر
بس تايهة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههه ..طيب وين السؤال؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يؤيؤ  نسيت سوري

الصديق اللي تأتمنه على اسرارك... من واقعك ام من النت؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اسراري افرغها في النت (المنتدى)احيانا بطرق مباشره وواحيانا بطرق غير مباشره* 


*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*أسراري أصورها بطريقة قصيدة 

من يمعن فيها يعرف و يفهم

لو خيروك تصوغ همك في قصيدة أو تصوغه نثر ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نثر..*

*لو خيروك بين تكون\ـي  مدرس\ـه .. أو دكتور\هـ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*مدرس أعرف وقتي متى أنام و متى أجلس

دكتور يعمل شفت يصير مخبول

أختار مدرس حتى لو أعيش مفلس

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*التدريس يرفع الضغط ويجيب الجلطه بس مع هذا اختارهـ* 


*لو خيروك بين تواصل يوم كامل او تنام يوم كامل ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*النوم يوم كامل فرصه تريح من التعب و عوار الراس لو الأخبار الزفته

يبقى السؤال ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كثرة النوم تكسر الجسم وتجيب الخمول والكسل ..*
*اواصل يوم كامل* 


*لو خيروك بين تشاهد مسلسل تركي ريفي ..أو مسلسل سوري؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*مر هذا السوال من قبل ل ل
السوري أفضل قريب من العادات و التقاليد
يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سوري وياحبذا لو يكون في حارات افضل..*


*لو خيروك بين تباشر في اخماد حريق ..أو تنقد غريق؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*الحريق و أنا مدرب في هذا القسم

الفاير أباشر حريق و أهم سباح توبي أنقد غريق 

والأجر على الله أفضل الأولى بحكم طبيعة عملي 

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اممممم ثنينهم ما اعرف ليهم* 


*الغريق بغرق معاه يمكن اختار الحريق..*

*لو خيروك بين تعصب على شخص او يعصبو عليك خخخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*أنا على طول معصبين عليّ و لكن أنا ما أعصب

ولكن أتمني يعصبون عليّ حتى أطلب بحقي منهم

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*معصبه على طول بس مشكلة ضحكتي تتخرب علي..يعني مافيه مجال ااحد يعصب عليي* 


*لو خيروك بين الضحك..او البكاء؟*

----------


## التوبي

*خلاص عاد فيه أحد يختار البكاء و يترك الضحك 

هذا يا كفي الشر متشائم 

أختار الأبتسامه و أقول الحمد لله على السلامه

والله يفرج عن أهل المنامه  و الله يرفع عنها ذي الغمامه

و أسمحوا لي أقول لكم مع ألف سلام

والسوال يبقى هنا علامه  ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

كان ودي ابتسم مثلكم.. ولكن البكاء اصدق دائما...

الاستماع لنشيد ثوري ام وجداني...؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بنشيد وجـــداني

حتى أتذكر جداني

وعموميتي وخيالاني

أما من الثوري

والله العظيم تعباني

أسمعه شبعان ولو

جوعان لو نعساني

أخلي السوال لواحد ثاني ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

احب الوجدانيات ... 

بس هالايام .. تبع الثوريات..

ولان الدنيا مليانه اهات ..

لازم نسمع صرخات..

وظيفة بدوام ثابت ... او شفتات؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*الشفت زفت

ولو أصير فيها للعمل عفت

حتى لو أستخدم الدرج و أترك اللفت

أختار الوظيفه الثابته  ؟؟ بيقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اني طول عمري دوامي بالبيت شفتات... بس لو تحصل وتطلع لي وظيفه ابيها دوام واحد لا وصباحي...<< لانها مفصلة على مزاجي...

ايسكريم او صبع بلي..؟؟

----------


## التوبي

الصبعبلي

 ذكرت صديقي أبو علي

حياته كله مبتلي 

الأيس  أختار ولا أحتار مهما صار

السوال لو خيروك بين باسم أو ابقي الرواديد من تختار ؟؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

.. اني على حسب...اللي بسمعه.. مو الرادود اللي اسمع له..

وكلهم خدام ابا عبد الله .. عليهم بالعافية..

شغل بالبيت وشغل خارج البيت...؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*الرجل يفضل شغل خارج البيت

المراءه ربما تفضل داخل البيت

أشوف جواب الأخر ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بالتاكيد داخل البيت ..*
*اني لو باب الشارع يشوف وجهي يستغرب يقول من هي دي* 



*لو عطوك مهمه تأثيث مجلس شنو الالوان الا تختار له ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*الالوان هي العنوان

بها يولف المكان 

سواً في الزولية

او في الوان الجدران

حتى الكنب و البيبان

أحب ألوان الطبيعة الأخضر الفاتح

الأزرق السماوي و الألوان المعتقه

نفس السوال بدون تغــير ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اخرت اللوان وواشكال وندمت على مديلاات البعض منها :(* 
*بترك الاختيار لغيري*


*لو خيروك بين تبقى عطشان\ـه لو مقهور\هـ ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله.. لعن الله من عطشك..

افضل اظل عطشانه...

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*القهر والتعب و السهر
ما منهم واحــد أشتهر
بس العطش أعني العطش
يبقى الذكــر طول الدهر
أختي قبـّل مني إذكرت
ومن ذكرها لان الصخر
من بعد ذا القول يحق لي
أختار رغـم عنـــّي القهر
لو خيروك الزواج ممن لا تحب أو تبقى أعزب ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الله ينعل يزيد..ااختار العطش يكفينا قهر الا فينا 

لوخيروك بين  ااستراحه فيها بركه او بدون بركه؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*أستراحه فيها بركه

السوال في الرد السابق ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لو خيروك الزواج ممن لا تحب أو تبقى أعزب ؟؟


*اممم ما احب احد ...يعني ااذا كان لي نصيب بتزوج ممن لا ااحب خخ 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*السؤال نفسه ؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*بقي السوال ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وين؟!!!!!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لو خيروك الزواج ممن لا تحب أو تبقى أعزب ؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اذا احب اكيد لي احبه ما احد ما يتمنى يكون له ومعه لي يحبه ...*


*لوخيروك بين ((مسابقه الى الرسم على   شاطىء البحر او جدار مدرسه ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شاطى البحر ..

لوخيروك  بين تشعل شمعه او تتطفى شمعه؟؟؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اشعل اكييييييييييييد ...*


*لو خيروك بين ( السباحه في بركه مع ناس وايد او السباحه  مع ناس مالك خلقهم ؟!! هع امحق يا هذا سؤال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ثنينهمم ما احبهم ..تعرفيني ااضل بحسرتي ولا ااسبح خير شر هع 

نفسه~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اصلا ما اعرف اسبح الا بسباحات...

وعلى حسب مزاجي داك اليوم..<< وماكو مثلي تكره تجمعات واجد.. خاصة اذا صارت ورا بعض..

سفر او حضور زواج احد المقربين جدا؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*على حسب نوع القرابه (اخوي-أختي _ خالي - خالتي- بنات خالتي) بحضر 
غير كدا بختار السفر* 


*نفسه~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حدي اخواني... غيرهم بسافر..<< ما احب شي اسمه جمعات.. الله يبارك لهم ويسعدهم وبس...

شاي اخضر او سن كولا؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رغم اني ما احبهم ثنينهم بس بختار الشاي الاخضر (اضطر اشربه بعد الشبع)*


*لو خيروك بين تطلعي رحله  مع حمواتك\او زوجات اخوانك؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بعد اخواني ما تزوجوا... بس لمن يتزوجوا على خير بطلع وياهم...

تدريس اطفال .. او مرحلة ثانوية؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*أطفال أعلمهم أطيب الخصال

أذا كنت أملك طيب الفعال

يبقى لكم جابوا السوال ؟

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اطفال ..*


*لو كنت \ـي عازم\هـ ضيوف على غدا ...تفضلي يكون من طباخك او من المطعم؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مع ان المطعم اريح لي ... بس طباخي .. اوجب لهم... واحسن لي...

نفس السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*ليش العزومه إذا كان من المعطم 

طبخ البيت أفضل

السوال لو خيروك في وقت الزيارة للأخر 

تختار النهار أو الليل تكون الزياره ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*المغرب..احب اروح بدري وارجع بدري  ..*

*لا ومحدد ليي ساعه بعد خصوصا اذا كان المشوار بره ديرتنا من تجي 9 الا اني في بيتنا >عكس الناس ههههههههههههه* 




*نفسه~ٍ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ما ادري.. احس بالليل احسن..

على الاقل الاقي سيارة توديني وتجيبني..

وطبعا حتى لو برة الديرة..<< ما شاء الله اخر مرة تجمعنا بالديرة كبل 3 سنوات..

دراسة داخل البلد لو برة؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*في البلد عند الأهل و أوفر للمصروف

أخلي السوال لغير يجاوب ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

من كبل كنت حابه برة البلد... بس تغيرت الظروف .. وداخل البلد انسب لي

تعيش في عالم الاحلام او الواقع؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*مخلوط موش عارف كذا 
يعني عالم خيال و حقيقه
الحياة حقيقه 
بيقى السوال ؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عالم الاحلاام اجمل*
* لاني بحصل على الشي الا ما حصلته بالحقيقه* 


*نفسه..*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لو حصل لي اعيش في احلامي.. مراح ابدلها بمثل هذا الواقع الدامي...

نوم النهار ام نوم الليل؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نوم الليل مافيه احلى منه* 

*..*
*عشان كد اني انام كم ساعه في الليل وكم ساعه في النهار خخخ*


*لو خيروك بين الزواج من الاقارب او من خارج العائله؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ههه

كان سألتيني من كبل..

كل واحد له حسنات وسيئات..

واللي تعرفه احسن من اللي ما تعرفه.. الا اذا كان اللي تعرفه يسوي نفسه ما تعرفه...
اترك السؤال لمن يأتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*على قولتهم.. روح بعيد وتعال سالم* 
*وعلى قولتهم ..ابعد عن الشر وغني له* 


*زواج الاقارب ما وراه الا المشاكل*
* لو تصير اقل مشكله تتغير نفوس العائله على بعض وكل ناس يثقل خاطرهم على الثانين* 
*وتصير العدوه والبغض وكل شي واخرتها تتشتت العائله بسبت هالزواج خخخ* 


*وعلى قولتهم تباعدو تحاببو وتقاربو تباغضو هههه*



*عشان كدا الغريب ولا القريب*





*لو خيروك بين تنتقم ممن يسيئ لك او تترك مجازاته على ربك؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اهو الافضل ان اتركه على رب العباد...<< يعني العبدة الفقيرة الى الله ويش بتقدر تسوي...

بس ادعي واكول... عسى حوبتي ما تتعداه..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بالنسبه ليي الله يتكفل بمجازاته..*


*لو خيروك بين تراضي طفل او كبير؟*

----------


## التوبي

*الطفل لانه يرضى بالقليل
ولكن الكبير كل ما حس بتدليع كبر راسه
وترفع عن سطح الأرض مسافات
يبقى السوال ؟؟
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الاثنين ... طفل ما قدر اشوفه زعلان لا انه احبهم موووت* 

*والكبير ..ما حب احد يكون زعلان مني اذا كنت السبب*


*لوخيروك بين (( السكن في غابه مدة سبوع او السكن في طياره  وبعد مدة اسبوع ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*طيارة طبعاً مع الضيافه و التحليق جواً نحو العالم 

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الغابه  احب المغامرة ...*


*لو خيروك بين (( فتح باب حديد او خشب  مستحكم الاغلاق  ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*الخشب فيه لين و أرحم في محاولة الفتح
رغم أن الشطر الاول من الس يفيد أستحاكم الباب الخشبي

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الخشب..<< مع اني بتكسر بداله... بس ولا حديد

نوم في الحر... اوالبرد؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

* البرد ..الله احلى نومه بتكون :)*

*لو انام في الحر ما اجلس الا مصدعه وراسي بينفجر ونفسي بخشمي بعد خخخ* 


*نفسه~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

طبعا في البرد.. لو ودي ساعات بالشتا .. ما اتغطى..<< حرورة بالمرة..حتى بالشتا.. ما عندي ملابس شتوية اصلا.. شنو انام بالحر.. كان اتحلل...

قراءة كتاب ديني ..او ثقافي..؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ديني ولا ثقافي..بيني وبين الثقافه عداوه هع*


*نفسه~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ابصراحة.. ثقافي.. 

لان من امسك كتاب ديني .. انام مدري ليش..<< عشان جذي ادور الكتب اللي تدمج الاثنين..

خلصوا سؤالاتي حطوا سؤال انتون

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ثقافي..

لاني من امسك ديني .. انام مدري ليش .. منشان هيك ابحث عن اللي تجمع الاثنين

قدروا سؤالاتي... حطوا سؤال من عنكم...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لو خيروك بين تشاهد فلم كرتوني قديم او جديد؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كرتون قديم طبعاً..*  
*ياريت جودي أبود *ـــــــــ** 

*لوخيرووك تشاهد فيلم مصري قديم او جديد ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اه اه يا شذى مصري مره وحده !*
*اقدر على الموت ما اقدر عليهم* 

*افضل اختيار اني اطفي التلفزيون خخخخ*



*نفسه~*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*وأني ما أحب اشاهد أفلام
يبقى السؤال*

----------


## التوبي

*مصر لله صبري

ويش أقول في الجواب ما أدري

السوال  لو خيروك بين تسمع محاضرة دينيه

أو محاضرة تربويه و علميه ثقافيه ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دينيه ..*


*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*الدينيه طبعاً

لو خيروك بين تحج في الشتاء او في الصيف ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كل شي في الشتاء يكون احلى اكيد..*
* ومع زحمه الحجاج ما يحس الواحد بالبرد


نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*نفسه 

بس السوال ما يصير نفسه

لو خيروك بين شهرين الأدام لحم متواصل أو شهر دجاج ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اكل اللحم لمدة اربعين يوم متواصله تقسي القلب..*
*اختار الدجاج*
*لو خيروك تغصب على نفسك وتأكل وانت شبعان* *أو* *تقاوم وانت نعسان؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أكل حتى أطرش ما في الحشى

ولا أختار عن النوم الجفى

لو خسرت النوم يا علم

أقول على الدنيا العفى

لان الأكل يتعالج

بس النوم فيه الشفى

يكفي أظن هذا الجواب

حتى القلم جاوب كفى

يبقى السوال  ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اقاوم النوم اهون عليي من الاكل على شبع!*


*لو خيروك بين تسكت لمدة يوم كامل او تمتنع عن الاكل لمدة يوم كامل؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الصوم احسن...

يبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ثنيهم عادي ..بس اختار الثانيه* 


*لو خيروك بين يجرحك  حبيب ..أو يجرحك صديق؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

جرح الصديق ويش ما كانت منزلته ارحم من جرح الحبيب مليارات مرات

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*جرح الحبيب ما يطيب من الطبيب
تبقي في نفسية الحيرة 
حتى الطعام يصبح غصيب
حتى الثاني يتألم 
وظل الضمير هو الرقيب
من جرح ما يهتني
حتى هُو جرحه لالا ما يطيب
كل هذا لو جرحك وحد حبيب
لو خيروك بين أن تكون مقدم في حفل أو مشارك مع المشاركين ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

واي سيد

ثنينهم صعب..

ومجربة الاثنين... يعني عادي.. مراح تفرق واجد

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*أكون مشارك 

لو خيروك بين أكل الجح أو البطيخ والشمام ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ههه

كلهم ما احبهم

علكم بالعافية

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*الأثنين ما أعيفهم أكلهم 

الجح  

لو خيروك بين عشاء بدري أو عشاء متأخر ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

افضل ما اتعشى... بس بدري يكون احسن لي ولمعدتي...

يبقى السؤال

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

افضل ما اتعشى... بس بدري يكون احسن لي ولمعدتي...

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*ما عرف أنام جوعان يعني العشاء يتأخران

السوال بلشه وين أدور سوال  يالله 

لو خيروك بين الأستماع لخطيب خليجي أو عراقي ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عراقي... بالثلاث...

يبقى السؤال

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

العراقي
الخليجي وش بي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ما بيه شي.. بس العراقي يثير الشجون اكثر...

الاستماع لنعي او محاضرة؟؟

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

لنعي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نعي

لو خيروك بين تحضر مجلس قراءه في ليلة الوفاه الى خطيب معتاد كل مره تحظر له او تجرب خطيب جديد(الكل يمدحه\يعني مضمون)؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*مضمون  يعني ذبح إسلامي 

في المناسبه أفضل الخطيب المعتاذ عليه

أما في دون المناسبه نتذوق الذي تم مدحهُ

يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عادي اجرب .. اذا المناسبة مو وفاة... او اذا ماكو اللي احب اسمع له

تروح لعرس تبارك.. او تروح تعزي..فاتحة؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*العرس أولاً

 إلا إذ كانت الفاتحه معطله

تذكرتُ من ظل بالفالاء

ودفن وما أحد غسله

أعني الذي في كربلاء

يبقى السوال ما بدله ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

العرس ~~~~> اخاف من الفواتح

لو خيروك بين تسافر في العيد او تعيد في البلد مع الاهل؟!

----------


## التوبي

*في العيد ما أرحل بعيد

ولو أبتعد ما صير سعيد

أبغي الجميع يزورني

حتى أنــا   ليهم أعـيد

أحب كل واحـد حبتين

وأقول لهم عـيدٍ سعيد

يبقى السؤال للي يريد ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

خاطري ااجرب العيد في السفر..
لانه عيدنا في السنوات الاخيره مو مثل قبل ولا له طعم ابدا ..حاله حال اي يوم عادي


لو خيروك بين اللون الازرق او الاخضر..

----------


## التوبي

*الأزرق مثل لون السما

أو كاس مملي فيه ما

يطفي حرارة الظمى

عسى يزيد والله العما

بيت النبوة هدما

حتى الوصي ما رحما

كل هذا بس في اللون ذا

يبقى السؤال ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الازرق ااستلطفه ااكثر من الاخضر* 


*لو خيروك بين الاصفر أو البني؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*البني لو جدع الشجر

لونه قريب من الخضر

يعني لو شفنه ما يضر

وما هو من اللون الخطر

ألأصفر مرض

ومالي فيه أيت غرض

يخفوه هذا المفترض

ويقول عنه إنقرض

يبقى السؤل ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*البني ثقيل دم ..الاصفر ااشوى منه* 

*لو خيروك بين الاحمر او الاسود؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*الأسود يكون لون الحزن

لكن أسلوبه متزن

وما ظنتي يشرب تتن

فيه ذكرى لينا خالده

وذا اللون لبس الوالده

وهذا شعار النادبه

وهدي أعصاب الغاضبه

يعني أحب لون السواد

بكيفي عاد

مالك شغل يبقى السؤال 

يلزم يــُعاد  ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

الاسود كنت ااحبه بس الحين تتعقدت منه...ابغى الاحمر يكفي حزن 

لو خيروك بين الالوان او الاشكال؟

----------


## التوبي

*ما أدري شنهي الأشكال

وعن الألون أكثر و قال

وما عندي عنهم مقال

إليهم يبقى السوال ؟؟

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الالوان* 

*لو خيروك بين الدائره او المستطيل ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*المستطيل يعني القبر

الله يعين على الصبر

هذا ما هو مثل دنيتي

كل يوم أقول أبغي البحر

يكفي الضمه بالصدر

هذي تكون وسط القبر

حتى الحلبيب إلي شرب

من الأم والله يحضر

فيه كل شي يا أختي خطر

ما يفيد لو صرت أعتفر

حيه تلف فوق الخصر

لكن على الله المتعان

ويحضر علي وصاحب العصر

ونسكن في وسط القصر

خوفتكم أنا أعـتذر

متعود أنا من الزغـر

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الله يرحمنا بمحمد واله ...*

*اختار الدائره لاحقه على المستطيل..*



*لو خيروك بين المثلث او المربع ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*المثلث
مثلث الحريق + فاير ترنكل

المربع تعني أربع 

في المنازل يعني أرفع

لو عكازين قربي يعني أضلع

ما أدري أنا أيش الهدف

كل شي فيني ترجف

أنتخي بك سيدي

تجي لي من أرض النجف

قلبي صاير من خزف

يالله أقول المربع

والسوال يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*المربع ...*


*لو خيروك بين تحسب بنفسك او تعتمد على الة الحاسبه؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ويش فيكم رياضيات ... 

على حسب المزاج.. بس بما انو عصر التكنلوجيا... الالة اسرع..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## همسة ألم

الحاسبه اختصار للوقت


لو خيروك بين تبقى وحيد وبين تجلس مع ناس

----------


## التوبي

*أجلس مع الناس تنسى همومك

الكل يودك وما أحد يلومك

وتصير مختار بين لحباب

وتكون معروف في وسط قومك

أختار مع الناس

يبقى السوال ؟؟
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لوحدي... بعد كل شي صار لي

وكل الكلام اللي حولي..

ما اختار اللي بلوني..

مقلب تسويه في اخوك... لو صاحبك....<<< للانتقام منهما مجتمعين...؟؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يا حلاات المقالب.. اااممممممم بختار صديقاتي*



*نفسه~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هههه..

هم اني..<< جربت سويت في اخوي... لانتقم منه وولد خالتي... زعل من جد وهون مكلمني 3 ايام..<< حساس على اخته...

يبقى السؤال

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

نفس السؤال

----------


## همسة ألم

اممم
ههه
مدري على حسب الموقف 
الاغلب مع اخوي لانه يبلعها عدل ههههه 






تفضل آن يضل جوك هادئ آو مليئ بالضحك ...؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هادئ... ومن لا يحب الهدوء..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*والله ثنينهم حلوين وواحبهم ..*
*اموت على الهدوء واحب اكسر ضيقي بالضحك* 


*لو خيروك بين تشاهد مسلسل ايماراتي او قطري؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

واي ولا واحد

اصلا هالايام حتى الشامي ما احبه...

يبقى السؤال

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ما أحب أشاهد مسلسلات 
ويبقى السؤال*

----------


## التوبي

*القطري 

لو خيروك بين وظيفة حار لو فراش ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حارس.. << ما يكفيني فراشة بالبيت

يبقى السؤال..

----------


## التوبي

*الكبر شين * وحيات لحسين

صرت أنسى نصف حروف الكلمة

أفضل أكون فراش لأني أكره السهر

السؤال لو خيروك بين أن تركب سيارة ما فيها بريك في النهار

أو تركب سيارة بدون أنوار في الليل ؟؟

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ههههه

امشي احسن لي من السيارات اجل... او اشوف لي سيكل...

يبقى السؤال...

----------


## التوبي

*حيره من واقع الديرة أنا وضعت السؤال

ألزموني بالجواب سأبحث عن الصواب

الجواب أختار سيلرة بدون أبريك في البر يعني الصحراء

حتى يكون ذنبي على جنبي

السؤال لوخيروك بين تبقى لمدة خمسه أيام على السوائل

أو تبقى على الأكل الجاف ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

على السوائل

لعن الله يزيد

اكل جاف ابد مو طبيعي...

لو خيروك تصير مشرف في منتدى... او مدير في مدرسة..؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*مشرف في منتدى أفلس من الأعضاء

هذا الواقع أهرب من هونيك لهون

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مع اني مفتهمت جوابك بس يمكن تكون مدير احسن..

اني عادي امسك اشراف.. هذا مني للادارة اعتراف... انهم في موقع احتراف... وشكر لهم على جهودهم

تروح تتابع مباراة فريق المنطقة... لو تروح تقضي مشاوير الاهل..؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*الأهل كل شي الأهل

أقولها من بدون زعل

لو يصير أي شي أتركه

وما أطاوع أي أحد

يبقى السؤال ؟؟

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

<< كان زين اللي جنبي زيك...  سيد.. مع انه سيد... بس مو كل سيد... زي سيد..

اني ما احب الكورة وبعدني ما سقت سيارة...<< اذا صار... مشاويرهم اهم اكييييدات...

في مناشبة خاصة كعرس... تفضل ارتداء زي شعبي ام زي رسمي...؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*الزي الرسمي هو 

لا تلوموني ولا تكــثــّروا العتاب
لبســـي عراقي و اهمْ أفطر كباب
الصدّق دربي وعـنـّه ما أحيــــد
أحــترم غــيري وما عندي سُباب
إللي ربــي يكتــِبه بـــه أقـتـنـــّع
ما شكوت للغــير حظي يوم خاب
أحمــّد الله صحـتي دوم في سـلام
و أحمـّد الله زال لحظات الصعاب
الرجـل أخـلاق مع عـزة و كـرم
و اللي يملكهُـم أبـد لا مـا يـُعـاب
يظل مثل القـمـر ما بـين النجـوم
لو يغيبــاً يوم يقولوا الناس غاب
إلى هـُنا يكـفي مـا ودي يطـوول
ولو أريّد اكثــّر يقـول الغـير طاب
خرابيش هاوي
يبقى السؤال ؟؟
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

صح لسانك سيد..<< عارفة ماكو غيرك هسه وحاطة اسئلة شباب لتغير السؤال 

اختار زي شعبي..

تطلع في عاصفة رملية لو رعدية؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*الرمليه أهون من الرعديه

لان الرعديه تحذر منها حتى البلديه

هذي الحمله هديه 

من غير جزيه

يبقى السؤال؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

البيت بكون آكثر امان .. 



لو جيروك بين كآس ماي وكاس عصير

----------


## التوبي

*مطلبي دوم كأسُ ماءُ
علــّـهُ يطفي الضماءُ
لماً أشرب أرفع أيدي
شاكراً رب السماءُ
شنهو العصير
من أسباب إتلاف المصير
لو أشربه و أترك الماء
أطلق على نفسي حقير
لان من يعمل كذلك
أقول عن عقله صغير
يمكن تغيري الجواب
أنا باخلي السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*على حسب اذا كنت عطشانه الله ينعل يزيد اكيد الماء 

بس اذا مو عطشانه اكيد عصير وخصوصنا اذا كان عصيري المفضل ليمون بنعناع

لوخيروك بين (( علبة شموع او علبة بخور 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أختار البخور  به أكون فخور

بس لا يكون من النوع لي راسي منه يدور

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## noor_ccc

علبة الشموع 

لو خيروك بين شراء ساعه او سلسال ذهب ؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*من دون تعب أختار سلسله ذهب

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ماحب الذهب وايد راح اختار ساعه ...


لوخيروك بين ( شاليه او مزرعه ..*

----------


## التوبي

*مزرعه ليش الشاليه

ناقص أنا في الدين ذا ما عندنا

مو من زمان جي عندنا

يبغي يضيقّ خلفنــنا

يبقى السؤال هم عندنا ؟؟*

----------


## noor_ccc

شالية طبعاالو خيروك بين الصحراء او البر

----------


## التوبي

*عنبر أخو بلال  و بلال أخو عنبر

ههههههههه

الصحراء هو البر 

أضحك و الله مطر

ما قصدي ودي أتعذر

لون التكسي أصفر

نطلب سؤال غير السؤال*

----------


## noor_ccc

لو خيروك بين جلوس بين الحبيب او اهل في المناسبات

----------


## التوبي

*أختي جاوبي السؤال 

ثم ضعي سوال أخر

أفهمي الموضوع قبل الدخول فيه

2 السؤال غير واضح و ما أرى له توافق 

يبقى السوال الذي قبله ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههه ...ضحكتوني

1)اختار البر ..هع
2)اختار المحب 



نفس السؤال الثاني...

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وي حبيبي.. 

لابتوب.. والا شاشة بلازما؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لابتوب ...


لوخيروك بين (( السباحه في البحر او البركه*

----------


## التوبي

*مر مسبق على و قلت لا مشكله أنا سباح ولكن أفضل البركه

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بركه* 


*لو خيروك بين تكتم سرك بنفسك او تفشيه لأقرب الناس لك ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*لمن يحفظ نعم لا الفضفضه تريح الصدر 

وتريح الضمير 

يبقي السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اكتمه بنفسي طبعاً*



*لو خيروك بين اسم حسين او حسن؟!*

----------


## noor_ccc

اختياري الأثنين 
مافي فرق بإثنين
روحهم وحده مع الطيب 
يبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احب ااسم حسين ويعجبني ...بس ااسم حسن اااحبه أكثر ..لهذا كنيت نفسي به ...



لوخيروك بين اسم فاطمة او زهراء؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*سلام الله عليها ام الحسن* 

*اختار زهراء* 

*لو خيروك بين سفر زياره او سياحه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زيارة طبعا 


نفسه ~*

----------


## همسة ألم

زيآره ... 


لو خيروك بين المذاكره للأختبار وبين الجلسه على النت

----------


## التوبي

*ما عليّ أختبار 

يعني النت أختار 

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بلا ااختبار بلا هم وبلا وجع قلب* 
*خلنا على النت اابرك* 



*لو خيروك بين تسهر\ي  مع اخوانك او  خواتك؟*

----------


## noor_ccc

مع أخواني لو بيطلعوني اغير جو بسهر معاهم واذا ما بيطلعوني 
بسهر مع خواتي أحسن لي هههههه

يبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههههههه* 


*ااني اختار ااخواني حتى لو سهره في البيت عادي*


*لو خيروك بين  تتغدي بوحدك لو مع الاهل كلهم؟*

----------


## التوبي

*مع الأهل كلهم ما عــدى المحارم لا يجـوز

 هذا في راي إلي مثلي في العمر يا أختي عجوز

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مع الاهل ااحلى   و اهنى*


*لو خيروك بين تتوصل مع من قطعك او تقطعه مثل ما قطعك وتحجج بمشاغل الدنيا ؟!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*صل من قطعك  

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اني فيني صفه اواصل اواصل مره مرتين عشر  لين ما شفت مبادره اترك* 
*ما احد احسن من احد* 


*لو خيروك بين تلعب مع جاهل صغير عمره اشهر ...او سنتين وشوي؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عادي.. ماكو فرق.. لو اثنينهم بمكان واحد هم عادي...

يبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طفل عمره اشهر..*


*لو خيروك بين جلو توت او فراوله ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

توووووووووووووت.. لاني ما احب الفراولة

نفس السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اني بعد ما ااحب الفراوله* 
*التوووووت لذيذ خخ* 


*لو خيروك بين اللون البنفسجي لو الوردي؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بنفسجي بلا تردد<< اكره الوردي..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ثنينهم عادي ..*
*بس هالفتره احس اميل الى البنفسجي* 





*لو خيروك بين تقول الصراحه حتى لو كانت جارحه وتزعل الطرف الثاني او تغطي على الموضوع بالمجاملات ؟!*

----------


## همسة ألم

الصراحه .. 

نفس السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*الصراحة يكون فيها الراحة

ولكن بعض الأمور تكون الصراحة قاتله

يتوجب المجامله لفترة محدود

في أخر المطاف نرجع للصراحة

لو خيروك بين إرضاء المحبوب أو إرضاء الأهل ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مو اني احبابي هم نفسهم اهلي ماعندي احباب غيرهم ..يعني برضيهم في كلتا الحالتين* 

*اترك السؤال للي عدهم ااحباب خخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*ورطه لو نوقع في إيد  الشرطه
أوصف طــوله و عــرضه
لو أعمل حارس فرضه
و أخــد بقصّم أقرضــه
ولو ما عندك نفترضــه
لا تحتار صبعك تعضــه
أرضي الاهل من دون كلام
وأختم خرباشي بالسلام
السؤال لو خيروك بين الفواكه أو البقوليات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*في هالصيف والحر مافيه شي ااحسن من الفواكه*



*نفسه*

----------


## همسة ألم

الفواكه 


امم 
لو خيروك بين القمر وبين النجوم

----------


## التوبي

*إذا كان معايا القمر مالي ومال النجوم 

كلام شاعر غنائي

أنا أوفقه الراي 

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

القمر ...


لو خيروك بين الغروب وبين الشروق

----------


## التوبي

*الشروق تفائل

الغروب حزن وهم 

الشروق كل يروق

حتى الفطر لو صار عروق

يبقى الؤال؟؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

اثنينهم حلوين ومثل ماقلت 
تفائل ،، وحزن وهم ... 
اختار الشروق 




لو خيروك بين عصير ليمون وبين عصير مآنجو

----------


## التوبي

*المنجو مقوي للجسم

الليمون مضعف للأعصاب

أختار المنجو

لو خيروك بين خبر التنور أو خبر الفرن (العربي ) ؟؟*

----------


## hassan1411

*اكلات فيها الخبز العربي احلى* 

*و في اكلات خبز الفرن احلى*


*بس احب اكفر شي  الخبز العربي*




*لو خيروك بين ماي بارد و بين عصير بارد ويش تختار في هالحر*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اممم على حسب العصير..

بس الاغلب ماء.. لعن الله يزيد..

يمكن نفس السؤال..<< ماكو سؤالات في بالي

----------


## التوبي

*ما على الماء ماء
هذا منزل من السماء
ألعن الملعون خمسه
كلما أحس الضماء
وإللي ما يلعن يزيد
أقول عسى عينه العماء
أطلب الماء كلما
كلما أحس بالضماء
لو خيروك بين الثريد أو الرز في وجبة عشاء ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الرز..لاني ما احب الثريد*



*نفسه..*

----------


## التوبي

*فكه من الرز اخف من الكرش

اختار الخبز والصالونه 

لو خيروك بين الشاي او القهوة  كانه مر هذا السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشاي ..*


*لو خيروك بين تأكل بسكويت مع شاي او مع حليب ايش تختار ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*في الشتاء أحب الحليب

يعطي طاقة وما أكون منــّه كئيب

في الصيف لا يختلف 

ما أكو داعي هُنا ألف

قي الصيف أشكو العطش

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مع الشاي ما حب الحلبيب الحمد لله* 


*لوخيروك بين (( قهوه تركيه او قهوه عربيه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عربيه ’’ بس اذا(.....)بختار تركيه هههههه*


*نفسه*

----------


## التوبي

*أحب القهوة مالت العزيه 

لو خيروك بين الفيمتو أو التانج يعني الشربت ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*التانـــــــــج*
*نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*الشربت الاحمر فيمتو الاصلي

لو خيروك بين الرطب الأحمر أو الاصفر ؟؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

ما احب الرطب كله... لا الاحمر ولا الاصفر ..

نفسه...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الاصفر


نفسه~
*

----------


## التوبي

*الأصفر

لو خيروك بين عمرة أو زيارة الرسول (ص)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نفسي في عمره رجبيه..*
*لاني رحت وايد المدينه خاطري اروح مكه*



*نفسه..*

----------


## التوبي

*أختار العمرة

لو خيروك بين الأكلات البحرية أو الأكلات البريه ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*البحريه* 
*نفسه...*

----------


## التوبي

*البحرية

لو خيروك الذهب أو الألماس ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ثنينهم عادي..ما ااهتم الى هالحاجات خخ*


*نفسه..*

----------


## التوبي

*الذهب و حب الشعب
بان في جسمي التعب
من دون سبب
يروق لي أكل الجدب
وما أحب شخص لو كذب
تحلى يا سيد باألادب
بعد ذا الشهر ياتي رجب
عذروني ما قصدي العتب
لو خيروك وظيفه في شركه أو في القطاع الحكومي ؟؟*

----------


## hassan1411

لا هادي و لا دي 

احب اشتغل لنفسي يعني اشغال حرة




لو خيروك تسافر بالطيارة لو بالباص

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*في الباص معنه تعب لكن متعه وناسه وتحس بطعم السفر عدل*


*لوخيروك بين (( سفر الى دوله تحبها او تطلع رحله كل يوم* *..؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أسافر لدوله أحبها

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لو كانت الرحلات بشكل يومي بتكون ممله ومالها طعم ااصلاا* 
*فــــ بختار بلد ااحبها* 



*لو خيروك بين تلبس من ماركات معينه او تلبس اي شي المهم انه بيكون حلو وعاجبك ؟!*

----------


## hassan1411

اي شي اهم شي يناسبني و حلو




لو خيروك تركب سيارة 2012 كشخه بس ما اتشغل المكيف 


و



بين سيارة قديمه مكسره حدها بس فيها مكيف بارد حده 




ويش تختار ؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*أكشخ في الحر و أخلي العدو يحتر وإنشاء الله ماكو عدو

يبقى السؤأل ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*المهم شي ’’البراد في الجو الجحيمي ...وخلي الكشخات الى اهلها* 


*نفسه ...*

----------


## التوبي

*سؤال جديد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لو خيروك بين تحتفل بالمولد بحضور الاحتفالاات في المساجد والحسينيات* 


*أو*

* في البوابات الا يتم اانشائهم للمناسبه؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*في الأماكن المخصصه شرعاً المعهودة

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*في الحسينيه  .. 


يبقى السؤال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*في الاحتفال ..*

*لو خيروك بين يكون اول مولود لك\كِ’’ يحمل اسم اب الزوج او الزوجه وش تختار\ي؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

يحمل اسم اب الزوج 

نفسه..

----------


## hassan1411

اب الزوج 


و ادا جى الثاني على خير سمينها على اسم ابو الزوجة



طيب سؤال جديد



لو خيروك تسكن في شقه ملك صغيرة على قد الحال



او



بيت كبير دورين ايجار



ويش تختار / ي ؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* شقه ملك صغيرة

نفس السؤال ..

*

----------


## hassan1411

*يوووووو ما يصير انا الا اسأل و انا الا اجاوب* 


*يالله نبغى تفاعل منكم يا حلوين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شقه صغيره ..*

*لو خيروك بين تأخد بيت جاهز وتريح بالك او تصممه بدوقك وتشتقي مع البنيان ؟!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لو باخذ ججاهز يمكن ميكون على ذوقي... والبنيان يبيله جيب مليان... وبال فاضي ورضيان

اتم في شقتي احسن..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*رحت البال 

على البنيان مالي قبال

خلوني إغير السؤال

لوخيروك تصاحب فقير ومتواضع أو غني متكبر ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الوضع المادي ما يخلي الانسان مميز

الاخلاق اهم 

وفقير متواضع احسن من مليار غني رافع خشمه...

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*طبعا الفقير لي يراه الغني أنهُ حقير

يعني مثلي طياح حض ولكن يقدر الاخرين

السؤال تصاحب شيخ يعني رجل علم او رجل عادي ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لمن اصير رجال راح اجاوب...

----------


## التوبي

*كلام صحيح

لوخيروك بين التسوق في المركز الرئسية أو الاسواق الشعبيه ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

8
8
8
8
اتمنى ما تكون تضايقت.. لان اسلوبي كان جدا فض..

اكره شي عندي ان يكولولي روحي السوق..

بس في هالحر افضل سوق مركزي... مع اني ارغب للشعبي اكثر..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*إ تغيتي تجاوبي أو تركين السؤال
أزعل آنا لا يخيّه الحكي هذا مُحال
أسمحي لي أن أقول الحكي لا ما يقال
لو تركتي ذا السؤال أوضع أهنا مئة سؤال
أعتبروني هنا معاكم أبن عم لو أبن خال
السؤال غسيل الملابس تحب  في البيت
أو في المغسلة ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ويش ووظيفة الغساله؟ او وش موقعها من الاعراب في البيت ..!! اذا بوديهم* 

*المغسله!*

*يعني افضل  غسيلهم في البيت اكيد*


*نفسه..*

----------


## التوبي

*أفضل الغسيل في البيت

لوخيروك بين تكون مدعو وما توجّب وتكون ملام 

 أو تكون منسي وتكون انت اللائم ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*التقدير مطلوب ..اكيد بزعل ااذا كنت من قائمة المنسين ..امممم* 
*طبعا بختار الاول لانه ااني ما باوجبهم الا ببقدم ااعتذاري قبل* 


*نفسه ~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اكون مدعو وما وجّب واكون ملام ((راح اطلع لهم عذر

لو خيروك بين (( تجلس على النت مع اصحابك لي ما تشوفهم غير على المسن..؟
 او تجلس مع اصحابك لي تشوفهم وجه الى وجه ..؟

----------


## التوبي

*احب اكون من المنسين ولا اكون في الملامه

لو خيروك بين يزورك الاصدقاء ومعهم هدايا لو زيارة بدون هدايا ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

لو خيروك بين يزورك الاصدقاء ومعهم هدايا لو زيارة بدون هدايا ؟؟

بدون هدايه اكيد  ...


لو خيروك بين (( تجلس على النت مع اصحابك لي ما تشوفهم غير على المسن..؟
او تجلس مع اصحابك لي تشوفهم وجه الى وجه ..؟

----------


## التوبي

*طبعاَ الذين أجلس معهم وجهاَ لوجه
لان اصدقاء المسن معظمهم غير مهمين

يبقى السؤال؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

آجلس معهم وجه لوجه 



طب

لو كنت في جزيره مهجوره وكان عندك جوال لمكالمه وحده
تتصل بآمك ولا بآبوك ؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*في ابوي عشان يسرع يسعفني  وينقدني  .. 
امي ما راح تحمل ولا راح تستوعب من الخوف  وبتروح علي المكالمه  هع 


نفسه  ..~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

امممم
افضل ما اتصل باحد...منهم.

هدية تفضل ان تكون وردة.. لو بستان.. تقدم لك؟؟؟

----------


## hassan1411

*وردة من طيب خاطر و لا بستان كله شوك و نفاق*



*لو قالوا الك تبغى تتعشى من البيت لو في مطعم و على البحر و حركات*


*ويش تتختار هاااا ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

والله ععلى حسب اذا عازميني من طيب خاطروهم مرتاحين نفسيا المطعم.. واذا اكو شي ... لا بالبيت احسنات..<< مع اني ما احب البحر واجد بس ما عليه اسمها طلعة وتغيير جو...

لو خيروك بين تروح اما عمرة رجبية او الزيارة الشعبانية... شنو راح تختار...؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

الزيارة الشعبانية....



*لوخيروك بين (( تمسك طفل 4 ساعات.... او تشنغل شي ما يعجبك ولمدة بعد 4 ساعات ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أحب أحمل الطفل
عندي ذا شيٍ سهل
منه آنا مــا أمل
ولا أكـــل
وفيه الأجر والله يحل
يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اكيد امسك طفل <<تموت عليهم* 


*لوخيروك بين (( شريط عزاء او شريط مولد ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*العزاء لاني فيه أسمع نداء
فيه شي كثير من الشفاء
فيه شخص دائم ينادي
سيد على الدنيا العفاء
الدنيا ما فيها وفاء
حتى وإن عشت السعادة
مصيرك حبيبي الأختفاء
يعنـــّي أختار العزاء
يبقى السؤال؟؟
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أختار شريط عزاء ..*

*لوخيروك بين بيت هديه  بيت على قد الحال بين الاهل* 

*او بيت كبــير تتمناه جمب المقبرة وشى تخـتار ....؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وييي ..بختار الاول  ’’*
*الثاني الا يبغاه ااني بتبرع له فيه خخخ* 


*نفسه ...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هههههههه

عاد جنب المقبرة... يكول المثل لا تنام بين القبور ما بتشوف منامات وحشه

خليني مكاني...


بنت او ولد...؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*بنت لو ولد
أثنينهم يضوا البلد
من دون حسد أحب البنت
و أبغي الولد
لماً يجوا يوم السعد
والبنت سعاد والأبن سعد
البنت عسل و الولد أحلى من الشهد
الله يرزقنا بعــــــّد
يبقى السؤال؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ابغى ولد ....>حسون خخخ* 

*لو خيروك بين سمك او لحم؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اختار لحم .. ما احب السمك ..*

*يبقى السؤال ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*حتى الملاك من السما
لو تسأله يطلب سمك
هاوي الشعر من علمك
ملقوف منهو كلامك
سالم وربي سلامك
عن النار ربي يفطمك
من النوم قل من قوّمك
لو يحصل من الصبح
أن كان أفطر بالسمك
السؤال خيروك متى تحب تزور المرضى
الخميس أو الجمعه
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الجمعه 


نفسه ~

*

----------


## hassan1411

*الجمعه*




*لو انت نعسان حدك و افادك تتطلع رحله مع الاهل* 


*و خيروك انك يا تنام يا اتروح وياهم ويش تختار ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مع ان النوم سلطان بس السلطة بيد صاحبة الفخامة اذا حبت تروح اني لازم اروح..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*أختار النوم لانه سلطان وماعليه سلطان
لو خيروك بين تعيش بدون مكيف
 أو تعيش بدون ثلاجه ؟؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اموت احسن
بدون مكيف ما اقدر
والماي اذا مو من الثلاجة ما ينشرب.. لعن الله يزيد

يبقى السؤال

----------


## همسة ألم

آعيش بدون ثلاجه ... 
لو خيروك بين الم الراس وبين الم الاسنان

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وي اسم لله الرحمن لا  هذا ولا هذا 

بس الم الراس اخف (الاسنان اعوذ بالله منهم   


لوخيروك بين(( قفص عصافير او حوض سمك ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*بدون ما أحتار
سوف أختار
حوض سمج
أقول كذلك يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نفس الجواب حوض سمك ..


لوخيروك بين (( رحلة بر او رحلة بحر ؟*

----------


## التوبي

*رحلة تسر
وسط البحر

أختار البحر
يبقى السؤال؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بحر* 

*لو كنت في حالة انتظار ’’من ممكن تتحمل انتظارهم اكثر....  تختار تنتظر مراه او رجال ؟!*

----------


## همسة ألم

رجل ...

نفس السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر إمراه

لو خيروك النوم قبل الغذاء أو بعـــد الغذا ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

قبل الغدا اخف لي ولمعدتي...

اصلا.. النوم حاجة الجسم والغدا حاجة البطن بالدرجة ا ولى

نوم خفيف.. 

يبقى السؤال

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بعد الغدا

........

لوخيروك بين (( حضور زواج او التسوق ؟*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ثنيناتهم لازم لهم سياره اذا توفر السياره اروح السوق وبعدين اروح العرس عادي

لو خيروك 
على عزومة سمك بين المقلي أوالمشوي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*المقلي ..~

.......
لوخيروك بين (( رحله الى اعماق البحر او سفوح الجباااال ..؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ههههه
عاد اني شجاعة كلش...

راح اتحجج مريضة واتم في البيت...


يبقى السؤال

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اثيناتهم أخاف منهم أقول بكل صراحه ماني رايحه
يبقى السؤال*

----------


## hassan1411

*الجبال احلى و ابرد بس ابغى معسله اخدها وياي يا سلام*





*لو خيروك بين تطبخ الغدا و العشاء لو تنظف البيت كله ويش تختار؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*والله كلهم جميع عادي لانه هذه شغلتنا كل يوم* 


*بس بخفف على ننفسي وبختار حاجه وبقول الطباخ ..وياريت ااحد ييغسل المواعين ورايي لانهم هم الا ييهلوك خخ* 



*نفسه~*

----------


## همسة ألم

الطبااخ طبعا 


طب

لو خيروك بين الخوف من المستقبل ام الخوف من الظلام ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الخوف من الظلاام ااهون من ااني ااعيش اترقب المستقبل بخوف وقلق !!*


*نفسه ~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

المستقبل مجهول والخوف منه اكثر بكثير ولو انظلمة القبر لها رهبة وخوف..<< مدري شدخل بس اجت على بالي


يبقى السؤال

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الخوف من المستقبل ...


لوخيروك بين(( صندوق صغير هديه لكن ما تدري ويش فيه او ورده ؟!*

----------


## أموله

:\ الصندِوق لاني بيجيني فضولً هعُ ..
نفس السؤال ..~

----------


## hassan1411

**



*ابغى وردة * 



*الوردة احلى من المفاجاة*



*يبقى السؤال انشوف رد الاعضاء*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أختار الصندوق ..*

*لو خيروك تحروح السفر مع اخت اواخي ؟؟*

----------


## hassan1411

اكيد بختار الاخ


رايح اسافر لو رايح ابتلش بالنية تبغى اسواق وووووووو



يبقى السؤال؟

----------


## أموله

ههههههههههه
البتُ طبعإ عشان تونسني وتسولف ويإي ^_* ..~

نفسه~ ~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههههههه ضحكني ااخينا في الله* 


*اني ببختار اخوي ..لاني جربت بدونه ’وكل شوي ااقول ياريته معاي ,


لو خيروك تمسح دموع طفل او (من تتحب)!!!*

----------


## hassan1411

*الطفل متعود يصيح* 

*اما من تحبه اكيد بتمسح دمعته لانك تحب ه*



*هادي وجة نظرتي العامه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اما اني امسح دموعهم اثنينهم..

يعز علي اشوف دموع الحبيب... والظفل دموعه تكسر القلب...

علكة .. او حلاوة مص..؟؟

----------


## أموله

حلإوةِ ..~

:] .. لو خيروكِ بينُ  النت او التلفزيونِ ..~

----------


## التوبي

*النت
يبقى السؤال؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هم اني ... اكول النت..

لو خيروك بين.. اخبار... او برنامج مقابلة... ايهم تتابع..؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*عادي ولو ودي لا هادي ولا هادي
المقابلة ما تجدي و الأخبار تعور أفادي
لكن بختار و أنا محتار المقابلة هذا لي صار
أخلي السؤال للجواب ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اما اني... اطفي التلفزيون وانام.. اذا كنت متابعه اخبار من قبل..شنو تختار... تحضر(تعد الامور) لمولد لو لوفاة اذا ما يمدي الا لمناسبة واحدة...؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*للوفاة لانهم عاشوا في حزن يتبعهُ حزن

يبقى السؤال؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اما انا فلا اختلف عنكم مطلقا...

عندما تعاندك الدنيا باهلها... تواجههم بكل شجاعه... ام ترثي نفسك وتتألم لحالها...؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*اقول كما قال الشاعر
دع الدنيا وزينتها لبغيٍ
و جنبها إذا كنتَ الرشيدا
أترجو العز من دنيا أدلت
حسين السبط و ختارت يزيدا
يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

شكل هالايام محد مرتاح

لاني مراح اختلف عنكم..<< صاير الناس كلها كآبة..

عمرة رجبية ... او زيارة الامام الرضا عليه السلام..؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*يا زائراً
يا زائراً في طووسِ قبرا
قصّر خطاك لتكون شبرا
وعند الوصول سلـّم عليه
ورفع يديك لله شكرا
ودعُ لاخوانــك بخير
بتوسلك كم شخص يبرا
كم كنت مشتقاً أزور
لكن ظروفي تكون عذرا
وتبقي بنفسي حسرةً
ما مثلها في النفس حسرا
يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*تعمرت في رجب وزرة الامام الرضا"ع"

بس نفسي اازور الامام مره ثانيه 

لو خيروك بين سلة فاكهه مشكله لو...صحن حلويات مشكل ؟؟


*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أختار سلة الفاكهة
لوخيروك وحيروك* *بين المرأة تقود السيارة** في السعودية لو تظل مثل ما هي*

----------


## hassan1411

_



طبعا لا 




احنا بدون شي و مو شادينهم كله هياته 


هاده لو يسوقوا ما يقعدوا في البيت و كله مشاكل واحد لاحقنه و الثاني صادمنها 





خلهم بدون سواقه احسن الينا 




لا تزعلوا من كلامي بس هاده الا بيصير_

----------

ورده محمديه (06-11-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مع اخوي حسن  في الكلام ((ضد سياقة المراه

لوخيروك بين (علبتين مغلفين ما تدري ويش فيهم وحده كبيره وثانيه صغيره وين تختار-ي؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ابعد عنهم احسن... بس يمكن لو كان لي مزاج... راح اختار الصغيرة..<< والله هم ذي يمكن ما تخحتار لانها جبانة وتخاف يطلع جواهم شي مرعب..


ويبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*باخذ العلبة الكبيرة
ما أحب أنا الصغيرة
يكفي ما جا في المواقف
دوم حيرة وسط الديرة
المشكلة إذا فيه غـيـّره
ها هنا يضيع مصيره
يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مراح اجاوب على نفس السؤال

ثاني مرة كلش محال

انتظر جواب او تغيير السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*لو خيروك بين الفيس بوك أو المنتدى ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اني مو مشتركة في الفيس... وما يعجبني... بس انتو شفتوني وين...!!

اكيد عرفتوا شنو اختار

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*الفيس إبراز شخصية و تواصل و شهرة 
بجكم الأن هناك صفحات للاختصاص
يعني لشعراء الموالين الأهل البيت
والتبادل الثقافي و التعارف مع من تعرفه
عن قرب الأن بالنسبه لي أعرف شعراء
في العراق وعمان أنقول الدول العربية
مع المنطقة ولكن المنتدى أكثر حريه
للعطاء ربما أبدا ميل للفيس 
يبقى السؤال؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مشتركه بس ميولي الى المنتدى اكثر ...

لوخيروك بين (( كتاب شعر في حق اهل البيت عليهم السلام ..او كتاب ديني ..؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أن أفضل الشعر إذا كانت مقالتهُ
في آل بيت بقول اللهِ أطهارا
من قال شعراً في أل المصطفى شرفاً
الحرف فيهم يــعــّد في الأجرِ قنطارا
السؤال يبقى ؟؟*

----------


## أموله

*:\ اممممً كلهم حلوين ماتفرق اخذهم ثنينهم ..~

لو خيروكِ بين الشعر والروايات ؟؟*

----------


## hassan1411

_



لا هاده و لا دالك 





لو خيروك بين تسافر بالباص لو بالطيارة ؟_

----------


## أموله

سفر الباص وناسه ويحسسك بالسفر ،، 
الطيإره ماجربت بس يمكن اكثر راحه ، ،
" الطيإره " 

يبقى االسؤأإإل

----------


## أموله

طيإره .. ، اللهي يرزقنا وياككم للرضا :))

يبقى السؤال

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نفس رآآآي  الا فوقي 

...

لو خيروك بين مشروب بارد او ساخن اول ماتصحى من النوم؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*الحليب يعطش والشاي مر 

كأس ماءُ علــّهُ يطفي الضماءُ

 يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ضروري ساخن ...

لو خيروك بين تعاقب طفل لأرتكابه خطاء ما  . أو .شخص كبير؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*كبير
و يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الكبير ما بقدر عليه ييعني بقول طفل ..على الرغم ما سويتها لحد الان 


لو خيروك بين تقول كلمة الحق صريحه او تخفيها خلف كلاام المزح’حتى تتكون بشكل اللطف وما تجرح الطرف الاخر؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*ما أحب أجرح يعني أحتفظ 

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لو خيروك بين تقول كلمة الحق صريحه او تخفيها خلف كلاام المزح’حتى تتكون بشكل اللطف وما تجرح الطرف الاخر؟!!

اقول كلمة الحق وبسلوب الطيف ... الا في حاله وحده راح اسكت اذا كان الشخص اكبر مني 

راح احترم له وبسكت مو عشان لا اجرحه


لو خيروك بين (( زيارة مريض .. او حضرو عقد زواج ؟


*

----------


## التوبي

*مسكين المريض ويش
 عنده غير الونين و الأنين
و حتى جو المكان ما هو خنين

لكن الحفل و ما أدراك ما الحفل
 حتى لو ما عندي
و قت لو بس أطل
من طاري الحفل يطير العقــّل
أنافق لو أقول زيارة المريض
يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## أموله

امممم .. ، مدِري على حسب المريض :
:)) اذا كنت اعرفهِ واعزهِ فأكيدِ بروح للمريض .. ~

لو خيروكً بينً النومً او السهـر ؟؟ ..

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هو لي هسه ما نمت من امس الصبح..

ولا عارفه انام...<< تعذيب

والله مدري نفسي انام بس جسمي وعقلي تعود عالسهر..<< سهرانه لظرف مو لحب السهر..

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*النوم لو طول اليوم
لو خيروك حضور أحتفال المولد أو أداء صلاة الخسوف ؟؟*

----------


## hassan1411

_




الاحتفال بالمولد نقدر نحضر غيره بس الصلاة ما نقدر 







لو خيروك بين الاكل او الشرب ويش تختار ؟_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الشرب.. لعن الله يزيد

لو خيروك بين..هريس لحم او دجاج..؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*ناقصين زفارة دجاج حتى يكون في الهريس

اللحم و ما أدرك ما اللحم

مرة نعزمت على هريس سمك ههههه

لو خيروك على شوربا بالمفروم أو باللحم مع العظام ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا بالمفروم اهون.. بس شنو هاي اول مرة اسمع بيهه هريس سمك...!!

لو خيروك بين طبخ كيكة او طبق بارد..؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*الكيك يا سعادة البيك
من شوفـه أقول شبيك
لبيك هاوي الشعر بين إديك
بيقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اني عيارة من شهر وشوي شريت مكونات الكنافة وتو مسويتها قبل امس..

لو خيروك تصير رئيس طباخين او متذوق..؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*طباخ طباخ ولكن متذوق إشكالاتي
تتعبهم و أخاف من السمنه كل أشوي
تذوق بس أفضل من التسوق التذوق
يبقى السوال ؟؟*

----------


## أموله

متذوقً طبعًا
هههههههه اخاف ينذم طبخي :p
يبقى السؤال

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*طبخ....


لوخيروك بين ( كتاب الادعيه اليوميه او كتاب الصلوت ؟!*

----------


## أموله

الادعيهِ ..
يبقى السؤال ~

----------


## زهرة الريف

اختار كتاب الادعيه ..

لو خيروك زواجك يكون في حسينيه او في صاله ..؟؟

----------


## hassan1411

_



اكيد في حسينية




لو خيروك جوال اي فون او لابتوب ويش تختار ؟_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اممم الجوال 


نفسه*

----------


## التوبي

*ما صار عند لا ذا  و لا ذا
متواضع السيد بزيادا
كل شي عندي تراث
هذي هي العادة
أقول لابتوب
أخلي السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هم اني بختار لابتوب... لان الايفون مراح استفاد منه..<< طول الوكت بيكون عند المحتل الصغير..

لو خيروك بين .. رحلة حداق.. لو تطعيس..؟؟

----------


## أموله

*انا وحدِه احب الإثإرهِ .  والمغإمرإت 

فأكيييييييييدِ تطعع‘ـ-ـيس 

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حداق 


نفسسسسسه*

----------


## التوبي

*رحلة حداق.. على المداق

لو خيروك أتسافر أول العطلة

أو في نهاية العطلة ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حاليا بقول اولها ...بس بصفه عامه بختار وسطها مو اخرها 


نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*ياليت تحصل بس حتى أتخير

وبالسفر أحلم و أتطيّر

إلي عنده وقت يتحير و يتخير

لو خيروك سفر خارجي أو داخلي ؟؟*

----------


## أموله

خارجيُ ...
نفسه

----------


## زهرة الريف

*خارجي ...

ودي ازور الامام الحسين "ع" 

لو خيروك  بين جحا او بطيخ ...؟؟*

----------


## noor_ccc

جحا 

لو خيروك بين سباحة في البركه غزيره او البحر غزير

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اني ما اعرف اسبح
يعني اغرق في شبر ماي

بس يمكن بركة...

يبقى السؤال

----------


## أموله

^^

الحإل من بعضهِ ياخيه  :sad2:  
 :embarrest:  نفسسً الجوإب . ، ، << خلاصِ اعلمش وتعلميني >> لا بالله غرقنا :p   :weird: 

لو خيروك بين المال او الاولاد

----------


## التوبي

*حيرة من حيرّ الديرة
الله عز وجل ذكر المال و البنون ولكن ما الفائدة من المال بدون أبناء و العكس كذلك أبناء جواعا  هنا أقف صامت عن الجواب يا أحباب
يبقى السؤال لربما نرى جواب ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الاولاد طبعا والا بيرزقنا الاولاد قادر على رزقهم قوت عيشتهم


لو خيروك بين الاجازه او ايام الدراسه؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*بالنسبه لي لاني ما أدرس 
من باب المجامله أقول العطلة
لكنها مزعجه و مكلفه سفر
السؤال باقي ؟؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

_الاجازة وبس ..

لو خيروك بين تربية الطيور.. او القطط ؟؟_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ولا واحد

يكفي تربية بشر..<< ما تحب الحيوانات بل تخاف منهم

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*ما أحب السنانير يعني القطط

أحب الطيور 

السؤال ما أفضل وجبة تتناولها غي الفطور ؟؟ *

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ه
اني ما افطر .. لاني ما احب اكل شي من الصبح

واذا فد يوم جلست جوعانه .. واكلت اعرف ان المعده راح تشتغل طول اليوم

يقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*
من الجوع أكلت الباء من كلمة يبقى السؤال ؟؟

و أنا أقول يبقى ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اصلا كنت راح اكل الالف اللي في سؤال بس زين انتبهت لنفسي.

ويبقى.. السؤال

----------


## hassan1411

_




حاجات واجد افطر بها مثلا 


فلافل - بيض بالجبن - فاصوليا - قلابه - كبده 



و لا ننسى قوطي ميرندا و الله ما افطر 


لو خيروك بين سفر بالسيارة الصغيرة لو بالباص ويش تختار ؟_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*السياره اريح 
بس في الباص الواحد يحس بطعم السفر اكثر ..يعني بختار الباص 


نفسه ~*

----------


## أموله

السيإرةة ..  :noworry:  


لو خيـروكً بين الموز والبرتقال وش تختاإر

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*البرتقال ...

لوخيروك بين (( علبة اقلام  ...علبة شموع*

----------


## أموله

ططططططططبعا شموع

يبقى

----------


## التوبي

*أقلام 

لو خيروك بين السفر لمكه أو المدينه ؟؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

اختـــــار المـــــــدينه 

يبقى السؤال ..

----------


## أموله

ممكـهِ ‘َ .. !
يبقى السؤال

----------


## همسة ألم

مكــه*
ودي بعمره رجبيهـ*

لو خيروك بين عمره وبين حجه*

----------


## التوبي

*الحجة تشمل الاثنين معاً 
يعني عمرة تمتع و الحج التمتع 
ولي يريد عمرة له عمرة فقط 
أختار حجة  والسؤال يبقى ؟؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الحج ...

لوخيروك بين ((شعر قصير وناعم او شعر طويل وخشن  هع؟!*

----------


## hassan1411

_



اي شي 






لو خيروك بين تتسوق في مجمعات او اسواق شعبية ويش تختار ؟_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شعبيه 

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## أموله

مجمـعإت ‘ .. ~

يبقى

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

امممممممممممم

اسواق شعبية..
ارخص واحصل اللي ابيه على قياسي اغلب وكت..

تقرقشون وي الجال لو توزعون....؟؟

----------


## زهرة الريف

اوزع في البيت  بس  نفسي  اكركش  مثل  الجهال  * " يبقى السؤال "

----------


## أموله

*: | يؤهَ ولا شيء عفر تعبت قرقششه
يمكن اوزع بالبيت ..!

يبقى*

----------


## hassan1411

_







قعدت اوزع و لا طلعت و خلصت الليلة و لا حسيت بها_

----------

أموله (07-16-2011)

----------


## أموله

*: D يالله معوضيين الجايات احسسسن
متباركين جميعا

لو خيروكِ بين نسمةَ ولا كوكتيل <<*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حسن... وزعت..!!

اجل وين سهمي..<< اني درت العصر .. وتكسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرت.. 

وابي كوكتيل..<< اكلت نسمة قبل شوي..^^

تربي بالبيت ببغاء.. لو قطوة..؟؟<< باللهجة العامية..ههه

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

أين السؤال ؟؟ >_<

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ببغاء .......

يبقى السؤال

----------


## زهرة الريف

نفسه ببغاء  

في رمضان تصلي  اول ثم الفطور .. او الفطور اول ثم الصلاة ؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اول شي الصلاه اكيد .. بعد الفطور خلاص بيكون الجسم ثقيل وخمول 

بيكون تشطيب وتنطيف وغسيل صحون راح يمشي الوقت وبتكون الصلاه ويييييييييييييييين 

.........


لوخيروك بين القهوه التركيه او العربيه ..؟!*

----------


## hassan1411

*



التركية و فيها سكر يكون احلى 




يبقى السؤال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نفسي في قهوة عربيه ,بختار التركيه في حاله وحده بس وانتي تعرفيها :p هع 

نفسه ~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*التركيه اكييييييييد .. وعرفت ورده قصدك  هع 


لو خيروك بين السفر في الليل او نهار ؟*

----------


## hassan1411

*


في الليل احلى و اريح و ابرد 





لو خيروك انك تشاهد تلفزيون او تقعد على النت ويش تختار ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النت

نفسه ~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*النت ...


لوخيروك بين عطر او علبه كبيره لكن ما تدري ويش فيها ؟!! *  :stung:

----------


## زهرة الريف

*لوخيروك بين عطر او علبه كبيره لكن ما تدري ويش فيها ؟!! *  :stung: 

*أختار العلبه الكبيره "بس عشان اشوف وش داخلها" 

نفسه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امممممم ..ماادري 
يمكن اختار العلبه زي زهره لاني بكون متحمسه اعرف شنو داخلها 

**
لو خيروك بين  ورده محمديه او روز خخخ ؟!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*روز وتكون لونها تركواز ...


لوخيروك بين سفر قطار او سفينة بخارية؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*ههههه إذا مثل قطارنا كل إسبوع تنفك قاطرة في الصحراء 

والله أختار السفينه حتى لو فيه قراصنه في البحر 

أخلي السؤال للي بعدي ؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*البحر غدار ماله امان ...اموت ولا اركب باخره خخ 


لو خيروك بين سباق جري او قفز الحوجز ؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*قفز لا الوزن ما يساعدني 
الجري و هم أحدري و المراعي لا تشتري
أحب الجري
يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أختار الجري احسن.. "القفز اخاف اطيح واتكسر "

نفسه..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الجري ..


لوخيروك بين تنيسق حديقه او منزل ؟!*

----------


## hassan1411

*


منزل 





لو خيروك بين تطبخ عشا لو غدا*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اثنينهم عادي .. بس الغدا بيكون اريح 

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## hassan1411

*



عشا





لو خيروك اتعيش في بيت كبير لحالك او شقة صغيرة مع من تحب ويش تختار ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عشه بعد مو شقه صغيره بس معاي احباب قلبي اكيد

يبقى السؤال*

----------

ورده محمديه (09-17-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*<<~~ ههههههههههه عجبتني انين عشتكم ..الله يجمع بين قلوب المحبين ولا يفرقهم يارب 



**
وش اسوي في البيت لحالي! اهم شي حبايب قلبي قربي حتى لو في غرفه تشونه ما بقول عشه ههههه




نفسه~*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*لالالالا

اني اختار بيت كبير خخخخخ ولي يحبوني بجوا معي ..


لوخيروك بين مطعم ..او بحر وشو تختار ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بحــــــــــــــــــر ....

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## hassan1411

*


اكيد البحر ادا الجو زين 


و حلاتها نشوي لحم و بعدها راس معسل اووووه احلى شي و الله 






لو خيروك تروحي المدرسة في الباص الكبير لو ميكرو ويش تختاري ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عفر اني كبرت على هالسوالف 
بس ما يخالف بختار الميكرو 


نفسه~*

----------


## التوبي

*ألباص و أختار الكراسي الخلفية

حتى أنام لي شويـــة

يظل السؤال لمن ياتي بعدي ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الميكرو..


لوخيروك بين تصلح بين اثنين  .. او تجلس مع ناس تحبهم ..؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اتعبنا من الاصلااح بختار ......> ناس احبهم 
*
*نفسه~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اذا الله قدرني اصح بين اثنين والاحباب لهم وقت ثاني ...

.......

لوخيروك بين او.. شنو تختار_ي؟!*

----------


## زهرة الريف

* اختار الاثنين 

نفسه*

----------


## التوبي

*أختار بدون ما أحتار
أشرب القهوة و أكل للتمّر
وقهوة الشيبان تشبه للسمّر
أنا كل لحظة تمر أصلي على النبي
و كل ساعة ألعن الطاغي شمــّر
يبقى السؤال لمن بعدي ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نفسي بعصير ليمون بالنعناع اممم يا لذيذ  يا رايق 

نفسه~*

----------


## hassan1411

*


بختار القهوة و ياريت فيها سكر زيادة




لو خيروك بين تقعد في البيت لو تتمشى على الكرنيش؟*

----------


## أموله

*اقعد فالبيت !
امس رحت البحر .. ،

لو خيروكِ بين المِدرسةَ ولا الشغل ؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شغل خاطري اطلع من البيت وشوف الدنيا وحرك يدي 
مليت من القعده 

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## أموله

*المدرسة .. !

لو خيروكْ بين المنتدى او الفيس او المسن < :p كيفي خاطري اخيركم ب 3 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

كنت بقول منتدى

بس قلبي يقولي مسن..<<اشخص القلب بالقصة..؟؟

يبقى السؤال

----------


## التوبي

*مو إلي  أخفانا من هنا الفيس  هو الفيس  لكن مازلت أهوى المنتدى

ويبقى الغذا  قصدى  السؤال؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*المسن بشرط وجود من يرتاح لهم قلبي وبعدين المنتدى 

الفيس اخر شي افكر فيه ماحب اذخله وايد ..

.........

لوخيروك بين عزومه مع شلة اصحابك او اهلك كلهم ؟!*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أختار عزومة الاهل كلهم .


نفسه*

----------


## التوبي

*مع الأهل لكن الخوف يقطع الجوف
كثير ما تنتهي
 على هواش تمسينا وتصبحنا على هواش
و بكيفك أتروحين وتردي على هــواش
أقول لوحدي أحلى ليـا
يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------

ورده محمديه (10-16-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صح كلاام الاخ التوبي واني  معاه بكل حرف .....(**أقول لوحدي أحلى ليـا* *)




لوخيروك بين جوال* *لمس** او جوال* *عاادي**؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
العادي .. بس لو يحصل لمس مافي مشكله* 
*
نفسسه ..؟*

----------


## التوبي

*اللمس بصراحة ما جربت  و العادي عادي

اعطوني واحــد  من هادي لو هادي

بيت شعر في الجوال 

لمس أريد  

يبقى السؤال ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللمس 

لو خيروك بين البلاك بيري او الايفون؟ ...*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أختار الايفون 
نفسه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الايفون ...

لوخيروك بين دورة  الفوتوشوب او دورة إنجليزي ؟!*

----------


## لمعة

أختارانكــــــــــــــــــليزي 


لوخيروك  بين المشي وبين الركض شنوتختارون ؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*المشي ...

يبقى السؤال*

----------


## لمعة

هههههههههههه 

أختار الركض ...........اركض برجلك هذا مغتسل باااارد 


لوخيروك بين الكمبيوتر وبين الابتوب

----------


## hassan1411

*

الابتوب 




لو خيروك بين البرد لو الحر ويش تختار؟*

----------


## لمعة

الحر 

طيب لوخيروك بين اللون الاحمروبين اللون الاخضر

----------


## hassan1411

الاحمر


لو خيروك بين المدرسة  او تقعد في البيت ويش تختار ؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا المدرسه ولا البيت شغل حلو يكون 
.....

لو خيروك بين رحله او سفر ونفس عدد اايام يكون ؟!*

----------


## روح الحزن

سفر طبعاً.....
لو خيروك تحب تقضي يومك اغلب شي في النوم والا النت :joyous:  :tyrannosaurus:

----------

